# دراسة+ أمل = نجاح



## زنوبيا 11 (23 أغسطس 2009)

:84:السلام عليكم جميعا بالبداية أعاد الله عليكم الشهر المبارك بالخير والبركة :84:
بدون مقدمات رح أبدا أنا صرت سنة تالتة وهي السنة تحديدا الكل عنا بالكلية بيحكو إنها صعبة والمقرر ضخم ومن هالكلام وما بخفيكم إني خفت شوي بس حاولت خلي هذا الكلام يكون دافع لإلي مع الفضول لمعرفة مدى الصعوبة بالسنة التالتة حتى أدرس بالعطلة الصيفية جزء من مقرر السنة التالتة والحمد لله أنجزت شي جيد وعنجد حسيت نفسي عم أدرس هندسة المواد جدا ممتعة
حابة أعرف رأيكم بالسنة التالتة وممكن تعطوني نصائح فيها لحسن مستواي أكتر
 حاليا عم أدرس مادة كتير استمتعت فيها وهي البيتون 1 بس واجهتني أسئلة حيرتني كتيير وإذا ما بعرف حلون الفضول بيقتلني
 وأهم سؤال إنو المسائل يلي بندرسون بمواد البيتون بالجامعة المهندس بيحل متلون بالحياة العملية ولا هن مجرد مواد مقررة بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأسئلتي هي مسائل من المفترض إني اسأل دكتوري بس لسى ما داومنا ومافي حدا حاليا اسأله غير حضراتكم وما بقدر أستنى
والسؤال الأول: هو عن تصميم عمود بدنا عامل التكافؤ Ke وهو موجود بالكود صفحة 70 (الكود السوري) بس أنا ما عندي كود بس موجود بكتاب العملي جدول صغير حاطو الدكتور المهم إذا عطاني بالمسألة عمود وسطي أو طرفي أو ركني وما حدد بأي طابق العمود المطلوب موجود شو بعمل بفرضه Ke=1 ولا باعتبر العمود موجود بباقي الطوابق ولا كيف؟؟؟
السؤال التاني: كمان عن Ke إذا بالمسألة عمود طابق أرضي شو بعتبره : طابق أخير ولا باقي الطوابق حتى أحصل على Ke من جدولو؟؟
السؤال التالت: لما بدنا نصمم عمود بنفرض إنو العمود قصير (Kb=1 ) ونسبة التسليح أصغرية ولما بنوجد أبعاد العمود وبنرجع لنتحقق من الفرض بيطلع العمود طويل (بحساب عامل النحافة λ) شو بعمل برجع أحسب الأبعاد من جديد مع وجود عامل التحنيبKb  ولا بكتفي بالأبعاد يلي طلعت معي مع فرض العمود قصير؟؟؟؟
السؤال الرابع: عندما يطلب بمسألة عمود أن نحسب القوة التي يتحملها العمود والتسليح أحادي
هي موجودة بالعلاقة  بتنتج معي N (وهي متل ماشفت بالمسائل أنها الحمولة الكلية) وهون صرت أغلط بين الحالتين
1-أبعاد العمود معي :حسبت الوزن الذاتي وتكون Nالمطلوبة= N الكلية –الوزن الذاتي (هل صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
2-أبعاد العمود مجهولة: N مباشرة من العلاقة السابقة
المهم بدي أعرف عن حمولة العمود وعن N شو بتمثل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وأسفة للإطالة ورجاءا تجاوبوني


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (23 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك
فهمت بعض ةكلامك والبعض لا لعلي درست الكود البريطاني
بس nهي وزن العمود الذاتي بالاضافه الي الوزن المنقول
مستحيل يعطيك عمود وما يحدد الطابق الموجود فيه اعلي او اسفل ركني طرفي وسطي لابد والا تفترضي وتحلي كما افترضت وفي الغالب طابق علوي و اذا كان بعزوم وحيده طرفي عزوم مذدوجه ركني بدون عزوم وسطي
يوجد الكود السوري بالمنتدي


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله... رمضان مبارك علينا وعليكم  

ممتازة أختي زنوبيا... تحصيرك مهم جداً استعداداً لبداية العام الدراسي الجديد... قولي يارب :20:

بدايةً، البعض هنا في الملتقى ربما لا يعرف معنى كلمة (بيتون) ..... بيتون = خرسانة = concrete

أما بالنسبة لاستفساراتك :



زنوبيا 11 قال:


> حابة أعرف رأيكم بالسنة التالتة وممكن تعطوني نصائح فيها لحسن مستواي أكتر
> حاليا عم أدرس مادة كتير استمتعت فيها وهي البيتون 1 بس واجهتني أسئلة حيرتني كتيير وإذا ما بعرف حلون الفضول بيقتلني
> وأهم سؤال إنو المسائل يلي بندرسون بمواد البيتون بالجامعة المهندس بيحل متلون بالحياة العملية ولا هن مجرد مواد مقررة بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وأسئلتي هي مسائل من المفترض إني اسأل دكتوري بس لسى ما داومنا ومافي حدا حاليا اسأله غير حضراتكم وما بقدر أستنى


اسألي الأسئلة التي تريدين أختي زنوبيا... والزملاء هنا يساهمون في الإجابة على قدر الاستطاعة...

بالنسبة لمادة البيتون.. نعم هي واحدة من أهم المواد الحاوية على المعلومات التي يستخدمها المهندس في عمله.... وأما عن السنة الثالثة... لا صعبة ولا شي :7: ، قولي يارب :75:




زنوبيا 11 قال:


> والسؤال الأول: هو عن تصميم عمود بدنا عامل التكافؤ Ke وهو موجود بالكود صفحة 70 (الكود السوري) بس أنا ما عندي كود بس موجود بكتاب العملي جدول صغير حاطو الدكتور المهم إذا عطاني بالمسألة عمود وسطي أو طرفي أو ركني وما حدد بأي طابق العمود المطلوب موجود شو بعمل بفرضه Ke=1 ولا باعتبر العمود موجود بباقي الطوابق ولا كيف؟؟؟


المعامل Ke يطلق عليه اسم (معامل التكافؤ)، ويستخدم لأخذ العزوم الطارئة بعين الاعتبار، وهي العزوم من القادمة من الحمولات الشاقولية نتيجة تطبيقها بشكل غير متوازن في العقدة عند العمود... وتختلف قيمته باختلاف موقع العمود في المبنى (الدور - الطابق)، وباختلاف مكانه في الطابق بشكل رئيسي (وسطي - طرفي - ركني).... طبعاً بلا شك، الركني هو الذي يعطى القيمة الأكبر كون الاستناد عليه من طرفين مختلفين فقط، ومن ثم الوسطي كون الاستناد متوازن من طرف وأحادي من الطرف الثاني، ومن ثم الوسطي..

في الحياة العملية.... أنت بنفسك تعرفين العمود في أي طابق، وبالتالي قيمة هذا المعامل 
أما في المسائل... طبعاً من المهم أن يزودك المهندس في المسائل بالمعلومات الكافية لاستنتاج قيمة هذا المعامل... أما إن لم يزودك بها، فيمكنك التعامل مع المسألة بإحدى الطريقتين:
1- طالما أن المعلومات التي لدينا غير كافية... هذا يعني أننا نأخذ القيمة الأكبر من الجدول لهذا المعامل، وذلك لصالح الأمان..
2- طالما المعلومات لدينا غير كافية، أي أننا لانعرف العمود في أي طابق هو موجود، نكتب في المسألة بأننا نفرض أن العمود في الطابق الأول مثلاً، ونأخذ القيمة من الجدول الموافقة لهذا الطابق 














زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال التاني: كمان عن Ke إذا بالمسألة عمود طابق أرضي شو بعتبره : طابق أخير ولا باقي الطوابق حتى أحصل على Ke من جدولو؟؟


أختي زنوبيا.... 
الطابق الأخير = الطابق الأعلى في المبنى
الطايق الأرضي = الطابق على الأرض، أي الذي يعلو طابق القبو

إذاً، الطابق الأرضي في المبنى متعدد الطوابق يمكن اعتباره في الجدول (باقي الطوابق)




زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال التالت: لما بدنا نصمم عمود بنفرض إنو العمود قصير (Kb=1 ) ونسبة التسليح أصغرية ولما بنوجد أبعاد العمود وبنرجع لنتحقق من الفرض بيطلع العمود طويل (بحساب عامل النحافة λ) شو بعمل برجع أحسب الأبعاد من جديد مع وجود عامل التحنيبKb  ولا بكتفي بالأبعاد يلي طلعت معي مع فرض العمود قصير؟؟؟؟


مسألة العمود الطويل هي مسألة أخرى  

- في حالة نسبة النحافة (selenderness) هي أكبر من النسبة المحققة عند العمود الطويل، وأصغر من نسبة معينة...... يمكنك اعتماد قانون حساب الأعمدة القصيرة على الضغط البسيط، مع إدخال المعامل Kb في معادلة الحساب..
- في حال زادت هذه النسبة عن نسبة معينة محددة في الكودات، أدى ذلك إلى حساب العمود على الضغط اللامركزي، بالاستعانة بمخطط الترابط.......





زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال الرابع: عندما يطلب بمسألة عمود أن نحسب القوة التي يتحملها العمود والتسليح أحادي
> هي موجودة بالعلاقة بتنتج معي N (وهي متل ماشفت بالمسائل أنها الحمولة الكلية) وهون صرت أغلط بين الحالتين
> 1-أبعاد العمود معي :حسبت الوزن الذاتي وتكون Nالمطلوبة= N الكلية –الوزن الذاتي (هل صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
> 2-أبعاد العمود مجهولة: N مباشرة من العلاقة السابقة
> ...


أولاً - التسليح أحادي أو ثنائي هي تسميات نطلقها في الجوائز (الكمرات = beams) ، وأما في الأعمدة فالتسليح يكون على محيط العمود بأكمله، متناظر عند الجانبين حول كل محور متعلق بهما...

أما عن الحمولة N ..... 
ما هي وظيفة العمود؟؟ حمل جميع الحمولات المستندة عليه، أي حصته من وزن المبنى.... فهي عبارة عن الحمولة الحية والميتة (رد الفعل القادم إليه من الجوائز المستندة عليه) بالإضافة لوزنه الذاتي....... 
إذا العمود ما حمل حالو، مين بدو يحملو؟؟ 


أسئلة ممتـــــازة أختي زنوبيا، بالتوفيق..
 
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تتكلموا عربى لو سمحتم :83::83:

انا مش فاهم حاجة منكم خالص :87: :87:

اقترح انشاء قسم للترجمة بالملتقى لترجمة اللغة الشامية :67::68:​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (23 أغسطس 2009)

:84:بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبالأخص أخي أبو الحلول والله حضرتك اسم على مسمى
وأسفة لاستخدامي اللغة الشامية متل ماقال الأخ زعيم الاسكندرية
خلص رح استخدم اللغة التدمرية


----------



## mbakir88 (23 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا بملكه تدمر بارك الله جهودك 
وكل شي على راي اخوانا المصريين حبه حبه بيجي
هديه مني الك الكود العربي السوري بيفيدك بدراستك كتير 
وهو على فكره مطابق جدا للكود الامريكي بشكل كبير
http://www.4shared.com/file/125705005/8932a88c/____.html


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أغسطس 2009)

mbakir88 قال:


> مرحبا بملكه تدمر بارك الله جهودك
> وكل شي على راي اخوانا المصريين حبه حبه بيجي
> هديه مني الك الكود العربي السوري بيفيدك بدراستك كتير
> وهو على فكره مطابق جدا للكود الامريكي بشكل كبير
> http://www.4shared.com/file/125705005/8932a88c/____.html



مشكور أخي الكريم..

وهذا موضوع متكامل عن الكود السوري وملاحقه جميعاً..

وأخيراً.. لأول مرة في الملتقى.. الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## رحيق القلوب (23 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعه ..نحنا اخدنا المادة الفصل الماضي وكان اسمها تكنولوجيا خرسانه ..ولا شي بيشبه يلي حكيتوة ...بالعكس ..كلها حسابات لكميات المي ..والاسمنت ...والحصمه aggregate ..وباقي المكونات 
فهموني شوي ..شو طبيعه المقرر ..حابه اتعلم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 أغسطس 2009)

رحيق القلوب قال:


> يا جماعه ..نحنا اخدنا المادة الفصل الماضي وكان اسمها تكنولوجيا خرسانه ..ولا شي بيشبه يلي حكيتوة ...بالعكس ..كلها حسابات لكميات المي ..والاسمنت ...والحصمه aggregate ..وباقي المكونات
> فهموني شوي ..شو طبيعه المقرر ..حابه اتعلم


 تكنلوجيا الخرسانه وتصميم خرسانه
في فرق كل واحده لحالها
اللهجات مفهومه جدجا اللهجه الشاميه واعتقد ان اي لهجه محليه يمكن فهمها عدا الراندوك(وما يفهمه الا سوداني)
اخيرا الرجاء تعديل العنوان مو امل عمل 
وتسلموا
ملحوظه هناك فرق بين الكود السوري والبريطاني


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله ألف خير إخواني*
*



أختي زنوبيا.... 
الطابق الأخير = الطابق الأعلى في المبنى
الطايق الأرضي = الطابق على الأرض، أي الذي يعلو طابق القبو

إذاً، الطابق الأرضي في المبنى متعدد الطوابق يمكن اعتباره في الجدول (باقي الطوابق)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعني إذا كان عندي قبو باعتبره باقي الطوابق في بناء متعدد الطوابق وإذا عنا بيت (قبو وطابق أرضي بس) باعتبر الطابق الأرضي :طابق أخير صح ؟؟؟؟




 في حالة نسبة النحافة (selenderness) هي أكبر من النسبة المحققة عند العمود الطويل، وأصغر من نسبة معينة...... يمكنك اعتماد قانون حساب الأعمدة القصيرة على الضغط البسيط، مع إدخال المعامل Kb في معادلة الحساب..
- في حال زادت هذه النسبة عن نسبة معينة محددة في الكودات، أدى ذلك إلى حساب العمود على الضغط اللامركزي، بالاستعانة بمخطط الترابط.......

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبة للعمود الطويل ( λ= 40 -80) : لما بدي أتحقق من الفرض أنا فهمت: مثلا إذا طلعت λ=50 برجع بحسب الأبعاد مع وجود عامل التحنيبKb  
وإذا نتج  λ>80 متل ما قلت حضرتك بيحسب العمود على الضغط اللامركزي والاستعانة بمخطط الترابط 
 الضغط اللامركزي هو القسم التاني من بيتون1 وما درست فيه شي لأن ما عندي محاضراته وما هو مخطط الترابط أول مرة بسمع فيه ممكن أعرف عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبالنسبة لأخر سؤال صار معي خطأ مطبعي كنت بدي أكتب تسليح طولي بس كنت عم فكر بمسائل الجوائز فكتبت أحادي وألف شكر للتوضيح
وألف شكر أخي الكريم أدامك الله وجزاك كل خير

*


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله ألف خير إخواني** أبو الحلول و**mbakir88** وبالنسبة لإخواني الباقيين كمان مشكورين وهن متل ما ذكروا ما يعرفو عن مادة البيتون *
*أنا يلي شفتو إنو مادة البيون :مادة بتدرس تصميم وتحقيق عناصر البناء (أعمدة وجوائز) وحساب مقاومة البيتون وأكيد في أكتر من هيك وحساب كميات الحصويات والماء والإسمنت الداخلة في الخرسانة درسناها بمادة مواد البناء 1 *
*وأكيد إخواني المهندسين بيعرفو عن البيتون أكتر مني وكمان يا ريت يحكولنا عنو أكتر *


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 أغسطس 2009)

ابحثي عن تكنلوجيا الخرسانه محمود امام وهي بسيطه نسب الخلطه وتصميمها وتنفيذها ومشاكل اتلصب في الجو الحارؤ ومشاكل الصب في الجو البارد والانكماش والزحف واختبارات الخرسانه وكم عنوان تاني كده حشو لزوم انك ح تكون مهندس لازم تكون فاهم(غيره علي الهندسه)


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (24 أغسطس 2009)

اللي فهمته منك السوال عن n وهوالحمل الذي يتم التصميم عليه وهو وزن العمود بالاضافه الالاحمال المتوقعه


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> *يعني إذا كان عندي قبو باعتبره باقي الطوابق في بناء متعدد الطوابق وإذا عنا بيت (قبو وطابق أرضي بس) باعتبر الطابق الأرضي :طابق أخير صح ؟؟؟؟*


تماماً 




زنوبيا 11 قال:


> * بالنسبة للعمود الطويل ( λ= 40 -80) : لما بدي أتحقق من الفرض أنا فهمت: مثلا إذا طلعت λ=50 برجع بحسب الأبعاد مع وجود عامل التحنيبKb *
> * وإذا نتج  λ>80 متل ما قلت حضرتك بيحسب العمود على الضغط اللامركزي والاستعانة بمخطط الترابط *
> *  الضغط اللامركزي هو القسم التاني من بيتون1 وما درست فيه شي لأن ما عندي محاضراته وما هو مخطط الترابط أول مرة بسمع فيه ممكن أعرف عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟*


تماماً أختي زنوبيا.... 

حقيقةً مسألة الأعمدة ونسبة النحافة والفرق في حساب الأعمدة القصيرة والطويلة هو أمر يتطلب حضور محاضراته، ومتابعة الشرح...... ولكن بشكل مختصر سريع : 

- العمود قصير = نسبة النحافة أقل من 40 - ضغط مركزي - علاقة محددة في الكود
- العمود طويل = النخافة أكبر من 40 ولا تزيد عن 80 - يمكن استخدام معامل التحنيب (buckling - الانبعاج) Kb وإدخاله في علاقة الحساب
- العمود طويل - في الحالة العامة، تتم الدراسة بإدخال أثر التحنيب بعين الاعتبار في الدراسة، باستخدام مخطط الترابط
- في جميع الأحوال، يجب ألا تزيد نسبة النحافة عن 150

بعض الأوراق الموضحة من الكود السوري :















































































​


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم زنوبيا
بالنسبه للسؤال الثالث عندما نكتشف ان العمود طويل يجب ان نكمل الحل ونجد قيمةk الحقيقيه ونهمل الفرضيه الاولى.
(مادة تكنولوجيا الخرسانه لدينا في العراق حسب الكود الامريكي)


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (24 أغسطس 2009)

ونكمل الحل على انه عمود طويل وليس قصير


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال صغير*

ألف شكر أخي أبو الحلول
بارك الله فيك على الشرح الوافي والله لازم تصير معيد ولا قلك دكتور تدرس عنا بالجامعة
بس عندي سؤال تاني 

السؤال عن أقطار قضبان التسليح الطولي والعرضي المستعملة عنا بسورية
أنا شفت بالكتاب إنو نستعمل للتسليح الطولي بالأقطار(16,18,22مم)
والتسليح العرضي (مم6,8)
طب ليه ما بنستعمل مثلا 15أو 20 مم
 شو هو السبب؟؟؟:82:

 ومشكورين إخواني الباقيين بس ماحدا عطاني نصائح للسنة التالتة


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> ألف شكر أخي أبو الحلول
> بارك الله فيك على الشرح الوافي والله لازم تصير معيد ولا قلك دكتور تدرس عنا بالجامعة
> بس عندي سؤال تاني
> 
> ...



أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... 

مشكورة على الكلمات الحلوة.. إنتي بس ادعيلنا  

بالنسبة لأقطار التسليح المستخدمة.... لا أعلم من قام بتحديدها في الكتاب عندكم.. ولكن الأقطار المستخدمة (عادةً) في التسليح هي:
التسليح الطولي (العامل - الحسابي) : 12 - 14 - 16 - 18 - 20 - 22 - 25 ... (8 - 10) في البلاطات
التسليح العرضي (الأساور) : 8 - 10 - 12

15 غير موجود بما أنه رقم فردي، ولكن 20 موجود 

لك وللجميع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم أنا كنت مفكرة إنو الأقطار حسب معامل القضبان عنا إنو بتنتج قطر محدد
ويعني هي قاعدة إني استعمل قطر زوجي(هدا بس عنا ولا في دول بالعالم بستخدم أقطار فردية)
وطبعا مارح إنساك من الدعاء
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 أغسطس 2009)

بكل العالم
مقاس عالمي تقريبا


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم أنا كنت مفكرة إنو الأقطار حسب معامل القضبان عنا إنو بتنتج قطر محدد
> ويعني هي قاعدة إني استعمل قطر زوجي(هدا بس عنا ولا في دول بالعالم بستخدم أقطار فردية)
> وطبعا مارح إنساك من الدعاء
> بارك الله فيك





مصعب الممصعب قال:


> بكل العالم
> مقاس عالمي تقريبا



تماماً أختي........ ومعامل القضبان هو الأساس بالطبع  ، ولكن المقصود أنه إنشائياً يمكنك استخدام تلك الأقطار..

بالتوفيق..​


----------



## momena k (24 أغسطس 2009)

أختي العزيزة زنوبيا كيف حالك:


----------



## momena k (24 أغسطس 2009)

لا تدعي أحد يقرر لك ما هو السهل و ما هو الصعب و انتظري تجربتك الخاصة بالنسبة لي في جامعة دمشق السنة الثالثة كانت من أجمل السنين.
المسائل التي ندرسها تشبه لحد ما الحياة العملية غير أننا في الحياة العملية نحن من يعطي المعطيات و الحل أيضا ابتداء من الحمولات و عوامل الأمان و...و طبعا كل ذلك يخضع للكود
من الضروري أن تقتني الكود العربي السوري لأنك ستحتاجينه بشكل كبير و الاطلاع على ملحق التفاصيل مفيد جدا أيضا.


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*هالمرة إنشاءات*

بارك الله فيكم أخي أبو الحلول وعزيزتي مؤمنة
شكرا كتيييييير للنصيحة الحلوة
بس عندي سؤال محيرني وهو بالإنشاءات عن مخطط العزم بصراحة ماني عم إقتنع بأهميته
يلي بعرفو عنو إنو مشان نحدد الألياف المشدودة حتى نوضع التسليح فيها والألياف المضغوطة بالمنشأ
بس مشكلتي شو بعد هالمرحلتين شو بنعمل لأن إذا ما كان مخطط العزم دقيق كل شي بعدو بيكون خطأ
رجاء جاوبوني


----------



## mahmoudh5 (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اختي الكريمة انا كمان طالب صرت بالسنة الخامسة حاليا بس انا متاكد ان مخطط العزم مو بس من اجل تحديد الالياف المشدودة و المضغوطة انما يفيد في تحديد مسافات الايقاف او التكسيح لحديد التسليح بالاضافة طبعا لكمية الحديد و هاد الشي بعتقد بكون واضح بكتاب البيتون 2 " على الكود السوري 2004 " فقط
اما المرحلة التالية فهي اختيار القضبان بحيث تتحقق شروط التباعدات فيما بينها و ذلك حسب عرض المقطع و قطر اكبر حبة بحص
ثم ندرس الجائز على القص و من المخطط نستطيع تحصيل مسافة تكثيف الاساور حسب الاجهادات المسموحة طبعا
ثم نختار الاساور بالتباعدات المحسوبة
و هكذا يكون مقطع الجائز سلح على الانعطاف و القص و يبقى تسليح التقلص الذي يتبع لابعاد المقطع
و بالتوفيق


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي محمود
أنا ما بعرف ليه ما عم إقتنع بمخطط العزم لأني إزا ما اقتنعت فيه ما رح أدرس مادة الإنشاءات
وكلما بدي ادرسها بيخطرلي هادا السؤال؟؟؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> مشكور أخي محمود
> أنا ما بعرف ليه ما عم إقتنع بمخطط العزم لأني إزا ما اقتنعت فيه ما رح أدرس مادة الإنشاءات
> وكلما بدي ادرسها بيخطرلي هادا السؤال؟؟؟


كيف تقومي ن بالتصميم؟؟؟
تجيبي قيمة العزم وتعوضيها اذا كنتي تقصدين الرسم فهو فقط لمعرفة الشكل العام للمخطط وكما ذكر نهاية العزوم علي الرغم من اننا احيانا لسنا بحاجه له فقط نعتمد علي مد التسليح حسب الكود الي الثلث
هي فتره بسيطه وبعدها ح يكون الرسم بالحاسوب
وتاني مره لاتهددي انك ما ح تدرسي او شئ زي كده عيب هي دراسه ولا دلع بنات؟؟؟
تاني مره لاتفكري وعند بعضنا اذا قلت لحدا مرتاح معناة ما عنده عقل ما يفكر فما تفكري بها الشئ ترتاحي واعتقد ان الانشاءات اجباري كلها اربعه محاضرات


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي مصعب شكرا للمعلومة
أنا أسفة إذا هيك فهمت كلامي
أنا كان قصدي إنو تساعدوني حتى إقتنع بمخطط العزم وبهيك بإقتنع بمادة الإنشاءات لأن إذا حبينا المادة وإقتنعنا فيها أكيد رح ندرسها بشكل جيد وبعدين حتى لو ما اقتنعت رح أدرس الإنشاءات


> تاني مره لاتفكري وعند بعضنا اذا قلت لحدا مرتاح معناة ما عنده عقل ما يفكر فما تفكري بها الشئ ترتاحي


عفوا ما وصلت فكرتك منيح
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بس عندي سؤال محيرني وهو بالإنشاءات عن مخطط العزم بصراحة ماني عم إقتنع بأهميته
> يلي بعرفو عنو إنو مشان نحدد الألياف المشدودة حتى نوضع التسليح فيها والألياف المضغوطة بالمنشأ
> بس مشكلتي شو بعد هالمرحلتين شو بنعمل لأن إذا ما كان مخطط العزم دقيق كل شي بعدو بيكون خطأ
> رجاء جاوبوني



أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... الله يعطيكي العافية.. 

بخصوص مخطط العزم.. 

لنتكلم فرضاً عن الجائز (الكمرة).. 
الحمولات تطبق على الكمرة بشكل عمودي على بعدها الكبير... نتيجة تطبيق هذه الحمولات، نلاحظ بأن الطرف الأبعد عن تطبيق الحمولة ينشد، بينما الطرف الأقرب ينضغط... 

مخطط العزم - يبين لنا أماكن الألياف المضغوطة، وأماكن الألياف المشدودة.... أعتقد إلى هنا الأمر واضح تماماً عندك، ولكن استفسارك حول تطبيق هذا المخطط على الواقع، صح؟؟

كما نعلم جميعاً... البيتون (الخرسانة) يعمل على مقاومة الحمولات الضاغطة، ولكنه غير قادر على تحمل الحمولات الشادة....... هذا يجعلنا نستخدم البيتون المسلح (الخرسانة المسلحة)، أي تقوية العنصر البيتوني بالحديد... هذا الحديد يستخدم لمقاومة الحمولات الشادة... 

وبالتالي، يتم وضع التسليح (الحسابي) في الأماكن المشدودة في العنصر البيتوني... 

قيمة العزم على مخطط العزم - تحدد لنا أبعاد المقطع البيتوني للعنصر المدروس ومساحة التسليح الواجب وضعه..

(هو شرح مختصر جداً فقط لتوضيح الحلقة المفقودة عندك، ولكن الأمر سيتوضح بشكل أكبر من خلال حضورك للمحاضرات في السنة المقبلة إن شاء الله  )

بالتوفيق......























​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول والله خجلانة كتير من حضرتك عم تعبك بأسئلتي
شكرا كتير للشرح هلأ وضحت الصورة شوي وحاليا رح إترك الإنشاءات لحتى نداوم بالكلية وأكيد بعدها رح تتوضح الأمور أكتر بعد ما نحل مسائل
مشكور أخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول والله خجلانة كتير من حضرتك عم تعبك بأسئلتي
> شكرا كتير للشرح هلأ وضحت الصورة شوي وحاليا رح إترك الإنشاءات لحتى نداوم بالكلية وأكيد بعدها رح تتوضح الأمور أكتر بعد ما نحل مسائل
> مشكور أخي وجزاك الله كل خير



عادي أختي، مافي تعب  ..... وفيكِ بارك الله..

بالتوفيق..​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول
شكرا جزيلا وأدامك الله وأعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*هالمرة ميكانيك تربة*

*السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام*
*أسئلتي اليوم من مادة جدا حلوة وحبيتها كتير *
*أسئلتي بمادة ميكانيك التربة أنا بتوقع إنو أول خطوة بأي مشروع هي من مادة ميكانيك التربة بتوقع إنو بتعملو اختبارات للتربة لتحديد نوعها وخواصها (وزن حجمي, وزن نوعي, تحليل حبي , نفاذية...) ومكوناتها وأسئلتي:*
*السؤال الأول: صح الكلام يلي قلتو؟؟؟ وإذا كان في خطوة قبل شو هي؟؟؟*
* وكمان التجارب يلي بنعملها على موقع المشروع (إذا كان ضخم) مثلا عينة صغيرة من تربته بتكفي لنحدد خواص تربة أرض المشروع ولا بنختار عينات أكتر وأديش أكبر عدد من العينات ولا كل ما كبر العدد بتصير النتائج أصح؟؟؟؟*
*وكمان بكل مشروع (صغير أو ضخم) بدنا نعمل سبر للتربة قبل أعمال البناء؟؟؟؟*
*السؤال التاني: أنا شفت بالكتاب إنو في تجارب مخبرية( حلوين كتير والحمد لله درستون منيح) وذكرتون سابقا بس الدكتور قايل إنو في تجارب حقلية ومو كاتب عنها بس إنو:عدم تجانس التربة بيقودنا لعمل التجارب الحقلية*
*فشو هي التجارب الحقلية؟؟؟؟؟*
*السؤال التالت: مر معي جملة: "غضار البنتونيت وهو يستخدم بكثرة كسائل حفر الأبار والجدران الوتدية"*
*شو هي الجدران الوتدية؟؟؟ وين بنصادفها؟؟؟*
*وكمان سائل حفر الأبار كيف يعني؟؟؟*
*السؤال الرابع: موجود عنا بالكتاب تصنيفات كتيرة للتربة :النظام العام ، **aashto**, تصنيف كاساغراندي,تصنيف **u.s.c.s**, تصنيف **l.p.c** .... عنا بسورية أي تصنيف بنستعمل؟؟؟ وممكن الجمع بين تصنيفين؟؟*
*ومشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## bomayar (25 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين

ردا على أسئلتك القديمة فى بداية المشاركة :
1- أهم سمة من سمات الهندسة المدنية أنها تعتبر من الأقسام التطبيقية إلى أبعد الحدود بمعنى أنه أى مثال أو مسألة تعطى لكى فى المنهج ماهى إلامثال تطبيقى فعلى لحالة موجودة بالفعل فى الحياة العملية وما هذه المسألة سوى خبرة لابد وأن تكتسبيها أثناء دراستك بحيث لو صادفتكى بعد ذلك يمكنكى التغلب عليها ببساطة .
2- المعامل Ke ماذا يعنى ؟ ولماذا يجب تحديد قيمته ؟
المعامل Ke هو ذلك المعامل الذى يتم ضربه فى الإرتفاع الصافى للعمود لتحديد الإرتفاع الفعلى للعمود والذى منه يمكننى تحديد معامل النحافة لهذا العمود لتصنيفه قبل الشروع فى تصميمه إذا كان عمود قصير أم طويل . وقيمة المعامل Ke تعتمد على :
أ- نوع العمود ( مقيد أو غير مقيد )
ب- حالة الطرف السفلى للعمود .
جـ - حالة الطرف العلوى للعمود .
ولتحديد نوع العمود مقيد أو غير مقيد ببساطة لو أن المنشأ يحتوى على أى حوائط قص Shear Walls فإن الأعمدة تكون مقيدة وإذا لم يحتوى المنشأ على حوائط قص تكون الأعمدة غير مقيدة .
حالات الطرف السفلى للعمود لاتخرج عن الإحتمالات الآتية :
1- الطرف السفلى للعمود يلتحم به عنصر إنشائى ذو بعد أكبر من بعد العمود فى المستوى محل الدراسة ( هذا العنصر إما قاعدة مسلحة لها عمق أكبر من عرض العمود " فى حالة أعمدة الدور الأرضى " أو كمرة " جائز " لها عمق أكبر من عرض العمود " كما فى أعمدة الأدوار المتكررة " ) مثلا فى مثل هذه الحالة وللأعمدة المقيدة تكون قيمة Ke تساوى 0.75 
2- الطرف السفلى للعمود يلتحم به عنصر إنشائى ذو بعد أقل من بعد العمود فى المستوى محل الدراسة ( هذا العنصر إما قاعدة مسلحة لها عمق أقل من عرض العمود " فى حالة أعمدة الدور الأرضى " أو كمرة " جائز " لها عمق أقل من عرض العمود " كما فى أعمدة الأدوار المتكررة " ) مثلا فى مثل هذه الحالة وللأعمدة المقيدة تكون قيمة Ke تساوى 0.85 
3- الطرف السفلى للعمود تلتحم به بلاطة مسطحة مباشرة مثلا فى مثل هذه الحالة وللأعمدة المقيدة تكون قيمة Ke تساوى 1 
وبالتالى فإن معامل النحافة = ( صافى إرتفاع العمود * المعامل Ke ) / ( عرض العمود فى إتجاه مستوى الدراسة )
كل ماسبق طبقا للكود المصرى وأعتقد أن ثمة إختلاف عن الكود السورى لكن المبدأ أو المغزى واحد .

أما كون العمود وسطى أو ركنى أو طرفى فتكمن أهميتها فى نسبة حديد التسليح حيث تختلف نسبة التسليح بإختلاف وضع العمود فى المنشأ .

وبالنسبة للعمود الأرضى فإن Ke كما سبق وذكرت يمكن إعتباره الحالة الأولى وقيمة Ke تساوى 0.75

أما فى حالة ماترك لنا الخيار فى تحديد أبعاد العمود ولم يفرض المعمارى أبعادا معينة للعمود فإنه من الأفضل جعل العمود عمود قصير وذلك بتعديل أبعاده حتى نصل إلى قيمة معامل النحافة التى تدرج هذا العمود تحت بند العمود القصير .​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
أسئلتي اليوم من مادة جدا حلوة وحبيتها كتير 
أسئلتي بمادة ميكانيك التربة أنا بتوقع إنو أول خطوة بأي مشروع هي من مادة ميكانيك التربة بتوقع إنو بتعملو اختبارات للتربة لتحديد نوعها وخواصها (وزن حجمي, وزن نوعي, تحليل حبي , نفاذية...) ومكوناتها وأسئلتي:التصميم من اعلي الي اسفل والتنفيذ العكس عمليا هو اول خطوه للتاكد لان احيانا يتم فرض مقاومة التربه والتصميم بناء علي الفرض اما اذا تم التصميم بعد التحليل فتحليل المقاول لاخلاء المسئوليه والتاكد
السؤال الأول: صح الكلام يلي قلتو؟؟؟ وإذا كان في خطوة قبل شو هي؟؟؟
وكمان التجارب يلي بنعملها على موقع المشروع (إذا كان ضخم) مثلا عينة صغيرة من تربته بتكفي لنحدد خواص تربة أرض المشروع ولا بنختار عينات أكتر وأديش أكبر عدد من العينات ولا كل ما كبر العدد بتصير النتائج أصح؟؟؟؟عدد العينات مذكور في المواصفات حسب الكود والعينه تؤخذ بحفر حفر باجهزه خاصه يتم تحليلها بواسطة الاختبارات القص و الضغط ودوائر كولوم ومنها نحدد المعاملات التي تنتج مقاومة التربه 
وكمان بكل مشروع (صغير أو ضخم) بدنا نعمل سبر للتربة قبل أعمال البناء؟؟؟؟اذا كان المشروع صغير يمكن مقارنة المباني المجاوره وتاريخ المنطقه(بعض المناطق سبق دفنها او ردمها لذا يجب التاكد)اما المشاريع الكبيره فلا بد لابد لابد
السؤال التاني: أنا شفت بالكتاب إنو في تجارب مخبرية( حلوين كتير والحمد لله درستون منيح) وذكرتون سابقا بس الدكتور قايل إنو في تجارب حقلية ومو كاتب عنها بس إنو:عدم تجانس التربة بيقودنا لعمل التجارب الحقلية
فشو هي التجارب الحقلية؟؟؟؟؟ما بعرف شو بيقصد بس التجارب بالموقع هي مروحة القص والدمك 
السؤال التالت: مر معي جملة: "غضار البنتونيت وهو يستخدم بكثرة كسائل حفر الأبار والجدران الوتدية"
شو هي الجدران الوتدية؟؟؟ وين بنصادفها؟؟؟
وكمان سائل حفر الأبار كيف يعني؟؟؟اذا كان بيقصد البونتنايت هو لمنع الحفر من ان يسقط جوانب حفر الاوتاد وابار البترول اعتقد الاسس الوتديه خطا طباعه (اعتقد)
السؤال الرابع: موجود عنا بالكتاب تصنيفات كتيرة للتربة :النظام العام ، aashto, تصنيف كاساغراندي,تصنيف u.s.c.s, تصنيف l.p.c .... عنا بسورية أي تصنيف بنستعمل؟؟؟ وممكن الجمع بين تصنيفين؟؟الاشتو في معظم دول العالم لكن لابد من معرفة بقية التصنيفات او التصانيف
ومشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## bomayar (26 أغسطس 2009)

- أول خطوة فى أى مشروع والتى تسبق دراسة طبيعة التربة هى أعمال الرفع المساحى لأرض المشروع بغرض الوقوف على المساحة الفعلية لأرض المشروع وكذلك رفع جميع المبانى المجاورة لأرض المشروع وكأهم خطوة هى عمل ميزانية شبكية لأرض المشروع وهى لتحديد المناطق المرتفعة " والتى تحتاج حفر " والمناطق المنخفضة " والتى تحتاج ردم أو تسوية " ويكون المرجع فى ذلك منسوب الصفر للمشروع بالكامل أو Zero Level 

- يلى ذلك أعمال دراسة طبيعة تربة التأسيس ويكون ذلك عن طريق عمل " جسات " وتكون عن طريق أنبوبة إسطوانية مجوفة تخترق التربة لأسفل وإلى العمق المطلوب ثم تخرج الإسطوانة وبها محتويات الإختراق على هيئة طبقات وعن طريق أخذ أكثر من " جسة " فى مناطق مختلفة من أرض المشروع يمكن تقدير سمك طبقات التربة ونوعيتها بعد إجراء الإختبارات المعملية عليها.


- التجارب الحقلية التى تتم على عينة التربة بهدف الوصف المبدئى لعينة التربة من حيث :

1- اللون : وهو مؤشر لمحتوى الرطوبة " كلما كان لون التربة داكن دل ذلك على زيادة محتوى الرطوبة بها "
2- الرائحة : كلما كانت التربة ذات رائحة نفاذة دل ذلك على تواجد مواد عضوية بها .
3- المكونات العضوية : والدليل على تواجدها كل من اللون الداكن والرائحة النفاذة .
4- الشوائب : وهى تدل على أصل أو منشأ التربة مثل تواجد أصداف بحرية فى عينة التربة .
5- نسيج التربة : ويتم وصفه من حيث اللون ( داكن أو فاتح ) الشكل ( حبيبى صغير أم كبير ) الملمس ( خشن أو ناعم ) .
6- كمية كربونات الكالسيوم : ويكشف عن كميتها عن طريق إضافة حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف إلى عينة التربة ويتم وصف شدة التفاعل وتصاعد الأبخرة والغازات ( شديد - متوسط - ضعيف ) .

- الجدران الوتدية : تسخدم غالبا فى سند جوانب الحفر عندما يكون عمق الحفر فى التربة أكبر من 2 متر تقريبا أو حسب نوعية التربة حيث تستخدم الجدران الوتدية الخشبية غالبا لسند جوانب الحفر فى التربة الرملية بأنواعها . كما تستخدم الجدران الوتدية المعدنية فى حالة الحفر فى التربة الطينية ويكون الهدف الأساسى لها هو تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية فى منطقة التأسيس وذلك عن طريق إحتجازها لبعض من الماء الجوفى خلفها على منسوب أعلى من منسوب الماء الجوفى أمامها أو فى منطقة التأسيس .

- أما سؤالكى عن سائل حفر الآبار فعلى حد معلوماتى أنه سائل عبارة عن مزيج من تربة طينية ونسبة من المواد الأسمنتية مضافا إليها بعض الإضافات والتى تجعل منها عجينة متماسكة سهلة التشكيل وسريعة الإلتصاق بتربة جوانب الحفر فتعمل على سند جوانب الحفر دون الحاجة إلى جدران وتدية .


- التصنيف العام لأى تربة طبقا لتحليل المناخل لعينة التربة :

* كل ماهو بقطر أكبر من 200 مم يعتبر صخور .

* من 60 مم إلى 200 مم يعتبر ركام .

* من 2 مم إلى 60 مم يعتبر زلط ويقسم داخليا كالآتى :
- من 2 مم إلى 6 مم زلط رفيع .
- من 6 مم إلى 20 مم زلط متوسط .
- من 20 مم إلى 60 مم زلط كبير .

* من 0.06 مم إلى 2 مم يعتبر رمل ويقسم داخليا كالآتى :
- من 0.06 مم إلى 0.2 مم رمل ناعم .
- من 0.2 مم إلى 0.6 مم رمل متوسط .
- من 0.6 مم إلى 2 مم رمل خشن .

* من 0.002 مم إلى 0.06 مم يعتبر طمى ويقسم داخليا كالآتى : 
- من 0.002 مم إلى 0.006 مم طمى ناعم .
- من 0.006 مم إلى 0.02 مم طمى متوسط .
- من 0.02 مم إلى 0.06 مم طمى خشن .

* ماهو أقل من 0.002 مم يعتبر طين .

إلا أنه يراعى عدم المزج بين تصنيفين للتربة تماما كما هو الحال عند التصميم الإنشائى لايتم إستخدام كودين بل يتم العمل والتصميم طبقا لإشتراطات كود واحد فقط .


----------



## HISHAM" (26 أغسطس 2009)

أختي زنوبيا إضافة لما قاله الأخ أبو الحلول أود أن أضيف أنه خلال دراسة مادة الإنشاءات لن تتعرضي لنوعية المادة فالتحليل الإنشائي مهمته أيجاد مخططات العزوم وقوى القص والناظمية بغض النظر عن نوعية المادة وبالتالي مخطط بالتالي للربط بين التحليل الإنشائي والبيتون المسلح أقول لك أنه من ملاحظة مخطط العزم نجد كما قال الأخ أبو الحلول أن الألياف العلوية مضغوطة والسفلية مشدودة ولتطبيق الكلام السابق على البيتون المسلح يتم وضع حديد التسليح في المناطق المشدودة لأنه يعمل بشكل جيد على الشد مع العلم أن سلوك حديد التسليح على الشد نفس سلوكه على الضغط وبما أن البيتون يسلك سلوك جيد على الضغط فيتم اسغلال هذه الخاصية لمقاومة إجهادات الضغط في المناطق المضغوطة . ملاحظة هامة حتى لا ينتقضني الأخوة في المنتدى كل ما قلته هو ضمن مرحلة التحليل المرن لأنه بعد المرونة يصبح لخصواص المادة أثر كبير على مخطط العزم.


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

بارك الله فيكم إخواني: bomayar ومصعب وهشام
شكرا جزيلا أخي أبو ميار للشرح المفيد عن Ke حاليا الحمد لله صرنا أصحاب ومشاكلي معو انحلت
وبالنسبة لمادة التربة الحمد لله أموري جيدة بس هدول الأسئلة هن يلي خطرولي وهن من الحياة العملية وألف شكر للشرح الوافي
بارك الله فيك

أما أخي مصعب بارك الله فيك بس ممكن توضحلي النقطة التالية من رد حضرتك:
التصميم من اعلي الي اسفل والتنفيذ العكس عمليا هو اول خطوه للتاكد لان احيانا يتم فرض مقاومة التربه والتصميم بناء علي الفرض اما اذا تم التصميم بعد التحليل فتحليل المقاول لاخلاء المسئوليه والتاكد أنا فهمت من كلام حضرتك إنو اختبار التربة أول خطوة بالمشروع وكمان تحليل المقاول بيتم من أجل المسؤلية والتأكد وممكن إنو نصمم بدون اختبار عن طريق فرض مقاومة التربة 
بس هدا الشي صح أنا برأي إنو دوما لازم نعمل اختبار التربة قبل البناء؟؟
 وأخي هشام بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال صغير*

السلام عليكم
بس عفوا نسيت اسأل سؤال وهو عن شبكات الجريان باعتماد المربعات ويلي شفتو إنها بتتألف من خطوط كمون وخطوط جريان
بصراحة هدا النوع الوحيد من مسائل ميكانيك التربة يلي ما درستو منيح الأمور غامضة شوي
ممكن تفيدوني بمحاضرات أو كتب عن كيفية رسم هذه الشبكة كيف بعرف خط الجريان من خط الكمون؟؟؟
وكمان في درس التشديد وهو كتير مهم ممكن إحصل على محاضرات أو أي شي حتى أتمكن منه منيح
يمكن تقلت دم كتير عليكون وبتقولو استني لتفتح الجامعة
بس رح أعطيكون وجهة نظري شفت العطلة 3 أشهر وبما إني ما عملت دورات ولا نزلت شفت الحياة العملية فقلت خليني ادرس شوي وأتعرف عمواد السنة التالتة
وبارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 أغسطس 2009)

اود ان اسجل هنا شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للأخت المهندسة زنوبيا التى استطاعت وبمهارة فائقة ان تعيدنا الى مقاعد الدراسة بكلية الهندسة
واستطاعت بمهارة تحسد عليها استنفار هذا المخزون العلمى عند اخواننا أبو الحلول - مصعب - bomayar - hisham 
جزاكم الله كل خير وارجو منكم عدم التوقف واذا كان ممكن تثبيت هذا الموضوع لفترة لتعم الفائدة
مشكور دكتور ابو الحلول 
مشكورين زملائى الأعزاء​


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أغسطس 2009)

​


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اود ان اسجل هنا شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للأخت المهندسة زنوبيا التى استطاعت وبمهارة فائقة ان تعيدنا الى مقاعد الدراسة بكلية الهندسة
> واستطاعت بمهارة تحسد عليها استنفار هذا المخزون العلمى عند اخواننا أبو الحلول - مصعب - bomayar - hisham
> جزاكم الله كل خير وارجو منكم عدم التوقف واذا كان ممكن تثبيت هذا الموضوع لفترة لتعم الفائدة
> مشكور دكتور ابو الحلول
> ...




جزاك الله خيراً أخونا الزعيم...... إنت أستاذنا يا باشا  

تم التثبيت مؤقتاً.. 

لكم جميعاً تحيــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخونا الزعيم...... إنت أستاذنا يا باشا
> 
> تم التثبيت مؤقتاً..
> 
> لكم جميعاً تحيــــــــــاتي..​


شكرا لك على سرعة استجابتك والتى تعودناها منك يا عم ابو الحلول
لى طلب عندك لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعيين مترجم :67::67:
لأن نصف كلام الأخت زنوبيا يحتاج لترجمة الى اللغة الشامية :83: ثم الى اللغة العربية :82: ثم الى اللهجة المصرية :7:
مع خالص تحياتى لكم وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم إخواني: Bomayar ومصعب وهشام
> 
> شكرا جزيلا أخي أبو ميار للشرح المفيد عن ke حاليا الحمد لله صرنا أصحاب ومشاكلي معو انحلت
> وبالنسبة لمادة التربة الحمد لله أموري جيدة بس هدول الأسئلة هن يلي خطرولي وهن من الحياة العملية وألف شكر للشرح الوافي
> ...


اتمني ان يكون كلامي صحيح ومن ثم واضح الفهم


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أغسطس 2009)

​


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> شكرا لك على سرعة استجابتك والتى تعودناها منك يا عم ابو الحلول
> لى طلب عندك لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تعيين مترجم :67::67:
> لأن نصف كلام الأخت زنوبيا يحتاج لترجمة الى اللغة الشامية :83: ثم الى اللغة العربية :82: ثم الى اللهجة المصرية :7:
> ...




ههههههههه ، تمـــــاماً...... 

أنا عندي اقتراح تاني، بدل المترجم حإفرزلك عنصر سوري لعندك، ممكن تسأله عن أي كلمة ههههه

حقيقةً أنا أفضل دائماً أن تكون اللغة التي تكتب بها الاستفسارات أو الحوارات العلمية هي اللغة العربية الفصحى، ولا نطلب من أحد أن يتقنها تماماً حتى يستخدمها فلن يقوم أحدنا بتصحيح لغة الآخر  ... وأما الحوارات الجانبية الخارجة عن الأمور العلمية فيمكن أن تتم باللهجة العامية  

لكم جميـــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*Uscs*

السلام عليكم
هذا الجدول فادني كتيير خلال دراسة ميكانيك التربة 1 المؤتمتة الحمدالله
و بتمنى يفيدكون كمان


----------



## mahmoudh5 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*خطوط الجريان و التدفق*

هذا جزء من كتاب للجريانات و هو مشابه لما قد درسناه و ساحاول رفع الكتاب كاملا للمنتدى انشالله
الذي يشمل معظم منهاج ميكانيك التربة مع التجارب المخبرية


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ههههههههه ، تمـــــاماً...... ​
> أنا عندي اقتراح تاني، بدل المترجم حإفرزلك عنصر سوري لعندك، ممكن تسأله عن أي كلمة ههههه​
> حقيقةً أنا أفضل دائماً أن تكون اللغة التي تكتب بها الاستفسارات أو الحوارات العلمية هي اللغة العربية الفصحى، ولا نطلب من أحد أن يتقنها تماماً حتى يستخدمها فلن يقوم أحدنا بتصحيح لغة الآخر  ... وأما الحوارات الجانبية الخارجة عن الأمور العلمية فيمكن أن تتم باللهجة العامية  ​
> لكم جميـــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


البركه في باب الحاره


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني جميعا
والله لولا جهودكم و دعمكم لألي ما كنت وصلت لهي المرحلة إن موضوعي صار مثبت فخر لإلي والأهم منو إني عرفت إخوة مهندسين حقيقين
إن شاء الله بييض وجهكم وبنجح بمعدل ممتاز
إنتو بس ادعولي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم إخواني جميعا
> والله لولا جهودكم و دعمكم لألي ما كنت وصلت لهي المرحلة إن موضوعي صار مثبت فخر لإلي والأهم منو إني عرفت إخوة مهندسين حقيقين
> إن شاء الله بييض وجهكم وبنجح بمعدل ممتاز
> إنتو بس ادعولي


افتكرينا بس ساعة النجاح بحلويات من الشام ترسليها لنا فى البريد الاليكترونى او مع اى مصرى يعمل فى الشام ورايح اجازة:68: :67:​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (26 أغسطس 2009)

خلص تكرم عيونك 
الحلويات مو بس إلك لكل الإخوان


----------



## EngKey (26 أغسطس 2009)

أختي زنوبيا
هل تدرسين في كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق في القسم العام ؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## زنوبيا 11 (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الكرام
شكراً أخي عبد الرحمن و أعاد الله عليك الشهر وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير و البركة


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخت زنوبيـــــــــــا 11 بارك الله بك على اصرارك على التعلم وفهم الماده العلميه , وبالنتيجه اصبح التفاعل اكثر من خلال اسألتك وهذا دليل على اهميتها والقسم يحتاج الى مثل هكذا مناقشات تفيد الجميع بصوره عامه والطلاب بصوره خاصه , وبارك الله بالجميع 

مع تحياتي


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*عودة للبيتون*


السلام عليكم أخواني الأفاضل
أنا رجعت ودرست شوي بيتون وكمان طلع عندي أسئلة واستفسارات ممكن تجاوبوني عليها
السؤال الأول: أول مسألة بكتاب العملي مسألة ما في من نوعها أبدا (هي مو تحقيق أو تصميم عمود متل العادة)وإن كان المطلوب حساب طول الإرساء المستقيم لقضيب مثبت بعنصر بيتوني ومرة تانية طالب هذا الطول مع استخدام عكفات نظامية
ما معنى طول الإرساء؟؟؟؟
السؤال التاني من الحياة العملية بمناسبة الحديث عن تلاحم البيتون مع التسليح
 ببناء متعدد الطوابق: طبعا طول القضيب يلي رح ينوضع بالعمود مارح يكون بطول من أول العمود لأخره
فكيف بيتم وصل القضبان بالعمود بين الطوابق وكمان مقطع الأعمدة بالطوابق العلوية بيكون أصغر من الأعمدة بأسفل البناء لأن العمود السفلي بيتحمل أكتر وبتنتقل له حمولات البلاطات والأعمدة العلوية 
السؤال التالت: عندي مسألة تصميم عمود بتسليح عادي والمعطيات N والمقاومة المميزة للبيتون بس إجهاد الخضوع للفولاذ مو معطى
الدكتور حالل المسألة والحل مفهوم على أساس إنو الإجهاد المسموح = الإجهاد المطبق والنتيجة D=600mm
بس أنا حليت المسألة 3 مرات على أساس إني أفرض إجهاد الخضوع  fy  وبطبق علاقة  Nوطلع معي
عندما fy =240  نتج D= 550mm
عندما fy = 360 نتج D= 550mm 
عندما fy = 400 نتج D= 550mm 
الكل نفس الجواب بس أي وحدة بختار للاقتصادية ولا fy ليس له علاقة بالاقتصادية؟؟؟؟؟
كمان يلي بعرفو عندما fy =240  بيكون القضيب أملس
fy =  400 بيكون القضيب محلزن ومقاومته عالية
fy = 360 بيكون القضيب محلزن ومقاومته متوسطة
وانا بتوقع fy =240  هو الاقتصادي لأني كمان بتوقع إنو سعر المتر المحلزن أكتر من المتر الأملس
صح كلامي ؟؟وشو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الرابع: كمان في جملة للمعيدة: إنو عند اختيار التسليح الطولي لعمود للاقتصادية نختار عدد أكبر من القضبان وقطر أقل
بس أنا برأي العكس ممكن تقولولي أيهما الصح؟؟؟

السؤال الخامس: نسبة التسليح sµ الأصغرية والأعظمية
الدكتور بالكتاب % s ≥ 0.8µ≥ 5%
المعيدة  1%≤sµ ≥ 2.5%
أنا بصراحة عم حل متل المعيدة وما في اختلاف بين الحلين
بس بالحياة العملية أيهما بتفضلو إنو نستعمل؟؟؟ ولماذا؟؟
بارك الله فيكم وشكرا للدعم


----------



## HISHAM" (27 أغسطس 2009)

السؤال الأول :
الإجابة في الملف المرفق.
السؤال الثالث:
في الحياة العملية لا يتم استخدام Fy=240 للتسليح الطولي إنما تستخدم للتسليح العرضي .
السؤال الرابع:
برأيي إنو كلا م المعيد صح لأنو في الورشة دائما يحاولون أن تكون التشاريك الناتجة عن تقطيع قضبان التسليح هي من الأقطار الأقل لكي يتم الاستفادة منها أما إذا كانت من أقطار كبيرة فلا يمكن الاستفادة منها (يمكن ما وصلت الفكرة بس ممكن اشرح أكتر فبما بعد)
السؤال الخامس :
نسبة التسليح في الأعمدة هي بين 1-2.5% وذلك حسب الكود السوري .


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتير أخي هشام
السؤال الخامس: بس نسب التسليح عند الدكتور هي مو من الكود؟؟
السؤال التالت طب نحنا بالمسائل بنستعمل fy =240 ؟؟؟


----------



## HISHAM" (27 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تكون نسبة التسليح التي وضعها الدكتور هي من كود آخر لأنو مثلا في الكود الأمريكي النسبة هي 1-6% ,


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

السؤال الأول: أول مسألة بكتاب العملي مسألة ما في من نوعها أبدا (هي مو تحقيق أو تصميم عمود متل العادة)وإن كان المطلوب حساب طول الإرساء المستقيم لقضيب مثبت بعنصر بيتوني ومرة تانية طالب هذا الطول مع استخدام عكفات نظامية
ما معنى طول الإرساء؟؟؟؟بعد صب عمود لابد ان يكون هناك اسياخ اطول من نهاية الصب طول الاسياخ الظاهره هي الارساء وتسمي التراكب ووظيفتها المسافه التي تسمح بنقل القوي من سيخ لاخر نتيجه لعدم اتصال السيخ في المنطقه 
السؤال التاني من الحياة العملية بمناسبة الحديث عن تلاحم البيتون مع التسليح
ببناء متعدد الطوابق: طبعا طول القضيب يلي رح ينوضع بالعمود مارح يكون بطول من أول العمود لأخره
فكيف بيتم وصل القضبان بالعمود بين الطوابق وكمان مقطع الأعمدة بالطوابق العلوية بيكون أصغر من الأعمدة بأسفل البناء لأن العمود السفلي بيتحمل أكتر وبتنتقل له حمولات البلاطات والأعمدة العلوية هي نفسها الارساء او التراكب بيكون غالبا 40 قطر اصغر سيخ اذا كان في اختلاف بين سيخ وسيخ
راجعي موسلي


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

السؤال التالت: عندي مسألة تصميم عمود بتسليح عادي والمعطيات N والمقاومة المميزة للبيتون بس إجهاد الخضوع للفولاذ مو معطى
الدكتور حالل المسألة والحل مفهوم على أساس إنو الإجهاد المسموح = الإجهاد المطبق والنتيجة D=600mm
بس أنا حليت المسألة 3 مرات على أساس إني أفرض إجهاد الخضوع fy وبطبق علاقة Nوطلع معي
عندما fy =240 نتج D= 550mm
عندما fy = 360 نتج D= 550mm
عندما fy = 400 نتج D= 550mm
الكل نفس الجواب بس مستحيييييل أي وحدة بختار للاقتصادية ولا fy ليس له علاقة بالاقتصادية؟؟؟؟؟حسب المتوفر بالسوق وغالبا لا اختلاف مع تحقيق شرط الكود
كمان يلي بعرفو عندما fy =240 بيكون القضيب أملس
fy = 400 بيكون القضيب محلزن ومقاومته عالية
fy = 360 بيكون القضيب محلزن ومقاومته متوسطة
وانا بتوقع fy =240 هو الاقتصادي لأني كمان بتوقع إنو سعر المتر المحلزن أكتر من المترهي بالطن مو بالمتر والافضل 460 الأملس
صح كلامي ؟؟وشو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف تقولي ما عندي كتب جامعة دمشق او مقررات
ارجو انك ترفعيها للمنتدي رجاء


----------



## HISHAM" (27 أغسطس 2009)

صديقي مصعب أعتقد أن الإرساء يختلف عن التراكب , شاهد الملف المرفق بالمشاركة وستفهم قصدي .


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكلة المصطلحات العربيه مشكله
نفس المعادله تقريبا في الكود البريطاني
موسلي
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد*

بارك الله فيكم إخواني هشام ومصعب
أخي هشام برنامج التحميل عندي تعبان لهيك بس حملت الملف رح أعطيك رأيي ومشكور
بس ممكن تعليق على كلام أخي مصعب
السؤال الأول: أنا فمهت إنو طول الإرساء هو الطول الزائد خارج العمود بعد صبه (صح؟؟) والاستفادة منه لتداخل القضبان بين طوابق
طيب لو كان هدا العمود المصبوب هو بأخر طابق بتخلو هدا الطول الزائد ولا شو بتعملو فيه؟؟
بصراحة أسفة على الأسئلة يلي بتتعلق بالحياة العملية بس عندي الأمور كلها غامضة فيها لهيك عم أسأل ولو مابعرف شي حتى إذا بدي انزل شوف مشاريع يكون عندي فكرة ولو بسيطة!!!
 السؤال التاني: راجعي موسلي 
 عفوا ما فهمت
بالنسبة للسؤال التالت: المعطيات: المقاومة المميزة للبيتون = 18 و N=1450 كيلو نيوتن وKe=1  والطول الفعال للعمود = 5m  وانا لما حليت المسألة بفرض إنو نسبة التسليح =1% وأن العمود قصير وفرضت إجهاد الخضوع وطبقت علاقة N وكانت الأرقام الناتجة معي
عندما fy =240 نتج D=543.83mm
عندما fy = 360 نتج D=526.36mm
عندما D=520.90mm نتج fy = 400 
وأنا مع التقريب قلت إنو الكل نفس الجواب وكمان في فكرة إنو بس بالتسليح بنختار الأقطار حسب السوق لأنها حسب معامل الحديد اما الأقطار البيتونية مو ضروري حسب السوق لأنو نحنا رح نعملها ممكن نكبرها وممكن نصغرها وإذا أقصدك D  فهو قطر العمود أسفة ما وضحت هالنقطة
والافضل 460 عفوا أخي كأنو صار معك خطأ مطبعي وأقصدك 360 ؟؟؟؟ بس لماذا هو الأفضل؟؟؟
والله ما عندي مقررات من جامعة دمشق عالكمبيوتر
أنا الكتب يلي عم أدرس منها هي عادية ومحاضرات عادية
بارك الله فيك تعبتك معي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

اقطار الحديد حسب السوووووووووووق
موسلي كتاب تصميم علي الكود البريطاني
افضل للتكلفه وراجعي المواصفات للحديد وافضل كذلك للعدد بدل اخت 5 ممكن اخت اقل من حيث العدد وبدل يكون جزء من السيخ في السنتر لا يكون كل الحديد علي الاطرااااااف


----------



## mahmoudh5 (27 أغسطس 2009)

hisham" قال:


> صديقي مصعب أعتقد أن الإرساء يختلف عن التراكب , شاهد الملف المرفق بالمشاركة وستفهم قصدي .


 

طول الارساء هو الطول الواجب فيه غرز الفولاذ بالبيتون
اما طول التراكب فهو طول المنطقة المشتركة بين قضيبي تسليح متتاليين
و لكن يتم استعمال المصطلحين لنفس الشئ احيانا بتجاهل الاخر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 أغسطس 2009)

HISHAM" قال:


> صديقي مصعب أعتقد أن الإرساء يختلف عن التراكب , شاهد الملف المرفق بالمشاركة وستفهم قصدي .





مصعب الممصعب قال:


> مشكلة المصطلحات العربيه مشكله
> نفس المعادله تقريبا في الكود البريطاني
> موسلي
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


مشكورين جدا وهذا يؤيد كلامى عندما اشرت الى ضرورة وجود مترجم
لذلك اقترح عدم ترجمة المطلحات الهندسية الى اللهجة العامية ويتم ذكر المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية ثم بين قوسين يوضع معناها فى لهجة المشارك
عندى اعتراض على عبارة اخينا مصعب _( _*بعد صب عمود لابد ان يكون هناك اسياخ اطول من نهاية الصب طول الاسياخ الظاهره هي الارساء وتسمي التراكب ووظيفتها المسافه التي تسمح بنقل القوي من سيخ لاخر نتيجه لعدم اتصال السيخ في المنطقه ) 
*القوة لا تنتقل من سيخ الى سيخ وانما هى قوة الترابط bond stress بين الأسياخ والقطاع الخرسانى ويكون القطاع الخرسانى والكانات بمثابة الوسيط لنقل هذه القوة 
وانما طول التراكب overlap هو لتوفير مسافة فى القطاع الخرسانى تكفى لمقاومة قوى الانفصال عند منطقة التراكب والتى غالبا ما تكون عمودية على محاورالاسياخ*
رجاء الاطلاع على الملف المرفق ليتضح المفهوم
*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

القوي تنقل في الاعمده ودا كلام اكيد بالدارجي السوداني من سيخه لاخري
بس لازم يكون في طول هو الطول اللازم لنقل القوي من السيخ الاعلي للاسفل طول تراكب كمصطلح عربي 
وبالمناسبه هناك مصطلحات عربيه مشتركه بين كل الدول العربيه موحده بيدفعوا عشانها اجتماعات ومؤتمرات وغيربه بس ما فينا فايده مفروض نعمل علي عمل معجم موحد بناء علي تلك المؤتمرات الهندسيه العربيه
بس القوه بتنتقل من سيخ لاخر دي بكل اللغات


----------



## Abo Fares (27 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.. 

اهلاً بالأخت زنوبيا.. الله يعطيكي العافية.. 

أشكر جميع الزملاء على المشاركة، جزاكم الله خيراً.......... فقط بضع كلمات إضافة على إجاباتهم :



زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال الأول: أول مسألة بكتاب العملي مسألة ما في من نوعها أبدا (هي مو تحقيق أو تصميم عمود متل العادة)وإن كان المطلوب حساب طول الإرساء المستقيم لقضيب مثبت بعنصر بيتوني ومرة تانية طالب هذا الطول مع استخدام عكفات نظامية
> ما معنى طول الإرساء؟؟؟؟


هناك فرق بين طول الإرساء (التثبيت)، وطول التراكب..

الإرساء (لتثبيت).. كما ذكر الأخ هشام تماماً، فهي الطول الكافي من قضيب التسليح في الخرسانة حتى يؤمن التماسك المطلوب بين الخرسانة والحديد... 

أما التراكب، فهو كما ذكر الأخ مصعب، وهو (مثلاً) طول القضيب المتروك لتراكب العمود العلوي مع الحالي..



زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال التاني من الحياة العملية بمناسبة الحديث عن تلاحم البيتون مع التسليح
> ببناء متعدد الطوابق: طبعا طول القضيب يلي رح ينوضع بالعمود مارح يكون بطول من أول العمود لأخره
> فكيف بيتم وصل القضبان بالعمود بين الطوابق وكمان مقطع الأعمدة بالطوابق العلوية بيكون أصغر من الأعمدة بأسفل البناء لأن العمود السفلي بيتحمل أكتر وبتنتقل له حمولات البلاطات والأعمدة العلوية


كما تم ذكره أعلاه، وكما تفضل الزملاء..... يتم ترك مسافة معينة من قضبان التسليح، حيث يتم تراكب التسليح بين العمودين.. 
في حالة العمود العلوي أصغر من السفلي.. إن كان التراجع صغيراً فيمكن ثني القضبان بزاوية لا تزيد عن حد معين ومن ثم إعادتها شاقولية، أو يمكن زرع تشاريك....

حقيقةً.. أميل لرأي الأخ زعيم الاسكندرية بخصوص التراكب.. أذكر أن هناك موضوعاً تم فيه نقاش واسع حول ذلك، سأحاول البحث عنه..



زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال التالت: عندي مسألة تصميم عمود بتسليح عادي والمعطيات N والمقاومة المميزة للبيتون بس إجهاد الخضوع للفولاذ مو معطى
> الدكتور حالل المسألة والحل مفهوم على أساس إنو الإجهاد المسموح = الإجهاد المطبق والنتيجة D=600mm
> بس أنا حليت المسألة 3 مرات على أساس إني أفرض إجهاد الخضوع  fy  وبطبق علاقة Nوطلع معي
> عندما fy =240  نتج D= 550mm
> ...


طبعاً النتيجة تختلف أختي زنوبيا، فإجهاد الخضوع fy يدخل في علاقة حساب العمود.. وهذا ما توضح من مشاركتك الأخيرة.. فكلما زادت الـ fy نقصت أبعاد العمود..

كما ذكر الأخ هشام ، القيمة 240 لا تستخدم للتسليح الطولي (المحلزن - ذو النتوءات) ، وإنما هو تسليح أملس يستخدم للتسليح العرضي (الأساور في الأعمدة والكمرات، تسليح بلاطة التغطية في بلاطة الهوردي......)

القيمة الأفضل للتسليح الطولي عندنا في العمل في سوريا هي 400-420 نيوتن/مم2



زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السؤال الرابع: كمان في جملة للمعيدة: إنو عند اختيار التسليح الطولي لعمود للاقتصادية نختار عدد أكبر من القضبان وقطر أقل
> بس أنا برأي العكس ممكن تقولولي أيهما الصح؟؟؟
> 
> السؤال الخامس: نسبة التسليح sµ الأصغرية والأعظمية
> ...


الأفضل دائماً هو عدد القضبان الأكثر والقطر الأصغر...... إذا مو مشان شي، مشان العامل يلي بدو يحمل القضيب التقيل، حرام ههههه

نسبة التسليح في الكود العربي السوري للأعمدة تتراوح بين 1% و 2.5% ... 

طبعاً ننتظر مشاركة الزملاء....... وبالتوفيق أختي 


​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 أغسطس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> مشكورين جدا وهذا يؤيد كلامى عندما اشرت الى ضرورة وجود مترجم
> لذلك اقترح عدم ترجمة المطلحات الهندسية الى اللهجة العامية ويتم ذكر المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية ثم بين قوسين يوضع معناها فى لهجة المشارك
> عندى اعتراض على عبارة اخينا مصعب _( _*بعد صب عمود لابد ان يكون هناك اسياخ اطول من نهاية الصب طول الاسياخ الظاهره هي الارساء وتسمي التراكب ووظيفتها المسافه التي تسمح بنقل القوي من سيخ لاخر نتيجه لعدم اتصال السيخ في المنطقه ) *
> القوة لا تنتقل من سيخ الى سيخ وانما هى قوة الترابط bond stress بين الأسياخ والقطاع الخرسانى ويكون القطاع الخرسانى والكانات بمثابة الوسيط لنقل هذه القوة
> ...





مصعب الممصعب قال:


> القوي تنقل في الاعمده ودا كلام اكيد بالدارجي السوداني من سيخه لاخري
> بس لازم يكون في طول هو الطول اللازم لنقل القوي من السيخ الاعلي للاسفل طول تراكب كمصطلح عربي
> وبالمناسبه هناك مصطلحات عربيه مشتركه بين كل الدول العربيه موحده بيدفعوا عشانها اجتماعات ومؤتمرات وغيربه بس ما فينا فايده مفروض نعمل علي عمل معجم موحد بناء علي تلك المؤتمرات الهندسيه العربيه
> بس القوه بتنتقل من سيخ لاخر دي بكل اللغات



هل يجب تلامس قضبان العمود في منطقة الوصل ‏(




1 2 3 4)

:56:
​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هل يجب تلامس قضبان العمود في منطقة الوصل ‏(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا يجب التلامس ولكن الميل بنسبة 1الي 6


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيكم أخواني جميعا أبو الحلول ومصعب وزعيم الإسكندرية وهشام ومحمود 
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير معي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 أغسطس 2009)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> القوي تنقل في الاعمده ودا كلام اكيد بالدارجي السوداني من سيخه لاخري
> بس لازم يكون في طول هو الطول اللازم لنقل القوي من السيخ الاعلي للاسفل طول تراكب كمصطلح عربي
> وبالمناسبه هناك مصطلحات عربيه مشتركه بين كل الدول العربيه موحده بيدفعوا عشانها اجتماعات ومؤتمرات وغيربه بس ما فينا فايده مفروض نعمل علي عمل معجم موحد بناء علي تلك المؤتمرات الهندسيه العربيه
> بس القوه بتنتقل من سيخ لاخر دي بكل اللغات


حلمك علينا شوية يا عم مصعب انت استاذنا :83:
القوى تنتقل من سيخ الى سيخ عبر القطاع الخرسانى والكانات اما الانتقال المباشر للقوى يحدث فى حالة الوصلات الميكانيكية cap link ويتم استخدام الوصلات الميكانيكية فى الأقطار الكبيرة منعا من ازدحام القطاع الخرسانى
هل كلامى مظبوط ولا لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ :81:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> في حالة العمود العلوي أصغر من السفلي.. إن كان التراجع صغيراً فيمكن ثني القضبان بزاوية لا تزيد عن حد معين ومن ثم إعادتها شاقولية، أو يمكن زرع تشاريك....
> 
> الأفضل دائماً هو عدد القضبان الأكثر والقطر الأصغر...... إذا مو مشان شي، مشان العامل يلي بدو يحمل القضيب التقيل، حرام ههههه
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عمنا ابو الحلول
ثنى القضبان لا يستخدم فقط عند تراجع القطاع الخرسانى للعمود ولكن يستخدم ايضا فى حالة ازدحام القطاع الخرسانى تجنبا لتعشيش الخرسانة وكذلك عندما يكون تسليح العمود اكثر من طبقتين للداخل واقطار التسليح كبيرة - وقد صادفتنى هذه الحالة فى تنفيذ دعامات كوبرى بجوار الحرم وكان التسليح ثلاث طبقات للداخل قطر 32 مم ومساحة مقطع الدعامة 24 م2
القضبان ذات الأقطار الصغيرة اغلى سعرا من الأقطار الكبيرة لأنها مسحوبة على البارد كما ان الاستعاضة بالعدد يزيد من اجور المصنعيات بسبب كثرة التربيط والتقطيع وكذلك فان العامل يستطيع ان يتحكم بسهولة فى مناولة الحديد حتى قطر 20 مم وفى الغالب يتم استخدام روافع لمناولة الحديد
ولك خالص الاحترام والتقدير لمعلوماتك العلمية الفائقة​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن تفسير*

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
أول شي بحييكم على الحوار البنّاء
بس و الله ما فهمت و لا كلمة من يلي عم تحكوه عن الأسياخ
أنا صار بدي مترجم:11:


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2009)

​


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عمنا ابو الحلول
> ثنى القضبان لا يستخدم فقط عند تراجع القطاع الخرسانى للعمود ولكن يستخدم ايضا فى حالة ازدحام القطاع الخرسانى تجنبا لتعشيش الخرسانة وكذلك عندما يكون تسليح العمود اكثر من طبقتين للداخل واقطار التسليح كبيرة - وقد صادفتنى هذه الحالة فى تنفيذ دعامات كوبرى بجوار الحرم وكان التسليح ثلاث طبقات للداخل قطر 32 مم ومساحة مقطع الدعامة 24 م2
> القضبان ذات الأقطار الصغيرة اغلى سعرا من الأقطار الكبيرة لأنها مسحوبة على البارد كما ان الاستعاضة بالعدد يزيد من اجور المصنعيات بسبب كثرة التربيط والتقطيع وكذلك فان العامل يستطيع ان يتحكم بسهولة فى مناولة الحديد حتى قطر 20 مم وفى الغالب يتم استخدام روافع لمناولة الحديد
> ولك خالص الاحترام والتقدير لمعلوماتك العلمية الفائقة
> ​



جزاك الله خيراً زعيمنا........ معلومات مهمة طبعاً 



زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
> أول شي بحييكم على الحوار البنّاء
> بس و الله ما فهمت و لا كلمة من يلي عم تحكوه عن الأسياخ
> أنا صار بدي مترجم:11:


وعليكم السلام أختي.. 
يمكنك متابعة الموضوع التالي الذي تم النقاش به مسبقاً حول ما تفضل به الزملاء هنا :

هل يجب تلامس قضبان العمود في منطقة الوصل ‏(



1 2 3 4)

النقاش حول ضرورة تلامس قضبان العمود الجديد العلوي مع القضبان الخارجة من العمود السفلي، من عدمه..... أي هل الضرورة هي تلامس القضبان؟؟ أم أن وجود المقطع البيتوني المسلح العلوي المتصل مع المقطع السفلي (من خلال الصب بوجود القضبان) هو أمر كافي؟؟.......... 
​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
رح شوف الموضوع المرفق مع إني ألقيت عليه مبارح نظرة وحسيت للوهلة الأولى إني ما فهمت شي
بس هلأ رح دقق بكل معلومة فيه
شكرا جزيلا وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى إخواني جميعا


----------



## mahmoudh5 (28 أغسطس 2009)

ملف يبين طريقة وصل التسليح بين عمودين مختلفين المقطع


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بدي نصيحة*


السلام عليكم أساتذتي الأفاضل
لما طرحت سؤالي عن كيفية وصل القضبان بين الطوابق كنت مفكرة حيكون الجواب عادي وما كنت متصورة إنو هدا السؤال هو موضع نقاش وهدا الشي الجميل يلي بيعجبني بالحياة العملية وبحب كتير إني اطلع عليه
أخي أبو الحلول أول شي مشكور كتير عالموضوع المفيد والمهم 
أنا قرأت الموضوع وهالمرة بتركيز والحمد لله توضحت الصورة بس ناقصني شوف هدا الكلام عمليا بأحد المشاريع إن شاء الله بس معنى كانات ؟؟؟ أساور
هلأ انا من معرفتي المتواضعة بالبيتون عرفت: قضبان التعليق, قضبان التقلص وهن من التسليح الثانوي للعمود
 بس قضبان التشريك كيف بنحسبون؟؟؟
ما شاء الله عليكم أخواني أنا كتير أعجبت بالنقاش الهادف بينكم وحابة يكون عندي معلومات متلكم 
يا ترى كيف؟؟؟
ممكن تساعدوني بهي الفكرة ولا بكير ولازم اهتم بدراستي حاليا؟؟


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود
مشكور جدا


----------



## حمود العماني (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم ورمضان كريم عليكم

ندعوا الباري عزوجل ان يوفق ادارة وكادر ملتقى المهندسي العرب ويحفظهم

ندعو الباري لن يوفق ممن يشاركون في هذا المنتدى لانهم يتحفوننا بكل ماهو جديد


*ندعو الباري أن يوفق ممن يشاركون في هذا المنتدى لانهم يتحفوننا بكل ماهو جديد*

وشكرا​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم أساتذتي الأفاضل
> لما طرحت سؤالي عن كيفية وصل القضبان بين الطوابق كنت مفكرة حيكون الجواب عادي وما كنت متصورة إنو هدا السؤال هو موضع نقاش وهدا الشي الجميل يلي بيعجبني بالحياة العملية وبحب كتير إني اطلع عليه
> أخي أبو الحلول أول شي مشكور كتير عالموضوع المفيد والمهم
> أنا قرأت الموضوع وهالمرة بتركيز والحمد لله توضحت الصورة بس ناقصني شوف هدا الكلام عمليا بأحد المشاريع إن شاء الله بس معنى كانات ؟؟؟ أساور
> ...



أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته... 

الشكر للزملاء المتناقشين في الموضوع  ، بارك الله بكم جميـــعاً.. 

بخصوص الكانات... نعم تماماً ، الكانات = الأساور

أما بخصوص المعلومات... أنت تسيرين بهذه الدراسة وبأسئلتك وفق الطريق السليم بإذن الله  

لكم جميــــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (28 أغسطس 2009)

الكانات = الاساور = الاتاري بالورشات السورية ؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> الكانات = الاساور = الاتاري بالورشات السورية ؟؟؟



إي نعم..... بالورشات وبالكود وبكل شي 

تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل
بارك الله فيكم أخي أبو الحلول وأخي محمود
شكرا جزيلا للمتابعة الدائمة لموضوعي
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*بدي رأيكم*

السلام عليكم إخواني
اليوم حابة أخد رأيكم بموضوع المادة المفتوحة
عندي مادة البيتون مادة مفتوحة ولحد هلأ ما عندي صورة واضحة عن المادة المفتوحة لأنها أول مرة رح قدمها
والكل يلي سألتهم قالولي: بندخل كل شي معنا عالامتحان
بس للأسف النتائج ما عم تكون منيحة
فحابة تفيدوني من خبرتكم لما كنتو طلاب ممكن؟؟
ومشكورين سلفا


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني
> اليوم حابة أخد رأيكم بموضوع المادة المفتوحة
> عندي مادة البيتون مادة مفتوحة ولحد هلأ ما عندي صورة واضحة عن المادة المفتوحة لأنها أول مرة رح قدمها
> والكل يلي سألتهم قالولي: بندخل كل شي معنا عالامتحان
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. أهلاً بالمهندسة زنوبيا 

بالنسبة لمادة البيتون في الامتحان، إن كان النظام في جامعة البعث كالنظام في جامعة دمشق، فأعتقد أن المسموح إدخاله هو الكود العربي السوري فقط، وليس كل شيء.. أي الكتب والنوتات و و و لا أعتقد أنها مسموحة... فسبب إدخال الكود هو حاجتنا للمعلومات التي فيه والتي من غير المطلوب منا حفظها جميعاً عن ظهر قلب.. فالمطلوب من المادة هو فهمها الصحيح، ومعرفة استخدام المعلومات في الكود بالشكل الأمثل... 

على كل حال، نعم الكود مسموح إدخاله، والنتائج هي كغيرها من المواد العادية التي لا ندخل فيها أي مرجع شيء... والسبب هو أن المهم في هذه المادة هو فهمها الصحيح وليس حفظها.. أي أن المسائل في الامتحان تتطلب المعالجة الصحيحة من قبل الطالب، وهذه المعالجة غير موجودة في الكود :70: ....... عدا عن أنه يجب الانتباه إلى مسألة الوقت... وقت الامتحان في جامعة دمشق هو ساعتين، ولكنها للأسف غير كافية في مادة كمادة البيتون :82:

بالتوفيق.....​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 أغسطس 2009)

قبل ما ادخل هندسه كان جارنا يقولي نحن ندخل بالكتاب معنا علي الامتحان فكنت اعتقد كم هم اغبياء لو انا كنت مكانهم كنت ما ارضي مثل هذا الاستهزاء من الدكاتره
لكن عندما دخلت الامتحان كان المراقب يمانع ادخال الكود لعدم ذكر ذلك في ورقة الاسئله (نسيا)فكنت اول المحتجين يعني ندخل نتونس نخش نعمل شنو؟
وبعد الاتصال علي الدكتور سمح لنا بالطبع
ولكن كم هو اتلفرق كبير بين كتاب وكتاب
الامتحان ساهل جدا والكود للمعادلات واحيانا اذا كانت القراءه باللغه الانجليزيه سريعه تستطيع تذكر بعض الاشياء التي تساعد علي التفكير
اما الامتحانات النمطيه المباشره فهي كذلك لها نسبة النجاح تقريبا
او
اقل قليلاً
عموما موفقه والمساله ما امتحان بل تحصيل (ما تحصيل حاصل )تحصيل علم
والله اعلم


----------



## momena k (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم:
بالنسبة للبيتون لا يسمح إلا بإدخال الكود فقط و نفس الموضوع للمعدنية حيث يسمح بإدخال الكود البريطاني أيضا و إذكر أنه في السنة الرابعة كان امتحان المعدنية العملي مفتوح و سمحت لنا المعيدة بإدخال ما نريد للفحص (بس ما ظبطت معنا)لم يعرف غالبية الطلاب الحل لصعوبة الإسئلة(ما حلهم غير كل طويل عمر)


----------



## أبو نادر (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية لجميع الأخوة المساهمين بالموضوع وكل الشكر للأخت الفاضلة زنوبيا التي أثارت النقاش
رغم تأخري بالرد إلا أني كنت أتابع الموضوع والأساتذة ما قصروا بالردود

في البداية أقترح توسيع الموضوع وجعله ساحة نقاش بين الطلاب والمهندسين 
يفهم الطالب أكثر ويراجع المهندس معلوماته وذلك يلزم تغيير العنوان بما يتناسب مع المحتوى
وليكن مثلا "حوار الطالب والمهندس"
أود التنويه على عدة نقاط:

أولا ولكي لايحدث لبس عندك فإن كلام الأستاذ أبو ميار عن العاملKe يختلف عن كلام الأخ أبو الحلول
فالأخ أبو ميار يقصد العاملK الذي نضربه بطول العمود لنحصل على الطول الفعال بالتحنيب
(ربما ترين هذا الكلام مفصلا في المعدنية عند الدكتور العزيز ماهر السراج) 
أما العامل Ke فهو عامل أمان يأخذ بعين الاعتبار العزم الناتج من عدم انتظام القوى القادمة للعمود من جهاته الأربع في حال الوسطي ومن ثلاث حال الطرفي ومن جهتين حالة العمود الركني مما ينشأ عنه اختلاف بقيمة المعاملKe
أما عامل التحنيب Kb فهو يختلف عن العاملK الذي تحدث عنه أبو ميار فله مقاربات خاصة في الكود السوري تختلف بعض الشيء وقد أسهب الأخ أبو الحلول في شرحة ونقل كلام الكود
ثانيا بالنسبة لنسبة التسليح الأعظمية للأعمدة الواردة في كتاب العملي (وأظنه كتاب الدكتور عصام ملحم) فهي توافق الاصدارت القديمة من الكود
أما الاصدار الحديث فتم تخفيض النسبة وكما قال أخي أبو الحلول إلى 2.5 بالمئة بعد ادخال اشتراطات الزلازل ذلك أن هذا التخفيض يجعل المنشأت أكثر مطاوعة وهذا ما يتطلبه التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل (بكّير شوي عليك عالزلازل ومشاكلها)

وعلى فكرة أختنا الفاضلة إن فهمك في هذه المرحلة المبكرة لـ60% من كلام الأخوة هو نتيجة مرضية جدا

أمر أخر يتعلق بمقرر الانشاءات:
هذا المقرر من أهم وأروع مواد الهندسة المدنية على الأطلاق وهو برأيي أهم من مقرر البيتون 
فمقرر البيتون عبارة عن مجموعة من القوانين والاشتراطات التي ومع الوقت والتمرس والبرامج.... يمكن اتقانها 
ولكن الأهم هي الانشاءات (التحليل الانشائي) فالفهم الصحيح لهذا المقرر هو الذي يميز المهندس الفهمان عن .....
فهذا المقرر يعلمنا الفهم الصحيح لتصرف العناصر الانشائية تحت تأثير الحمولات والقوى المختلفة
وما مقررالبيتون إلا تطبيق للإنشاءات(التي ندرسها بغض النظر عن المادة الانشائية المكونة للعناصر-أعمدة وجوائز-) على مادة البيتون المسلح (كمادة إنشاء)

وبما أنك من جامعة البعث فأوصيك بمحاضرات الانشاءات عند الدكتور الفاضل غسان نادر فهو من أفضل دكاترة الكلية لابل هو أفضلهم وأروعهم
وهو ذو خلق عال وعلم جم فالزمي محاضراته وإياك أن تضيعي أي منها حيث أن الطلاب يميلون الى ترك النظري وحضور العملي وهذا خطأ فادح 
وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لمحاضرات البيتون عند الدكتور سليمان العمودي فهو أبو البيتون في جامعة البعث 
كما أوصيك بحضور العملي عند المهندس أيمن مراد فهو أستاذ نشيط ومجتهد ويعطي جهده بإخلاص وتفان 
ولاأنسى ذكر المهندس رغيد عبد الصمد صديق الأستاذ أيمن وصنوه في العطاء

بالنسبة للمادة المفتوحة يسمح لك بادخال ما شئت من مراجع لذلك أنصحك وعندما تعكفين على دراسة المقرر قبل الإمتحان بأن تعدي بضع ورقات تختصرين بها المقرر تكون عونك ومنهاجك للحل في الامتحان ترتبين فيها أهم القوانين والتسلسل المنطقي للحل ولا بأس أن تضعي أرقام صفحات المسائل 
من الكتاب التي تتوافق مع كل مرحلة من مراحل وخطوات الحل في تلك الوريقات ثم تختصري كل ماسبق في ورقة واحدة تكون فهرس لتلك الوريقات سالفة الذكر 
هذا الفهرس تضعين فيه كل أنواع المسائل على شكل المعطيات والمطلوب ورقم الصفحة في ملخصك
هذه الخطة وضعها مرة الأستاذ أيمن مراد وأخذتها من بعض الأصدقاء فوجدت فيها النفع العظيم

وأنصحك بمرجع يبقى معك صديقا طول حياتك الهندسية إنه كتاب "دليل الخرسانة المسلحة" للمهندس المتميز رصين عصمت مدير قسم الدورات التدريبية في نقابة المهندسين 

فرع دمشق والأستاذ أبو الحلول يعرف هذا الاسم جيدا وأظن أن هناك معرفة وصداقة متبادلة بينهما
هذا الكتاب يشرح الكود وتفصيلاته بشكل رائع وعن طريق طرح سؤال جواب ومدعم بالأمثلة التوضيحية والرسوم التفصيلية يصلح للطالب والمهندس سواء عمل بالتصميم أو التنفيذ
يمكنك الحصول على الكتاب من المعارض التي تجرى في الكلية أو من المكتبة العمومية خلف مقهى الروضة في جورة الشياح -حمص- سعره حوالي 600 ليرة

واعلمي أنه وبدءً من السنة الثالثة أهم ما تفعلينه هو دراسة الكود وفهم استراطاته 
وقد كان يقول أئمة أهل السنة: (علامة السني الأثري إدامة النظر في صحيح البخاري)وأنا أقول رغم فارق القياس: (علامة طالب الهندسة الناجح إدامة النظر في الكود وملاحقه)
في الختام أرجو لك مزيد التقدم والنجاح وموفقة إن شاء الله


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 أغسطس 2009)

شنو يعني ننزل علي الشام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أساتذتي الأفاضل
والله الكلام لا يعبر عن شكري وامتناني لحضراتكم على متابعة أسئلتي والإجابة عليها بكل رحابة صدر وعلى رفع معنوياتي بكلامكم اللطيف
مشكورين جدا والله يجبر بخاطركم متل ما جبرتو بخاطري
شكرا للكل


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشاركة مهمة من الأخ أبو نادر، فهو خريج جامعة البعث...... الله يعطيك ألف عافية 



مصعب الممصعب قال:


> شنو يعني ننزل علي الشام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أهلاً بالأخ مصعب الممصعب..... امسك إيد الأخ خالد الأزهري وتعا عالشام، وأحلى أكلة كبة عالفطور بكرة :2:

لكم جميـــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (29 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني
> اليوم حابة أخد رأيكم بموضوع المادة المفتوحة
> عندي مادة البيتون مادة مفتوحة ولحد هلأ ما عندي صورة واضحة عن المادة المفتوحة لأنها أول مرة رح قدمها
> والكل يلي سألتهم قالولي: بندخل كل شي معنا عالامتحان
> ...


 

اذا كان النظام مثل جامعة حلب يعني ادخال كل شئ مسموح فهذا يعني صعب لذلك لازم تدخلي اقل و اشمل كمية ممكنة واهم شئ بالامتحان لمادة مفتوحة ان تكون المواضيع مرتبة ترتيبك حصرا
بس نظام مادة مفتوحة هو سباق مع الزمن ايضا و يحتاج دقة اجابة لان التصحيح رح يكون على الجواب حصرا
وانشالله سهلة كتيير


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (29 أغسطس 2009)

أخي مصعب مية أهلا وسهلا فيك إيمتى ما بتحب


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*بدي مترجم عندو سيارة*


السلام عليكم إخواني يمكن استغربتو من العنوان بس عنجد هدا يلي بدي ياه وكمان والله احترت وين بدي أوضع أسئلتي بمادة هندسة المواصلات بمنتدى هندسة الطرق أو هندسة الميكانيك بس إقلت هون أهلي وناسي
أسئلتي هن جمل من كتاب هندسة المواصلات 1 وبحاجة لتفسير إذا ممكن:11:
السؤال الأول: " النقل بواسطة السيارات لمسافة تصل 200 -400 كم/سا هو أكثر اقتصادية وفاعلية من النقل بواسطة السكك الحديدية" والسؤال على أي أساس وضع هذا الرقم؟؟؟
السؤال التاني:"عند حساب سماكة الغطاء للطريق ليس المهم عدد السيارات وإنما حمولاتها لذلك نحول غزارة المرور الفعلية إلى حمولات محورية فعلية ثم إلى حمولات فردية مكافئة ل 80 كيلو نيوتن
لماذا 80 كيلو نيوتن وعلى أي أساس تم وضعه؟؟
السؤال التالت: ما هي نقاط التعليق في السيارة؟؟
السؤال الرابع:"تنشأ عطالة ناجمة عن حركة الأجزاء الدوارة(العجلات, جهاز تعشيق المسننات, أجهزة نقل الحركة)
ما هي: جهاز تعشيق المسننات, أجهزة نقل الحركة ؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الخامس: "عند الفرملة يقوم السائق يضغط على دعسة الفرامل مما يؤدي عن طريق أجهزة نقل الفرامل لخلق قوة احتكاك بين نعل الفرامل(الكولييه) وطنبور الدولاب"
ما معنى هذه المصطلحات وأين توجد بالسيارة؟؟
السؤال السادس: أين من الدواليب هي القائدة للسيارة؟؟؟
ومشكورين كتير وهي عم أقطف لكم من كل بستان زهرة يعني من كل مادة أسئلة
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني يمكن استغربتو من العنوان بس عنجد هدا يلي بدي ياه وكمان والله احترت وين بدي أوضع أسئلتي بمادة هندسة المواصلات بمنتدى هندسة الطرق أو هندسة الميكانيك بس إقلت هون أهلي وناسي
> أسئلتي هن جمل من كتاب هندسة المواصلات 1 وبحاجة لتفسير إذا ممكن:11:
> السؤال الأول: " النقل بواسطة السيارات لمسافة تصل 200 -400 كم/سا هو أكثر اقتصادية وفاعلية من النقل بواسطة السكك الحديدية" والسؤال على أي أساس وضع هذا الرقم؟؟؟المسافه بالمتر وهذه سرعه
> تحسب التكلفه طن متر او كجم متر نقل كيلو لمسافة متر سعر التكلفه
> ...


المصطلحات جميعها سوريه بامتياز بس تاني مره لما تركبي سياره طاعي في السواق ايش بسوي او كيف بيسوق


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور كتير أخي مصعب
خلص تاني مرة رح انتبه منيح بس يمكن اسألتي طلعت معي لأني لسى ما معي شهادة سواقة!!


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> مشكور كتير أخي مصعب
> خلص تاني مرة رح انتبه منيح بس يمكن اسألتي طلعت معي لأني لسى ما معي شهادة سواقة!!


رخصه ما شهاده
انتي من حمص؟؟؟؟


----------



## EngKey (30 أغسطس 2009)

رح ادخل أنا على خط المناقشات اليوم بعد إذن السادة الأساتذة، رغم أن هذه الأسئلة مكانها قسم هندسة الطرق والمواصلات وليس هنا.



> السؤال الأول: " النقل بواسطة السيارات لمسافة تصل 200 -400 كم/سا هو أكثر اقتصادية وفاعلية من النقل بواسطة السكك الحديدية" والسؤال على أي أساس وضع هذا الرقم؟؟؟


العامل الحاسم في مشاريع الطرق والمواصلات بشكل عام هو الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع وذلك بسبب كلفتها العالية ومن خلال الدراسات تبين أنه لغاية 400 كم فإن استخدام السيارات أكثر فعالية وجدوى من استخدام القطارات وطبعاً هذا الكلام ليس قاعدة فله استثناء حسب طبيعة المشروع


> السؤال التاني:"عند حساب سماكة الغطاء للطريق ليس المهم عدد السيارات وإنما حمولاتها لذلك نحول غزارة المرور الفعلية إلى حمولات محورية فعلية ثم إلى حمولات فردية مكافئة ل 80 كيلو نيوتن
> لماذا 80 كيلو نيوتن وعلى أي أساس تم وضعه؟؟


أختي زنوبيا في الهندسة الانشائية نستخدم واحدة الحمولات وهي كيلونيوتن مثلاً أما في مشاريع النقل والمواصلات فالواحدة المستخدمة هي السيارة السياحية، فبعد القيام بالاحصاء المروري نحدد الغزارة المرورية نوعاً ( شاحنة - باص - سيارة - دراجة ..) وكماً حيث نعتبر على سبيل المثال كل باص كبير يكافئ في حمولته سيارتين سياحتين وكل دراجة تكافئ نصف سيارة وبالتالي نكون قد حولنا كل المعطيات الى سيارة سياحية التي بالتالي لها محورين وهذا ما يسمى حمولات محورية فعلية وكل محور حمولته 8 طن = 80 كيلو نيوتن وذلك حسب الكود الروسي المستخدم في سوريا وهذا الرقم قابل للتغير حسب الكود المستعمل في كل مشروع


> السؤال التالت: ما هي نقاط التعليق في السيارة؟؟
> السؤال الرابع:"تنشأ عطالة ناجمة عن حركة الأجزاء الدوارة(العجلات, جهاز تعشيق المسننات, أجهزة نقل الحركة)
> ما هي: جهاز تعشيق المسننات, أجهزة نقل الحركة ؟؟؟؟؟
> السؤال الخامس: "عند الفرملة يقوم السائق يضغط على دعسة الفرامل مما يؤدي عن طريق أجهزة نقل الفرامل لخلق قوة احتكاك بين نعل الفرامل(الكولييه) وطنبور الدولاب"
> ما معنى هذه المصطلحات وأين توجد بالسيارة؟؟


ليس عندي خبرة كبيرة بالسيارات ولكن المقصد أن الاجزاء الميكانيكية الدوارة في السيارة تؤثر على الطريق بقوة رد فعل يجب أخذها بالحسبان عند تصميم الطرق وخصوصاً في المنعطفات


> السؤال السادس: أين من الدواليب هي القائدة للسيارة؟؟؟


بشكل عام هناك مصطلح قد تكوني على معرفة فيه وهو الشد الأمامي أو الشد الخلفي أو الشد الرباعي
فنقول أن السيارة شد امامي إذا كانا الدولابان الأماميان هما الذين على صلة مباشرة بالمحرك والخلفيان تابعين وهذا ما يسمى بالدواليب القائدة
والله أعلم
وإن كان لي عتب عليكي لم تجاوبيني عن سؤالي حول جامعتك ؟


----------



## mahmoudh5 (30 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا اخي الكريم EngKey 
نحن في سورية نستخدم نظام ال AASHTO في تصميم طبقات الرصف " تصميم الطرق " و بالمثل لتصميم الجسور
و ليس الكود الروسي


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي EngKey مشكور كتير عالمعلومات الحلوة
بصراحة أنا حفظت هذه الجمل بس أسئلتي كانت بدافع الفضول وحب المعرفة
أسفة إذا ما جاوبتك على سؤالك بس هي انفضح أمري والكل صار بيعرف إني طالبة هندسة مدنية من جامعة البعث


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود
شكرا للمرور
هلأ aashto بالطرق بتتعلق بaashto للتربة؟؟


----------



## mahmoudh5 (30 أغسطس 2009)

aashto بالطرق لا تتعلق ب aashto للتربة
و لكن كلاهما يتبع لنفس الجامعة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أغسطس 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> aashto بالطرق لا تتعلق ب aashto للتربة
> و لكن كلاهما يتبع لنفس الجامعة


جامعة مين 
اشتو اختصار لشنو؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmoudh5 (30 أغسطس 2009)

American Association of State Highway and Transportation Officials
يمكن كان تعبيري غلط بس اللي قصدته انن تابعين لنفس المؤسسة بس للطرق الها كود و للتربة الها كود تاني
هاد اللي خبرونا فيه بالكلية 
والله اعلم


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع.....................................................


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي محمود للتوضيح ومعنى aashto: الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي الطرق والنقل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> أسفة إذا ما جاوبتك على سؤالك بس هي انفضح أمري والكل صار بيعرف إني طالبة هندسة مدنية من جامعة البعث


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :67::67:


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا أخي الزعيم ما فهمت أقصدك
بس شرفني مرورك المهضوم


----------



## EngKey (31 أغسطس 2009)

> عفوا اخي الكريم engkey
> نحن في سورية نستخدم نظام ال aashto في تصميم طبقات الرصف " تصميم الطرق " و بالمثل لتصميم الجسور
> و ليس الكود الروسي


أوافقك الرأي أننا الآن في سوريا نستخدم الاشتو وخصوصا بعد اعتماد الشروط والمواصفات الفنية العامة لأعمال الطرق والجسور وكانت تجارب واختبارات الجمعيةالأمريكية لمهندسي الطرق والنقل على رأس الهيئات المعتمدة في الدليل... وهذا الكلام حديث نسبياً
لكن اجابتي على الأخت زنوبيا كانت تنحصر بما قرأته في مقرر المواصلات 1 حيث أن الدكتور مؤلف المقرر اعتمد على الكود الروسي كما هي حال معظم دكاترنا في قسم النقل والمواصلات من خريجي الاتحاد السوفيتي.. لذا وجب التوضيح


> بارك الله فيك أخي engkey مشكور كتير عالمعلومات الحلوة
> بصراحة أنا حفظت هذه الجمل بس أسئلتي كانت بدافع الفضول وحب المعرفة
> أسفة إذا ما جاوبتك على سؤالك بس هي انفضح أمري والكل صار بيعرف إني طالبة هندسة مدنية من جامعة البعث


أهلاً أختي
كان سؤالي عن جامعتك طمعاً مني بمساعدتك لاني استغربت بعض أسئلتك وبعض أسماء المقررات التي تختلف عما هي في جامعة دمشق


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (31 أغسطس 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> عفوا أخي الزعيم ما فهمت أقصدك
> بس شرفني مرورك المهضوم


والله العظيم ما قصدت شيئا فيه اساءة :70::70:ولكن من كثرة تعاملى مع الشوام لهم تعبيرات وجمل مركبة غاية فى الروعة والاناقة وخفة الظل وانا بطبعى احب الفكاهة واسالى عمنا ابو الحلول وضحكت كثيرا على هذا التعبير ( انفضح امرى والكل عرف انى طالبة ....... )
هذا كل ما فى الأمر - لكن انا ما فهمتش قصدك من كلمة ( مرورك المهضوم ؟؟؟؟؟ ) :81: :81:
تحياتى لك على موضوعك الذى جذب انتباه الملتقى كله :77:​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أساتذتي الأفاضل
شكرا كتير أخي EngKey للتوضيح وكمان في شغلة أنا ما ذكرتها إنو نحنا كتاب هندسة المواصلات 1 هو من جامعة دمشق لأن دكتور مادتنا ما عندو كتاب
وأخي الزعيم ولو إنت إستاذي وأنا فهمت إنو قصدك تخفف دم لهيك قلتلك مهضوم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*كمان هندسة مواصلات*

*السلام عليكم أساتذتي الكرام*
*كمان اليوم أسئلتي بهندسة المواصلات بتمنى إني لاقي أجوبة من حضراتكم تشفي فضولي*
*السؤال الأول: مر معي علاقة **Ne =Me.**ω**/75** وهي بتعطي استطاعة محرك السيارة **Ne* 
*Me** العزم الذي يولده محرك السيارة *
*ω** السرعة الزاوية ولها علاقة 2**.ne.**π**/60**= **ω*
*و* *ne** هو عدد دورات الكرنك أو الجذع المعقوف ( ما معنى ذلك؟؟؟)*
*السؤال التاني: "مصابيح السيارات الحديثة تركز أشعة النور على شكل مجسم قطع ناقص وخطوط تساوي الإضاءة الأصغرية المسموح بها يجب ألا تقل عن **2 lux ** و* *lux** وحدة إضاءة = لومين/م2"*
*ماهذه الواحدة أول مرة بسمع فيها وأين تستخدم؟؟؟؟*
*السؤال التالت: "عند إنشاء طريق في مناطق زراعية أو في البساتين يجب عدم السماح بإنشاء المأخذ الجانبية أو تشوين الحفريات"*
*معنى المأخذ الجانبية مر معي بس تشوين الحفريات ماذا يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ومشكورين جدا*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (31 أغسطس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> والله العظيم ما قصدت شيئا فيه اساءة :70::70:ولكن من كثرة تعاملى مع الشوام لهم تعبيرات وجمل مركبة غاية فى الروعة والاناقة وخفة الظل وانا بطبعى احب الفكاهة واسالى عمنا ابو الحلول وضحكت كثيرا على هذا التعبير ( انفضح امرى والكل عرف انى طالبة ....... )
> 
> هذا كل ما فى الأمر - لكن انا ما فهمتش قصدك من كلمة ( مرورك المهضوم ؟؟؟؟؟ ) :81: :81:
> تحياتى لك على موضوعك الذى جذب انتباه الملتقى كله :77:​


مهضوم
معناه كانت صايمه والجوع مؤثر
حتي علي التعليق


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (31 أغسطس 2009)

وينكم يا جماعة الخير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (31 أغسطس 2009)

لومين وحده قياس الاضاءه او شدة الاستضاءه او شئ له علاقه بالضو لان هناك فرق بين الاضاءه وشدة الاستضاءه المهم ضوء
تشوين حسب علمي منطقة توريد المواد الترابيه 
حسابات العزوم االاشياء الباقيه دي ما اعتقد انها مهمه لهذه الدرجه بالنسبه للمهندس المدني لكن الكرنك هو عمود داخل الماكينه مربوط به بستم يتم تحريك السياره بواسطة الاحتراق في شكل دوره رباعيه وثنائيه
المهم المفهوم العام لا هذه التفاصيل لانها ميكانيكا ما مدنيه
والله اعلم


----------



## momena k (31 أغسطس 2009)

مهضوم=خفيف الظل ,ظريف و يكافئها في الشامي أيضا مصطلح (لذيذ)


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (31 أغسطس 2009)

momena k قال:


> مهضوم=خفيف الظل ,ظريف و يكافئها في الشامي أيضا مصطلح (لذيذ)


هناك قاموس اللعهجه العاميه السودانيه لعون الشريف قاسم واحد من علماء السودان المغمورين جدا جدا ومن اكثرهم علما لايقل عن عبدالله الطيب وافضل من الحبر نورالدايم 
هل هناك كتاب لهجات شاميه او سوريه مماثل
اتمني عشان ما تحصل مشاكل سوء تفاهم من جراء اللغه او اللهجه
دمتم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتيييير أخي مصعب
وكمان شكرا كتير عزيزتي مؤمنة للترجمة
خلص رح حاول إحكي بالفصحى


----------



## mahmoudh5 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
نحن بمادة هندسة الطرق و كانت مادة واحدة بس درسنا بس تصميم المقاطع الشاقولية و الافقية للطرق و تصميم طبقات الرصف و قدرة تحملها التي تعتمد على الحركة المرورية عليها " اعداد و اوزان "
يعني بالنسبة للسؤالين الاول و التاني بعتقد للميكانيك
اما السؤال التالت فمعناه على ما اعتقد ان الطريق يمر في مناطق حفر او ردم فهذا يستدعي امالة جوانب الحفرية او الردمية على جانبي الطريق لحدود الامان بحيث لاتنهار على الطرق وهي تكون طرق رئيسية
اما الطرق الزراعية فلااعتقد انها بحاجة لانشاء جوانب للطريق لان فترة الغزارة المرورية قصيرة نسبيا
و الله اعلم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال صغير*

شكرا كتييييييير أخي محمود
وأنا أسفة عالأسئلة بس والله الفضول بيقتلني إذا ما بعرف جوابها لهيك سألتها
حابة اليوم اسأل سؤالين كمان بهندسة المواصلات بس هن اختصاص الهندسة المدنية
*السؤال الأول: نحنا بالعملي رح نعمل مشروع طريق (مقطع طولي ومقطع عرضي وحساب كميات الحفر والردم...)*
*ممكن تعطوني لمحة موجزة عن خطوات إنشاء طريق؟؟؟*
*كمان خطرلي سؤال بس ما طلع معي جواب وهو: ممكن يكون الطريق كله حفر أو كله ردم؟؟!!!*
*مع إني بعرف إنو بالطريق لازم يكون حجم الحفريات يساوي حجم الردميات ممكن تجاوبوني*
*ومشكورين إخواني الكرام*


----------



## م.الجعلي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

في لخبطه لغويه قويه(بيتون ..خرسانه) وحلها التحدث باللغه الفصحي ومشكله هندسيه في التفريق بين التصميم الخرساني وتكنلوجياالخرسانه


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*توضيح*



> *في لخبطه لغويه قويه(بيتون ..خرسانه) وحلها التحدث باللغه الفصحي ومشكله هندسيه في التفريق بين التصميم الخرساني وتكنلوجياالخرسانه*​



أخي الكريم شكرا للتعليق بس نحنا بنعرف البيتون هو الخرسانة
وأسفة لأني ما عم إحكي باللغة الفصحى
أما بالنسبة للفرق بين التصميم الخرساني وتكنولوجيا الخرسانة
من معلوماتي المتواضعة
أنا بعرف التصميم الخرساني: تحديد أبعاد مقطع خرساني
تكنولوجيا الخرسانة: معرفة نسب المواد الداخلة في تركيب الخرسانة: الماء والإسمنت والحصويات
والأخوة بيعرفو أكتر مني ومشكور أخي


----------



## Abo Fares (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

 أشكر الأخت زنوبيا على المشاركات النقاشية المستمرة، كما أشكر جميع الأخوة المشاركين، بارك الله بكم جميعاً ووفقكم لكل خير.. 



م.الجعلي قال:


> في لخبطه لغويه قويه(بيتون ..خرسانه) وحلها التحدث باللغه الفصحي ومشكله هندسيه في التفريق بين التصميم الخرساني وتكنلوجياالخرسانه





زنوبيا 11 قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا للتعليق بس نحنا بنعرف البيتون هو الخرسانة
> وأسفة لأني ما عم إحكي باللغة الفصحى
> أما بالنسبة للفرق بين التصميم الخرساني وتكنولوجيا الخرسانة
> من معلوماتي المتواضعة
> ...



تنويه..... (البيتون) هي ليست كلمة عامية بلهجة سورية أو غيرها، فهي المصطلح الموجود في الكود العربي السوري وفي كتبنا الهندسية في سوريا الدال على الخرسانة...... أعتقد في النظام الجديد للمواد في جامعة دمشق تم تعديل المصطلح في الكتب ليكون (الخرسانة) دائماً...

أما بالنسبة لما ذكرت الأخت زنوبيا في مشاركاتها، فهو يندرج تحت بند التصميم الخرساني... 

لكم خالص التحيــــات..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عفوا اخي ابو الحلول انا وجدت ان كلمة البيتون ليست عربية اصلا انما هي كلمة فرنسية ولكن اعتقد انه بعد تعريبها حصلنا على الخرسانة


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الكريم أخي أبو الحلول والله نور الموضوع
شكرا كتير للتوضيح
بس ممكن سؤال هلأ أنا كتبت الفرق بين التصميم الخرساني و تكنولوجيا الخرسانة بس حضرتك قلت:


> أما بالنسبة لما ذكرت الأخت زنوبيا في مشاركاتها، فهو يندرج تحت بند التصميم الخرساني


فما معنى تكنولوجيا الخرسانة؟؟؟ ولا هن نفس المصطلح؟
رجاءا جواب لأني حاسة حالي ضعت!!!:87:
وأخي محمود شكرا للمعلومة الحلوة بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudh5 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا بعرف التصميم الخرساني: تحديد أبعاد مقطع خرساني ,وحساب كمية التسليح الازم
تكنولوجيا الخرسانة: معرفة نسب المواد الداخلة في تركيب الخرسانة: الماء والإسمنت والحصويات و الاضافات من مواد كيميائية و طرق التصنيع

:75:


----------



## Abo Fares (1 سبتمبر 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عفوا اخي ابو الحلول انا وجدت ان كلمة البيتون ليست عربية اصلا انما هي كلمة فرنسية ولكن اعتقد انه بعد تعريبها حصلنا على الخرسانة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.. 
أهلاً أخي الكريم... ما أحببت توضيحه هو أن الكلمة الدارجة والمستخدمة عندنا في سوريا هي (البيتون) وليس (الخرسانة)... ولكن التوجه الجديد هو لتعريبها واستخدام (الخرسانة)..
كما أن كلمة (بيتون) في اللهجة العامية هي (باطون) 
 


زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الكريم أخي أبو الحلول والله نور الموضوع
> شكرا كتير للتوضيح
> بس ممكن سؤال هلأ أنا كتبت الفرق بين التصميم الخرساني و تكنولوجيا الخرسانة بس حضرتك قلت:
> 
> ...





mahmoudh5 قال:


> أنا بعرف التصميم الخرساني: تحديد أبعاد مقطع خرساني ,وحساب كمية التسليح الازم
> تكنولوجيا الخرسانة: معرفة نسب المواد الداخلة في تركيب الخرسانة: الماء والإسمنت والحصويات و الاضافات من مواد كيميائية و طرق التصنيع
> 
> :75:


أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... جزاك الله كل خير، الموضوع منور بوجودك ووجود الأخوة المشاركين جميعاً 

بالنسبة للتعاريف، ليش الضياع؟؟؟؟ ..... أرى أنك والأخ محمود قد أعطيتما التعريف نفسه، مع الإضافة المهمة طبعاً للأخ محمود..

لكم جميــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..
 ​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم إخواني أبو الحلول ومحمود وجزاكم كل خير*
*والله محتارة شو بدي إحكي عم تخجلوني برحابة صدركم وتعاونكم الدائم*
*شكرا عالتوضيح لأن حسيت إنو أنا فهمانة غلط بس الحمد لله توضحت الفكرة وطلعت فهمانة صح:20:*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 سبتمبر 2009)

م.الجعلي قال:


> في لخبطه لغويه قويه(بيتون ..خرسانه) وحلها التحدث باللغه الفصحي ومشكله هندسيه في التفريق بين التصميم الخرساني وتكنلوجياالخرسانه


خرسانه؟؟؟مصدرها في العربي شنو؟؟؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> شكرا كتييييييير أخي محمود
> وأنا أسفة عالأسئلة بس والله الفضول بيقتلني إذا ما بعرف جوابها لهيك سألتها
> حابة اليوم اسأل سؤالين كمان بهندسة المواصلات بس هن اختصاص الهندسة المدنية
> *السؤال الأول: نحنا بالعملي رح نعمل مشروع طريق (مقطع طولي ومقطع عرضي وحساب كميات الحفر والردم...)*
> ...


 ومشكورين علي التجاوب ولكن
ماهو السر وراء كل هذا التجاوب؟
شعورهم بجديه الدارس او صاحب الموضوع ام الدنيا رمضان وكل عاوز يقدم لعله يحل علي دعوه
دعواتكم


----------



## momena k (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا
كيفك أختي زنوبيا و آسفة لأني لم أستطع الرد عليك لأني لا استطيع أرسال أي رسالة


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي مصعب وشكرا جزيلا عالمعلومات 
 أنا فهمت من رد حضرتك إنو خطوات إنشاء الطريق:1 يتم رفع المنسوب وأتوقع هذه العملية تتم بجهاز توتال ستيشن أو جهاز مساحة وبعدها نوقع الطريق كمان بالجهاز صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2 نحدد أماكن الحفر والردم حتى نحصل على مستوى واحد برص الطريق (أنا فهمت رص= دمك)
بس يراعي الطبقات ونوع التربه المستخدمه في الدمك الطبقه الاخيره سب بيز a1 
ماذا يعني هذا الرمز a1 ??????
 3 نضع البيتومين السائل ثم الإسفلت ونرصه على طبقات حسب التصميم
كمان  rc2 
ماذا يعني؟؟؟
وشكرا للمعلومات الجميلة أما السؤال التاني أنا فهمت إنو ممكن الطريق يكون حفر أو ردم
وبالنسبة للتجاوب من الأخوة هذا يدل على رحابة صدرهم وتعاونهم الكبيرين وأنا أكيدة لو وضعت أسئلتي بأي وقت كنت حأجد تجاوب من حضراتهم

عزيزتي مؤمنة شكرا لاهتمامك وأنا الحمد لله كتييييييير منيحة بوجودك ووجود الأخوة الأفاضل ومشكورين جميعا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مواد بيوتمينيه سوداء ساخنه او تسخن 
ودي تبع البترول ما تبعنا يعني عندها اختبارات تبعنا اما تكوينها وووو ف بترول


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*تسليح حلزوني*

*السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل*
*واجهتني اليوم مسألة بالبيتون (الخرسانة) وحابة تعطوني رأيكم فيها إذا ممكن*
*المطلوب حساب التسليح لعمود دائري قطره 450مم وكل شي معطى: فرضت نسبة التسليح أصغرية =%1 وطبقت علاقة **n ** وطلع معي مساحة التسليح=**11820** مم2 بس هذا الرقم أول مرة بيطلع معي بالأعمدة هيك كبير فحسبت نسبة التسليح وطلعت %7.4 وهي أكبر من %2.5 لهيك لازم نستعمل تسليح حلزوني بس لازم نتحقق من شرط: القوة التي يتحملها التسليح الحلزوني أصغر من مرة ونصف القوة التي يتحملها العمود بحال تسليح طولي فقط*
*بس هذا الشرط ما تحقق معي !!!!! أي تسليح اختار وإذا عندكم احتمال تالت*
*1- **على أساس نسبة التسليح 1% وهي 11820 مم2*
*2- **على أساس نسبة التسليح 2.5% وطلعت3976 مم2 *
*ملاحظة: الدكتور حالل المسألة على أساس النسبة المسموحة للتسليح 0.8 - 5 % والنتيجة إنو شرط التسليح الحلزوني تحقق وحسب التسليح الحلزوني للعمود =2840 مم2*
*الشي يلي حيرني إنو صار اختلاف بالحل بيني وبين الدكتور؟!!؟؟!!*
*إخواني كمان ممكن تقولولي شي بسيط عن التسليح الحلزوني بصراحة أنا ما عرفت إلا إنو يستعمل بالأعمدة الدائرية ولما بتكون نسبة التسليح أكبر من النسبة المسموحة*
*ما هي الفائدة من استخدامه؟؟؟؟*
*لماذا لا يستعمل بلأعمدة المربعة أو المستطيلة؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Edward willie (3 سبتمبر 2009)

يمكن الزملاء اعطوك الجواب؟
واذا ما كان واضح اكدر اساعد


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*عفوا*

عفوا إخواني صار معي خطأ مطبعي ولازم نوه عليه
وهو اعتبرو هذه الجمل غير موجودة بالسؤال:



> فرضت نسبة التسليح أصغرية =%1


وكمان


> على أساس نسبة التسليح 1%


والمساحة الناتجة =11820 مم2 هي من تطبيق علاقة n مباشرة
ومشكورين


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد انها بالكود السوري اذا ما عندك الكود السوري صعب انك تحلي مساله وهو الان ليس متاح بالنسبه لي
التسليح الحلزوني يقصد به تسليح الكانات باستخدام سيخ واحد ونلفه حول العمود كانه حبل .او ياي سبرنق 
اكتبي خطوات الحل من الكود السوري للاعمده الدائريه وتلقي الحل ما كل الناس معها الكود وما كل الناس تحفظ الكود


----------



## mahmoudh5 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الملف يحوي اجابة على التساؤلات ان شاء الله
اما بالنسبة لاستعمال التسليح الحلزوني بالمقاطع المربعة و المستطيلة فصعب لانه لن يستطيع مسك سوى 4 اسياخ من اصل العدد الكلي لاسياخ التسليح


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 سبتمبر 2009)

> اما بالنسبة لاستعمال التسليح الحلزوني بالمقاطع المربعة و المستطيلة فصعب لانه لن يستطيع مسك سوى 4 اسياخ من اصل العدد الكلي لاسياخ التسليح


ليس صعب ولكنه غير مجدي ولا يعتبر صحيح من ناحيه قفل الكانات والمساحه للقص


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني مصعب ومحمود وشكرا جدا للمتابعة الدائمة
بس ممكن تعليق صغير: الفكرة كانت من طرحي المسألة إنو تعطوني رأيكم بالحل أو( بالأرقام الناتجة) وأي حل بدي اختار باعتبار عندكم خبرة وأي حل مناسب أكتر!؟
وكمان ممكن تقولولي أكتر عن التسليح الحلزوني
حتى الأعمدة الدائرية أنا بشوف إنها أقل استعمالا من المربعة والمستطيلة
ما أسباب ذلك؟؟ وما هي الحالات التي فيها نستعمل أعمدة دائرية فقط إذا كانت موجودة هذه الحالات؟
هل التسليح الحلزوني أحد الأسباب؟؟
وشكرا كتييييييير


----------



## Abo Fares (3 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> *السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل*
> *واجهتني اليوم مسألة بالبيتون (الخرسانة) وحابة تعطوني رأيكم فيها إذا ممكن*
> *المطلوب حساب التسليح لعمود دائري قطره 450مم وكل شي معطى: فرضت نسبة التسليح أصغرية =%1 وطبقت علاقة **n ** وطلع معي مساحة التسليح=**11820** مم2 بس هذا الرقم أول مرة بيطلع معي بالأعمدة هيك كبير فحسبت نسبة التسليح وطلعت %7.4 وهي أكبر من %2.5 لهيك لازم نستعمل تسليح حلزوني بس لازم نتحقق من شرط: القوة التي يتحملها التسليح الحلزوني أصغر من مرة ونصف القوة التي يتحملها العمود بحال تسليح طولي فقط*
> *بس هذا الشرط ما تحقق معي !!!!! أي تسليح اختار وإذا عندكم احتمال تالت*
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أختي زنوبيا، الله يعطيكي العافية.... وجزى الله الأخوة المشاركين خيراً.. 

حقيقةً ربما لم أفهم سؤالك جيداً، فلم اجد مشكلة في حل الدكتور الذي قمتِ بوضعه  

- التسليح الحلزوني بشكل عام، الهدف من استخدامه هو أمرين : الأول مقاومة قوى القص في العمود، والثاني زيادة تحمل العمود على الحمولات الشاقولية المطبقة.. 

- طبعاً نسب التسليح المعتمدة في الكود العربي السوري كما ذكرنا مسبقاً هي 1% - 2.5% ......ولكن والحق يقال، أذكر عند دراستنا المادة (بيتون 2) والتي يتم فيها التصميم وفق الطريقة الكلاسيكية (طريقة حدود الاستثمار - working loads)، كنا نستخدم النسبة 5% كنسبة أعظمية....... ولكنها طبعاً ليست هي النسبة الواردة في الكود العربي السوري..... إذاً يمكنك اعتمادها في الامتحان كون الدكتور يعتمدها في محاضراته، ولكن في الحياة العملية عليكِ الالتزام بالكود واشتراطاته..

- أعتقد استخدام التسليح الحلزوني (أو الدائري بشكل عام) في الأعمدة المستطيلة أو المربعة هو أمر غير مرغوب أبداً كون مسافة بيتون التغطية عند الزوايا ستكون كبيرة جداً أكبر من الحدود المسموحة في الكود..

- الفقرة الخاصة بالتسليح الحلزوني في الكود العربي السوري هي التالية : 












بالتوفيق أختي 

​


----------



## Abo Fares (3 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم إخواني مصعب ومحمود وشكرا جدا للمتابعة الدائمة
> بس ممكن تعليق صغير: الفكرة كانت من طرحي المسألة إنو تعطوني رأيكم بالحل أو( بالأرقام الناتجة) وأي حل بدي اختار باعتبار عندكم خبرة وأي حل مناسب أكتر!؟
> وكمان ممكن تقولولي أكتر عن التسليح الحلزوني
> حتى الأعمدة الدائرية أنا بشوف إنها أقل استعمالا من المربعة والمستطيلة
> ...



كما ذكرت لك أختي، لم أعرف ما هي المشكلة بالضبط في حل الدكتور، حبذا لو ترفقي الحل بالكامل، أو توضحي الالتباس الذي عندك..

بالنسبة لشكل العمود، هي اعتبارات معمارية لا أكثر... 
غالباً ما يتم استخدام الأعمدة المستطيلة أو المربعة كونها الأنسب في تماشيها مع الجدران... وأما الدائرية فيمكنك مشاهدتها داخل الصالات الكبيرة مثلاً، وفي المساجد... إلخ.....

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بار كالله فيك أخي أبو الحلول جدا مشكور عم تعبك معي
أنا كان بدي أعرف حلي صح ولا لأ بما إنو طلعت معي نسبة التسليح غير محققة وكمان شرط التسليح الحلزوني مو محقق؟؟
بينما الدكتور طلع معو تسليح حلزوني
إن شاء الله بأول محاضرة رح اسأل الدكتور
ومشكور كتير أخي


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هو شرط التسليح الحلزوني الذي لم يحقق؟
الاعمده الدائريه فقط للمعماري لا اكثر حسب الطلب ناحيه جماليه تجبر المهندس تصميم تسليحها


----------



## Abo Fares (3 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بار كالله فيك أخي أبو الحلول جدا مشكور عم تعبك معي
> أنا كان بدي أعرف حلي صح ولا لأ بما إنو طلعت معي نسبة التسليح غير محققة وكمان شرط التسليح الحلزوني مو محقق؟؟
> بينما الدكتور طلع معو تسليح حلزوني
> إن شاء الله بأول محاضرة رح اسأل الدكتور
> ومشكور كتير أخي



وفيكِ بارك الله 

أختي الكريمة... أنتِ معك قطر العمود، ومعك الحمولة المطبقة....... إذاً بقي عليكِ حساب قيمة التسليح، وذلك يتم بتطبيق العلاقة المباشرة في الكود، صح؟؟..... إذاً أين هي المشكلة؟؟ ..... لذا ذكرت لك بأنه حبذا لو يتم إرفاق الحل حتى يتم النقاش حوله..








لك تحيـــــــاتي..
​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم *
*بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول*
*بالفعل أنا طبقت علاقة **n ** للتسليح الطولي وطلعت معي مساحة التسليح =11820 مم2 بس*
*أنا شفتها كتير كبيرة وأول مرة بتطلع معي هيك كبيرة وكمان ما بخفيك إني استرقت نظرة على حل الدكتور وهو طالع معو تسليح حلزوني : وهو مطبق علاقة **n ** وحاسب منها نسبة التسليح وطلعت معو 7.55 اكبر من 5% وبعدين تحقق من شرط التسليح الحلزوني وتحقق معو وحسب التسليح الحلزوني وطلعت مساحة التسليح الحلزوني= 2840مم2 *
*فأنا هلأ مساحة التسليح معي =11820 مم2 وما استعملت تسليح حلزوني*
*الفكرة يلي بدياها حلي هيك مقبول من الناحية الاقتصادية؟؟؟؟ أنا شايفتو كبير*
*طيب المساحة الناتجة مع الدكتور =2840مم2 هي مساحة تسليح حلزوني ومو كاتب شي عن مساحة التسليح الطولي*
* يعني :هل ممكن استعمال تسليح حلزوني فقط بالعمود؟؟؟!!*
*كمان ممكن سؤال بالحياة العملية إنو بالدراسة طلع معنا لازم نعمل تسليح حلزوني والتسليح الطولي بيكفي فممكن نتجاوز وما نعمل تسليح حلزوني بما إنو الهدف منه زيادة مقاومة العمود؟؟؟؟!*
*بصراحة مشكلتي إنو عم دور دائما على الحل الاقتصادي و حاسة حالي ناقصني خبرة بهالموضوع*
*ومشكورين جدا جدا*


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> *بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول*
> *بالفعل أنا طبقت علاقة **n ** للتسليح الطولي وطلعت معي مساحة التسليح =11820 مم2 بس*
> *أنا شفتها كتير كبيرة وأول مرة بتطلع معي هيك كبيرة وكمان ما بخفيك إني استرقت نظرة على حل الدكتور وهو طالع معو تسليح حلزوني : وهو مطبق علاقة **n ** وحاسب منها نسبة التسليح وطلعت معو 7.55 اكبر من 5% وبعدين تحقق من شرط التسليح الحلزوني وتحقق معو وحسب التسليح الحلزوني وطلعت مساحة التسليح الحلزوني= 2840مم2 *
> ...


 اهلاً أختي زنوبيا.. 

الحل الاقتصادي دوماً هو اختيار الجملة الإنشائية الأمثل، التي تحقق لك كل من الناحية المعمارية المطلوبة، بأقل أبعاد وكمية تسليح ممكنة، وبتكنولوجيا تنفيذ بسيطة.... 

أما عن التصميم باستخدام التسليح الحلزوني أو غيره..... في جميع الأحوال، نسبة التسليح الطولي يجب ألا تزيد عن نسبة التسليح الأعظمية، سواء تم الحل باستخدام التسليح الحلزوني او الأساور العادية... 

وبالتالي... النسبة التي نتجت معك هي 7.43% > 2.5% ....... فالنسبة غير مقبولة طبعاً... 

عن حل الدكتور، ربما لم يذكر التسليح الطولي مجدداً، حيث انه نفس التسليح الطولي الذي نتج معه في بداية الحل، واهتم في سير المسألة بحساب التسليح الحلزوني التي مساحته تفضلت بوضعها أنت في مشاركتك........ أما عن عدم وضع تسليح طولي :61: ..... أكيد التسليح الطولي لازم يكون موجود 

استخدام التسليح الحلزوني، يعطينا طاقة تحمل أكبر للعمود، وبالتالي فعند تطبيق علاقة القوة المطبقة، بإدخال مساحة العمود ومساحة التسليح الطولي ومساهمة التسليح الحلزوني، ستنتج لديكِ قيمة أكبر لـِ n (طاقة تحمل العمود) مقارنة بتلك الناتجة باستخدام الأساور العادية... 

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو الحلول وشكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييير عالمجهود الكبير يلي عم تعملو معي
الله يجزيك كل خير
وتقبل الله منك الصيام والقيام


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*نقاش صغير*


*السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل*
*اليوم مارح اسأل بالمواد المقررة وإنما حابة نتناقش بموضوع دراسة الهندسة بين اليوم والأمس*
*شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنا رح أحكي باسم رفقاتي بالكلية نحنا شايفين إنو دراسة الهندسة صعبة وبدها كتير دراسة واجتهاد والأهم الدوام الطويل بالجامعة مقارنة مع غير كليات بغض النظر إنو أغلبيتنا إجينا عالهندسة بدون رغبة فيها بس حاليا راضين بالأمر الواقع واقتنعنا فيها ولازم ندرس حتى ننجح فيها*
*وبالمقابل لما نسأل حدا متخرج من الكلية عن رأيو بشي مادة مهمة متل البيتون والإنشاءات فبيكون الجواب أي هدول أسهل شي والجامعة أحلى مرحلة*
*حتى كمان من معرفتي لأشخاص درسو الهندسة المدنية كانت أمورهم منيحة وتخرجو بسهولة بس نحنا عنجد عم نواجه صعوبات:82:*
*بس ليه هيك عم يصير معنا شو يلي تغير؟؟ يا ترى تغير مستوى الطلاب بين اليوم والأمس؟؟؟ ولا تغيرت نظرة الطلاب للهندسة مع إنو المنهاج نفسه تقريبا*
*طب ليه المتخرجين بيشوفو الدراسة سهلة ونحنا الطلاب بنحسها صعبة!!؟:18:*
*بس بالنهاية بالرغم من كل الصعوبات الأمل بالله موجود وهو أفضل سلاح عنا*
*فإنتو كمهندسين حاليا وطلاب سابقا شو رأيكم حسيتو متلنا؟؟؟*


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> *السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل*
> *اليوم مارح اسأل بالمواد المقررة وإنما حابة نتناقش بموضوع دراسة الهندسة بين اليوم والأمس*
> *شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أنا رح أحكي باسم رفقاتي بالكلية نحنا شايفين إنو دراسة الهندسة صعبة وبدها كتير دراسة واجتهاد والأهم الدوام الطويل بالجامعة مقارنة مع غير كليات بغض النظر إنو أغلبيتنا إجينا عالهندسة بدون رغبة فيها بس حاليا راضين بالأمر الواقع واقتنعنا فيها ولازم ندرس حتى ننجح فيها*
> ...



أهلاً أختي زنوبيا...... 

عـــــــــــــادي جداً..... كلمة السر هي أن كل مرحلة تبدو أصعب من سابقتها... فقط لا غير :7:

أختي الكريمة، لا تفكري كتير بهالموضوع...... ونصيجة كبيرة جداً مني إلك، لا تسمعي رأي أي طالب من الدفعة يلي قبلك بأي مادة، كل واحد بيشوف المادة حسب نظرته المتعلقة بإمكانياتو الشخصية...... خلي خبرتك الشخصية هي يلي تعطيكي تقييم لكل مادة :20:

بالتوفيق أختي.. ​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
بإعتقادي ان عدم المشاهدة او الممارسة العملية للتطبيقات النظرية التي تدرس بالكلية هو الذي يجعل بعض المواد جافة و كأنه لاقيمة لها مما يجعل الطالب يعتقد انها صعبة
ولكن عندما يتخرج الطالب و يبدا بالعمل و يواجه المشاكل و يضطر للعودة الى الكتب النظرية فعندها سيرى التطبيق العملي لها و لاهميتها فيصبح يجدها سهلة
اي ان المادة النظرية التي نشاهد تطبيقاتها العملية بالواقع اكثر هي الاسهل
والله اعلم


----------



## momena k (4 سبتمبر 2009)

كيفك زنوبيا:
يمكن إنتي عندك حق و أنا كنت أحس هذه الصعوبة وخصوصا من الناحية العملية فنحن كبنات معظمنا بحياتها ما شافت أو حتى خطر على بالها توقف أمام شي ورشة بناء و فجأة بنصير بنسمع مصطلحات جديدة (أتاري - بيتون(باطون)-جائز- شيناج!!!)المشكلة مو بس تسمع كمان لازم تتخيل التسليح,ترتيب العناصر الأنشائية,الأحمال و غيرها الكثير على كل أنا كنت لاقي الهندسة المدنية ممتعة و أحلى و أسهل من كتير فروع و بالمقابل بدها ذكاء و حس أكتر من كتير فروع (على فكرة أنا كنت معقدة من كل شي اسمو إنشاءات و بقلك الله يعينكم مالها سهلة أبدا أبدا أبدا)


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (4 سبتمبر 2009)

> العملية فنحن كبنات معظمنا بحياتها ما شافت أو حتى خطر على بالها توقف أمام شي ورشة بنا


انا كنت في الجامعه والبنات بيشرحوا لينا المواقع والتنفيذ 
وافضل واحده في اولي ورش البناء والنجاره كانت بنت وكانوا الاساتذه بيخلوا اعمالهم كنموذج 
وفي المواقع يفضل الصنايعيه الشاب علي الشابه لانها تعرف اكثر


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله
> بإعتقادي ان عدم المشاهدة او الممارسة العملية للتطبيقات النظرية التي تدرس بالكلية هو الذي يجعل بعض المواد جافة و كأنه لاقيمة لها مما يجعل الطالب يعتقد انها صعبة
> ولكن عندما يتخرج الطالب و يبدا بالعمل و يواجه المشاكل و يضطر للعودة الى الكتب النظرية فعندها سيرى التطبيق العملي لها و لاهميتها فيصبح يجدها سهلة
> اي ان المادة النظرية التي نشاهد تطبيقاتها العملية بالواقع اكثر هي الاسهل
> والله اعلم


تماماً أخي محمود..
أنا استفدت كثيراً حقيقةً كوني نزلت مواقع العمل منذ السنة الثالثة... 
أذكر أن اليوم الأول في موقع العمل حينها كان مرعباً جداً، لدرجة أني فكرت في عمل بديل عن الهندسة ههههه .... ولكن وبعد الأسبوع الأول، أصبح ممتعاً جداً، حتى أني استمتعت بعدها بدراسة مواد البتيون - الأساسات - الإنشاءات 



momena k قال:


> كيفك زنوبيا:
> يمكن إنتي عندك حق و أنا كنت أحس هذه الصعوبة وخصوصا من الناحية العملية فنحن كبنات معظمنا بحياتها ما شافت أو حتى خطر على بالها توقف أمام شي ورشة بناء و فجأة بنصير بنسمع مصطلحات جديدة (أتاري - بيتون(باطون)-جائز- شيناج!!!)المشكلة مو بس تسمع كمان لازم تتخيل التسليح,ترتيب العناصر الأنشائية,الأحمال و غيرها الكثير على كل أنا كنت لاقي الهندسة المدنية ممتعة و أحلى و أسهل من كتير فروع و بالمقابل بدها ذكاء و حس أكتر من كتير فروع (على فكرة أنا كنت معقدة من كل شي اسمو إنشاءات و بقلك الله يعينكم مالها سهلة أبدا أبدا أبدا)


اهلاً بالأخت الكريمة... 
كل شيء تمــــــــــام........ عدا آخر عبارة  
مادة الإنشاءات بالنسبة لي هي المادة الأحلى... والتي تبدأ من مواد مقاومة المواد والميكانيك الهندسي، وتمتد بعد ذلك إلى ديناميك المنشآت (المادة التي ستتلقيها في دراستك للماجستير، وهي أروع مادة في دراسة الماجستير.... جبت فيها 84 )......



مصعب الممصعب قال:


> انا كنت في الجامعه والبنات بيشرحوا لينا المواقع والتنفيذ
> وافضل واحده في اولي ورش البناء والنجاره كانت بنت وكانوا الاساتذه بيخلوا اعمالهم كنموذج
> وفي المواقع يفضل الصنايعيه الشاب علي الشابه لانها تعرف اكثر


 اهلاً أخي مصعب.. 
عندنا في جامعة دمشق، في دفعتي بالذات، تميزت المهندسات، لتكون الخريجة الأولى على الدفعة مهندسة  .. نوجه لها التحية.. 
ولكن بالنسبة لمواقع العمل، لا أعتقد ذلك، وخاصة أن معظمهم بعد التخرج، اخترن الوظيفة الحكومية التي غالباً ما تكون مكتبية، أو العمل في مكاتب التصميم والدراسات الهندسية الخاصة...

لكم جميــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ​
> اهلاً بالأخت الكريمة...
> كل شيء تمــــــــــام........ عدا آخر عبارة
> مادة الإنشاءات بالنسبة لي هي المادة الأحلى... والتي تبدأ من مواد مقاومة المواد والميكانيك الهندسي، وتمتد بعد ذلك إلى ديناميك المنشآت (المادة التي ستتلقيها في دراستك للماجستير، وهي أروع مادة في دراسة الماجستير.... جبت فيها 84 )......​
> ​



السلام عليكم اخي م.ابو الحلول
ولكن هل مادة ديناميك المنشات للماجيستير ؟
في جامعة حلب نأخذ المادة بالسنة الرابعة الفصل الثاني
و هي بالفعل كما تفضلت من اجمل المواد و اهمها خاصة للبرامج الهندسية


----------



## Abo Fares (5 سبتمبر 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م.ابو الحلول
> ولكن هل مادة ديناميك المنشات للماجيستير ؟
> في جامعة حلب نأخذ المادة بالسنة الرابعة الفصل الثاني
> و هي بالفعل كما تفضلت من اجمل المواد و اهمها خاصة للبرامج الهندسية


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..

نعم هي تدرس في الماجستير في جامعة دمشق، ولا تدرس في مرحلة البكالوريوس..... وهناك شبه إجماع على أن منهاج الهندسة في جامعة حلب هو أفضل مناهج الجامعات السورية...

ولكن ربما منهاج المادة ومحتواها التي قمتم بدراستها لا يصل إلى مستوى مادة الماجستير التي حوت المعلومات الوافرة في علم الديناميك....... يمكننا إن شئت استعراض المنهجين لنصل إلى القاتل هههههه ، اعني لنصل إلى المعرفة الصحيحة حول هذا الأمر..

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي م. ابو الحلول 
اذا شئت انا جاهز لمعرفة من القاتل  و اكيد ان شاء الله نلاقيه بسرعة
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*100001 شكرا*

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الأفاضل شكرا كتيييييييييير عالنصائح الحلوة والمهمة بس رح أعطي رأيي برد كل واحد من حضراتكم إذا ممكن
أول شي أخي الكريم أبو الحلول شكرا كتير عالمتابعة الدائمة


> ونصيحة كبيرة جداً مني إلك، لا تسمعي رأي أي طالب من الدفعة يلي قبلك بأي مادة، كل واحد بيشوف المادة حسب نظرته المتعلقة بإمكانياتو الشخصية...... خلي خبرتك الشخصية هي يلي تعطيكي تقييم لكل مادة


بالفعل أخي مر معي كذا مادة بحياتي الجامعية الصغيرة سمعت عنون إنون صعبين ومن هالحكي بس لما درستون منيح وفهمتون حبيتون والحمد لله نجحت فيهم بسهولة وبالفعل كل واحد بيقييم المادة حسب دراستو وخبرتو وكمان برأي حسب حبو للمادة شي كتير مهم

أخي محمود شكرا كتير لرأيك الجميل ومتابعتك الدائمة


> بإعتقادي ان عدم المشاهدة او الممارسة العملية للتطبيقات النظرية التي تدرس بالكلية هو الذي يجعل بعض المواد جافة و كأنه لاقيمة لها مما يجعل الطالب يعتقد انها صعبة


 
بالفعل كلامك صح 100% 
بالنسبة لألي ما قدرت انزل وشوف مشاريع هذا الصيف بس إن شاء الله أول ما تسنحلي الفرصة رح إنزل لأن أكيد رح أستفيد

أختي العزيزة مؤمنة كتير بفرح لمل بشوف ردودك لأنك المهندسة الوحيدة يلي عم تشارك معي


> *كيفك زنوبيا:
> يمكن إنتي عندك حق و أنا كنت أحس هذه الصعوبة وخصوصا من الناحية العملية فنحن كبنات معظمنا بحياتها ما شافت أو حتى خطر على بالها توقف أمام شي ورشة بناء و فجأة بنصير بنسمع مصطلحات جديدة (أتاري - بيتون(باطون)-جائز- شيناج!!!)المشكلة مو بس تسمع كمان لازم تتخيل التسليح,ترتيب العناصر الأنشائية,الأحمال و غيرها الكثير على كل أنا كنت لاقي الهندسة المدنية ممتعة و أحلى و أسهل من كتير فروع و بالمقابل بدها ذكاء و حس أكتر من كتير فروع (على فكرة أنا كنت معقدة من كل شي اسمو إنشاءات و بقلك الله يعينكم مالها سهلة أبدا أبدا أبدا)*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

> وإن شاء الله يقدرني وكون شطورة متل بنات جامعة حضرتك وأترك بصمة حلوة
> وبالنسبة للشغل بالورش هي أعمال قوى ورفع أثقال وبدها شباب والبنات متل ما قال أخي أبو الحلول بنختار العمل المكتبي


لا والله نحن البنات الكانوا معانا اذا جاء حرامي نشال او اي شماسي في الشارع بنناديهن ليه يا فلانه يافلانه شوفي لي دا 
الله لا وراك 
تعرفي الفزعه؟؟؟ جمع الحطب تعرفي السلوكه؟؟؟؟؟ تعرفي بناتنا ما اظن


----------



## momena k (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
أخي الفاضل أبو الحلول:
مبروك على ال84أولا و ثانيا أحب أن أطمنك أني تجاوزت كل مشاكلي مع مادة الإنشاءات من خلال العبارة الشهيرة (في الإعادة إفادة)بس مو إعادة كتير كتير!!
صديقتي زنوبيا:
صحيح أن العمل في الورشات متعب و في معظم الأحيان هو بحاجة للشباب و لكن في الحقيقة( و من خلال تجربتي حيث أني عملت في بداية تخرجي في الدراسات و الآن أعمل في الإشراف)هو الأكثر متعة .


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*
*هلأ رح أعطي رأيي بالموضوع يلي عم تحكو فيه وهو مواد الإنشاءات*
*بصراحة من النظرة العامة لإلها شفت إنو التركيز الأساسي فيها على رسم مخطط العزم والقوى القاصة وحساب الانتقالات والدورانات لنقاط من الجملة الإنشائية بعدة طرق*
*ويلي بيعجبني بهيك مواد متل الميكانيك الهندسي ومقاومة المواد إنو بتتركز على مدى فهم طريقة الحل وإتقانها بشكل جيد مو متل مواد تانية كل مسألة بدها طريقة وقوانين بختلف عن المسائل التانية*
*وأخي أبو الحلول مو غريب عليك التميز ما شاء الله عليك متميز بكل شي فكيف بمادة الإنشاءات*

*[**quote**]تعرفي الفزعه؟؟؟ جمع الحطب تعرفي السلوكه؟؟؟؟؟ تعرفي بناتنا ما اظن[/**quote**]*
*عفوا أخي مصعب مافهمت أقصدك!؟؟*
*وعزيزتي مؤمنة بالفعل العمل المكتبي مريح أكتر من الورشات بس ممل بالروتين*
*أما الورشة ففيها شي ممتع ومتجدد فكل مشروع بيختلف عن غيرو طبعا هذا رأي بدون خبرة*
*وبالنسبة لدراسة الماجستير طبعا ما بعرف شو هي المواد يلي بيندرسو عنا وكمان متل ما قال أخي أبو الحلول إنو جامعة حلب منهاجها من أفضل المناهج وكمان بنسمع عن جامعة دمشق والمستوى العالي للدراسة فيها*
*فراحت علينا نحنا *

​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مصطلحات لاعمال شاقه تقوم بها اخوات مهيره (رمز للسودانيات للتعظيم)
الشابات في السودان الان هم في كل مجال لا ينافسهن احد في شئ اكاديمي او حتي عمل شاق لان الادوات الحديثه لا تحتاج لقوه وانما فهم العزوم والنظريات الفيزيائه فقط
ربنا يوفقك وما تنسينا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي مصعب عالدعاء الجميل
بتمنى دايما هيك تدعولي وطبعا أنا مارح إنسى حدا وقف جنبي ودعمني من الدعوات
الله يوفقكم جميعا ويتقبل منكم الصيام والقيام


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال صغير*

السلام عليكم جميعا:84:
بما إنو كنا عم نحكي عن مواد الإنشاءات بس عندي سؤال محيرني
لماذا يرمز المفصل بالجمل الإطارية ؟؟؟
لأنو من إطلاعي على مادة ميكانيك الإنشاءات 1 عنا بتتركز على رسم مخطط العزم والقوى القاصة لإطارات مقررة وغير مقررة( حركيا وسكونيا)
بصراحة ما عرفت شو بيدل المفصل ورح إقلكم شوهي الدلالات يلي فهمتها
الظفر متل البرندة
الخط الشاقولي: عمود والخطوط الأفقية بين الطوابق هي البلاطات بس المفصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!
وهذا مع اعتبار الإطار هو منشأ (بناء)
 كمان نفس السؤال: لماذا يرمز المفصل بالجوائز المستوية (درسناها في مقاومة المواد)هل نفس الدلالة؟؟؟
ومشكورين كتيييييييير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 سبتمبر 2009)

المفصل هو نقطة التقاء عنصرين مثل البيم مع العمود او مسند تقريبا حسب فهمي
مقرر محدد استاتيكيا؟؟


----------



## mahmoudh5 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

وفق ما درسنا فإن المفصل هو المنطقة التي لا تحوي على تسليح
في نقطة التقاء عمود مع جائز لا يوجد تسليح ربط بينهما
في جائز يكون هناك فاصل في التسليح
و عند المفصل يكون العزم مساويا للصفر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

> في نقطة التقاء عمود مع جائز لا يوجد تسليح ربط بينهما
> في جائز يكون هناك فاصل في التسليح
> و عند المفصل يكون العزم مساويا للصفر


كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmoudh5 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي مصعب 
انا بالواقع ما شفتها بس اللي فهمتو من المحاضرات انه لايوجد اساور في هذه المنطقة 
طيب انا سؤالي الان كيف رح يكون المفصل كمان بالمنشأ المعدني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مفصل اي نقطة التقاء او اسناد ببراغي مسامير


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني
بصراحة لهلأ الصورة ما وضحت منيح عندي
أنا صرت بعرف: المفصل بس لا يوجد فيه تسليح
وكمان معلومات سابقة العزم عنده = صفر وهو بيسمح بالدوران ويمنع الحركتين الأفقية والشاقولية
كمان على هذا الأساس كيف ممكن مسمار أو برغي؟؟؟؟!!!
فبضم صوتي لأخي محمود
رجاءا خبروني على شو بيدل المفصل بالمنشأ العادي والمنشأ المعدني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (8 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا:84:
> بما إنو كنا عم نحكي عن مواد الإنشاءات بس عندي سؤال محيرني
> لماذا يرمز المفصل بالجمل الإطارية ؟؟؟
> لأنو من إطلاعي على مادة ميكانيك الإنشاءات 1 عنا بتتركز على رسم مخطط العزم والقوى القاصة لإطارات مقررة وغير مقررة( حركيا وسكونيا)
> ...





مصعب الممصعب قال:


> المفصل هو نقطة التقاء عنصرين مثل البيم مع العمود او مسند تقريبا حسب فهمي
> مقرر محدد استاتيكيا؟؟





mahmoudh5 قال:


> وفق ما درسنا فإن المفصل هو المنطقة التي لا تحوي على تسليح
> في نقطة التقاء عمود مع جائز لا يوجد تسليح ربط بينهما
> في جائز يكون هناك فاصل في التسليح
> و عند المفصل يكون العزم مساويا للصفر





مصعب الممصعب قال:


> كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





mahmoudh5 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي مصعب
> انا بالواقع ما شفتها بس اللي فهمتو من المحاضرات انه لايوجد اساور في هذه المنطقة
> طيب انا سؤالي الان كيف رح يكون المفصل كمان بالمنشأ المعدني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





مصعب الممصعب قال:


> مفصل اي نقطة التقاء او اسناد ببراغي مسامير





زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني
> بصراحة لهلأ الصورة ما وضحت منيح عندي
> أنا صرت بعرف: المفصل بس لا يوجد فيه تسليح
> وكمان معلومات سابقة العزم عنده = صفر وهو بيسمح بالدوران ويمنع الحركتين الأفقية والشاقولية
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

مشكورين جميعاً على المشاركة والمتابعة في النقاش، بارك الله بكم...

كوني على عجل من أمري، سأختصر بكلمتين، وأعود لاحقاً بإذن الله..

- ما ذكره الأخ مصعب الممصعب (نقطة التقاء الكمرة مع العمود) هو الـ (عقدة)، وفيها تنتقل العزوم بين الكمرات المتصلة والأعمدة..
- ما قصدته الأخت زنوبيا والأخ محمود من الـ (مفصل) هو العقدة التي يكون الدوران مسموحاً بها في المنشأ، وبالتالي فالعزوم عندها معدومة، وهي تزيد المنشأة درجة حرية واحدة.. ويكون شكلها في التنفيذ كاستناد جزء من كمرة على جزء آخر.. كما يمكن أن يتشكل المفصل اللدن (plastic hinge) أيضاً في المنشآت عند مرحلة اللدونة، وبالتالي يصبح الدوران عنده ممكناً...

ملاحظة... الاستناد المفصلي، أو المسند المتمفصل (الثابت - hinged support) ، يختلف عن المفصل الذي قصدته الأخت زنوبيا.... حتى لا يتشكل لبس عند القارئ من حيث المسميات..

بالنسبة للشق الثاني من الاستفسار... 
- الظفر = cantilever ، هو عبارة عن كمرة موثوقة من طرف واحد وحرة من الطرف الآخر.. وهو كما ذكرت الأخت يمكن وجوده عند البرندات..
- الخطوط الشاقولية في الإطار، تماماً هي الأعمدة
- وأما الخطوط الأفقية فهي الكمرات (الجوائز)

بالتوفيـــــــق..​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أساتذتي
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
قلتلك حضرتك اسم على مسمى
شكرا كتير عالاهتمام الدائم بموضوعنا والصورة وضحت تماما
بس ممكن اسأل سؤال تاني:
حضرتك ذكرت:


> الخطوط الشاقولية في الإطار، تماماً هي الأعمدة
> - وأما الخطوط الأفقية فهي الكمرات (الجوائز)



طيب البلاطات شو هي بالإطار؟؟؟؟
كمان خطرلي سؤال المسند الأحادي (المتدحرج) على ماذا يدل ؟؟ أنا بتوقع هو أساس العمود؟!!!


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ ابو الحلول 
هل نحن عرب ولغتنا واحده؟؟؟
هذا ما فهمته من عدد قليل من السوريين اوالكتب السوريه للدقه
ارجو كتابة اي استفسار باللغه الانجليزيه
حتي لا نختلف
انواع السواند
ساند يسمح للحركه في التجاه...... والعزم في اتجاه...............
هكذا تقسم
يسمح لايسمح والتجاه
الاحادي المتدحرج له رد فعل لاعلي ويسمح بالحركه في اتجاه ص ويوجد في المنشات المعدنيه ولا يقاوم عزم
تقريبا شككتوني في ابجد
البلاطات هي السقوفات والسلالم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا:84:
*أخي مصعب نحنا عرب ولغتنا وحدة بس يمكن عم نختلف بالمصطلحات*
*إذا بتسمحلي وضحلك أنواع المساند يلي درسناهم بالسنة الأولى:*​
*



انواع السواند

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ساند يسمح للحركه في التجاه...... والعزم في اتجاه...............*
> *هكذا تقسم*
> *يسمح لايسمح والتجاه*
> *الاحادي المتدحرج له رد فعل لاعلي ويسمح بالحركه في اتجاه ص ويوجد في المنشات المعدنيه ولا يقاوم عزم*​


​
*مسند أحادي المتدحرج) بيسمح بالحركة الأفقية يعني له رد فعل واحد شاقولي متل ما ذكرت حضرتك*
*مسند ثنائي(الثابت): يمنع الحركتين الأفقية والشاقولية وله ردين فعل أفقي وشاقولي*
*الوثاقة التامة المستوية: تمنع الدوران والحركتين الأفقية والشاقولية وتمثل بردين فعل وعزم*

*



تقريبا شككتوني في ابجد
البلاطات هي السقوفات والسلالم


أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي لاتشك ولاشي إن شاء رح حاول كون أوضح بالسؤال*
*طيب البلاطات كيف نمثلها بالجمل الإطارية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

> طيب البلاطات كيف نمثلها بالجمل الإطارية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وضحي اكثر
التحليل او نمذجه علي برامج؟


----------



## Abo Fares (8 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم أساتذتي
> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> قلتلك حضرتك اسم على مسمى
> شكرا كتير عالاهتمام الدائم بموضوعنا والصورة وضحت تماما
> ...


أهلاً أختي، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته... 

لا شكر على واجب ، انسي موضوع الشكر اختي ، كلنا هنا للتعاون  

بالنسبة للإطار، هو اعمدة وكمرات... واما البلاطات فيتم حملها على هذه الإطارات، أي أنها غير موجودة في الإطار نفسه بل محمولة عليه....

بالعامية السورية : 
العمود = العضاضة
الجائز = الكمرة = الجسر
البلاطة = السقف



مصعب الممصعب قال:


> الاخ ابو الحلول
> هل نحن عرب ولغتنا واحده؟؟؟
> هذا ما فهمته من عدد قليل من السوريين اوالكتب السوريه للدقه
> ارجو كتابة اي استفسار باللغه الانجليزيه
> ...


أهلأ بالأخ مصعب..
طيب... في اللهجة السورية :

السواند ...... (supports) ...... في السورية (المساند)
fixed support = وثاقة 
hinged support = مسند ثابت = مسند متمفصل
roller support = مسند متدحرج

beam = كمرة = جائز = جسر
column = عمود 
slab = بلاطة

لكم تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا:84:
> ​
> *طيب البلاطات كيف نمثلها بالجمل الإطارية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​[/right]


 
و عليكم السلام اختي الكريمة

بالجمل الاطارية بالحالة المستوية انت لن ترسمي البلاطة بس هنرسم الجوائز و الاعمدة و نحمل حمولة البلاطات بالاضافة لوزنها الذاتي طبعا للجوائز و ندرسها اطار عادي
اما بالاطارات الفراغية فالبلاطات هتكون ظاهرة بالرسم و التحميل واضح على البلاطات و يفضل بهذه الحالة الاستعانة ببرامج الكمبيوتر للتحليل للدقة و السرعة بالحل :16:


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

> اما بالاطارات الفراغية فالبلاطات هتكون


اطار فراغي يعني شنو؟


----------



## mahmoudh5 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الاطار الفراغي هو الاطار ثلاثي الابعاد


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
طيب ممكن سؤال صغير ولو حاسستو بدون معنى
الإطارات يلي عم نرسمها هي عناصر بيتونية ولا بيتونية مسلحة؟؟؟
أنا سألت هذا السؤال 
لأن لمل قلتولي حضراتكم عن أهمية مخطط العزم إنو مشان نحدد الألياف المشدودة والمضعوطة حتى يتم التسليح بالأماكن المشدودة من الجائز
فتعززت عندي فكرة إنو الجائز يلي بندرسوه هو بيتوني بس
بس حابة أتأكد
وكمان لما سأل أخي محمود عن المفصل بالمنشأت المعدنية ما تذكرت منشأ معدني غير الجائز الشبكي
وتعلمنا بالسنة الأولى المفصل بالجائز الشبكي هو :عقدة شبكية
كمان أساتذتي ما جاوبتوني ماذا يمثل المسند المتدحرج؟؟؟
أسفة عم لح كتير بالنسبة لمادةالإنشاءات لأني حابة أعرف عنها كل التفاصيل
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

> الإطارات يلي عم نرسمها هي عناصر بيتونية ولا بيتونية مسلحة؟؟؟


حسب معامل المرونه والخواص
نفرض انها بخواص الخرسانه المسلحه ومن ثم تسليحها 
بيوتون يعني شنو؟


> أهمية مخطط العزم إنو مشان نحدد الألياف المشدودة والمضعوطة حتى يتم التسليح بالأماكن المشدودة من الجائز


معرفة قيمة العزم لايجاد التسليح؟


> ما جاوبتوني ماذا يمثل المسند المتدحرج؟؟؟


انتي شرحتيه في كلامك يسمح بحركه افقيه ورد فعل شاغولي ولايقاوم عزم


----------



## mahmoudh5 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

[زنوبيا 11;1262431]شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا
طيب ممكن سؤال صغير ولو حاسستو بدون معنى
الإطارات يلي عم نرسمها هي عناصر بيتونية ولا بيتونية مسلحة؟؟؟
أنا سألت هذا السؤال 
لأن لمل قلتولي حضراتكم عن أهمية مخطط العزم إنو مشان نحدد الألياف المشدودة والمضعوطة حتى يتم التسليح بالأماكن المشدودة من الجائز
فتعززت عندي فكرة إنو الجائز يلي بندرسوه هو بيتوني بس
بس حابة أتأكد الجائز مو ممكن يكون بيتون بس اجباري لازم يكون مسلح ولو تسليح انشائي بس حسب الدراسة طبعا
وكمان لما سأل أخي محمود عن المفصل بالمنشأت المعدنية ما تذكرت منشأ معدني غير الجائز الشبكي
وتعلمنا بالسنة الأولى المفصل بالجائز الشبكي هو :عقدة شبكية
و الجائز الشبكي حالة خاصة فبكون الوصل كله مفصلي حيث انه لايوجد نقل للعزوم و بهالحالة بكون التحميل عقدي بس و القوى التي تنشأ محورية بس
اما بقية المنشأت المعدنية فيمكن التحميل على المجاز كمان
كمان أساتذتي ما جاوبتوني ماذا يمثل المسند المتدحرج؟؟؟
و المسند المتدحرج يستعمل للجسور حيث انه بيسمح للحركة الافقية لمقاومة القوى الناتجة عن حركة السيارات و الفرملة و التمدد و التقلص بالحرارة
أسفة عم لح كتير بالنسبة لمادةالإنشاءات لأني حابة أعرف عنها كل التفاصيل
بارك الله فيكم

والله اعلم


----------



## momena k (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الاطارات طبعا بيتونية مسلحة و ما قصد بوضع التسليح في الأماكن المشدودة أي أننا ضمن أي مقطع عرضي لللإطار أين سنضع التسليح في الأسفل أم في الأعلى (في الأظفار مثلا التسليح عادة يكون علوي لأن الألياف المشدودة علوية)و طبعا نحن نضع التسليح في مناطق الشد لأن تحمل البيتون للشد سيئ (مقاومة الشد في الخرسانة تتراوح ما بين 7 % إلى ١4 % من مقاومتها للضغط أى بنسبة متوسطة قدرها ١٠ %)و من ناحية أخرى الحديد يعطي علامات قبل إنهياره على عكس البيتون الذي ينهار بشكل مفاجئ


----------



## momena k (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للمنشآت المعدنية :الجوائز الشبكية جزء صغير منها و طبعا يمكن أن يتم التحميل على المجازات (الهنغارات-ناطحات السحاب......)


----------



## Abo Fares (8 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> الإطارات يلي عم نرسمها هي عناصر بيتونية ولا بيتونية مسلحة؟؟؟
> أنا سألت هذا السؤال
> لأن لمل قلتولي حضراتكم عن أهمية مخطط العزم إنو مشان نحدد الألياف المشدودة والمضعوطة حتى يتم التسليح بالأماكن المشدودة من الجائز
> فتعززت عندي فكرة إنو الجائز يلي بندرسوه هو بيتوني بس
> بس حابة أتأكد


أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... الله يعطيكي العافية... 

طبعاً أجابك الزملاء بوضوح على هذا الجزء من الاستفسار.... ولكن حقيقةً لم أفهم سبب تعزز هذه الفكرة عندك؟! :81: .... حيث أن العزوم توجد بشكل رئيسي في الجزء الأفقي من الإطار (الجائز) وبالتالي يجب وضع حديد التسليح في هذا الجائز لمقاومة هذه العزوم... 




زنوبيا 11 قال:


> كمان أساتذتي ما جاوبتوني ماذا يمثل المسند المتدحرج؟؟؟


إليكِ صور جميلة للمساند في المستوي والفراغ، مأخوذة من محاضرات الدكتور عاطف العراقي..












































لك وللجميع تحيــــــاتي..



​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

وقطعت جهيزه قول كل خطيب
مشكور ابو الحلول والصحيح ابا الحلول علي الاختصاص


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رجاء*

بارك الله فيكم إخواني جميعا
بعرف إني كتير عم تعبكم معي بأسئلتي يلي ما عم تخلص
بس ممكن توضحولي هالنقاط من رد أخي محمود 



> الجائز مو ممكن يكون بيتون بس اجباري لازم يكون مسلح ولو تسليح انشائي بس حسب الدراسة طبعا


ما معنى تسليح إنشائي؟؟!!أول مرة بسمع فيه ولماذا يستخدم؟؟ ومتى وأين؟؟؟؟؟



> و المسند المتدحرج يستعمل للجسور حيث انه بيسمح للحركة الافقية لمقاومة القوى الناتجة عن حركة السيارات و الفرملة و التمدد و التقلص بالحرارة


أنا قصدي المسند المتدحرج شو بيمثل بالإطار أو بالبناء؟؟؟ لأني ما عم إقدر أتصور شو هو؟!!!!!
وبالصورة يلي وضعها أخي أبو الحلول عن المسند الأحادي كأنها من جسر رافعة (شايفة متلها بمخبر البيتون عنا من بعيد)
شكرا عزيزتي مؤمنة عالمعلومات المفيدة



> ولكن حقيقةً لم أفهم سبب تعزز هذه الفكرة عندك؟! :81: .... حيث أن العزوم توجد بشكل رئيسي في الجزء الأفقي من الإطار (الجائز) وبالتالي يجب وضع حديد التسليح في هذا الجائز لمقاومة هذه العزوم...


أنا ما بعرف السبب بس كنت مفكرة تفكير خطأ
بكل صراحة حاسة مستوياي سيء بمادة الإنشاءات
حتى الأسئلة يلي سألتها أنا شايفة إنها من مقرر مقاومة المواد والميكانيك الهندسي (يلي لازم كون فهمانتهم منيح)وهذا بيدل على مستواي السيء
بس والله ناجحة بمواد الميكانيك ومقاومة المواد1 (طبعا ما بتتعلق أبدا بالإنشاءات) بمعدلات 93 و73 و82 
بس المقاومة 2 تشحيط (وهي الأهم بالإنشاءات)
ولو ما بعتبركم إخواتي ما بشكيلكم فرجاءا قولولي شو بدي أعمل حتى أتدارك الوضع
لأني فهمانة كل الكلام كنظري بس عمليا أبدا ما عندي صورة
أو وصفولي وضعي لأني ما عرفانة سبب لأني حابة كون فهمانة كل شي كل شي بالإنشاءات
ومشكورين جدا تعبتكم كتير


----------



## momena k (8 سبتمبر 2009)

التسليح الإنشائي :تسليح نضعه لتحقيق إشتراطات الكود وليس بالحساب 
1-أحيانا يكون المقطع البيتوني للجائز محقق على نسبة تسليح أقل من النسبة الدنيا في الكود فيسلح بنسبة تسليح أصغرية أو( تسليح إنشائي )
يضاف للتسليح الإنشائي في الجوائز:
تسليح التقلص في حال كان ارتفاع الجائز أكبر من 60سم
تسليح التعليق


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الحقيقة لا أستطيع الا ان أشكر الاخت زنوبيا لفتحها هذا النقاش الجميل
والشكر الاهم لمن يتابع معها من الاخوة ...بدون استثناء

حقيقة الكثير من هذه الامور قد ابتعدت عن ذاكرتي ...
لأنني كحال الكثيرين أعمل في التنفيذ أكثر

ولكن ما أريد قوله ..هو كم من المفيد ان نعود لهذا النقاش ..لانه من اساسات الهندسة
ألا وهو حب البحث والاستطلاع 
سنتابع ما تكتبون بكل شغف..
ونضيف مانستطيع.. إن امكن

شكرا مرة أخرى لكم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
مشكورة كتير أختي م.مؤمنة عالمعلومات الحلوة


> *التسليح الإنشائي :تسليح نضعه لتحقيق إشتراطات الكود وليس بالحساب *
> *1-أحيانا يكون المقطع البيتوني للجائز محقق على نسبة تسليح أقل من النسبة الدنيا في الكود فيسلح بنسبة تسليح أصغرية أو( تسليح إنشائي )*
> *يضاف للتسليح الإنشائي في الجوائز:*
> *تسليح التقلص في حال كان ارتفاع الجائز أكبر من 60سم*
> *تسليح التعليق*​


بصراحة كتير مبسوطة إني طلعت بعرفو للتسليح الإنشائي وهو مسمى عندي (التسليح الثانوي) وهو غير محسوب تماما متل ما ذكرتي عزيزتي:75:
أخي م.محمد مشكور كتير عالمرور اللطيف
وبالفعل أحلى شي بالهندسة عموما وبالملتقى خصوصا الحوار الهادف والنقاش البناء
وإن شاء الله كون تركت بصمة حلوة


----------



## mahmoudh5 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> مشكورة كتير أختي م.مؤمنة عالمعلومات الحلوة
> 
> بصراحة كتير مبسوطة إني طلعت بعرفو للتسليح الإنشائي وهو مسمى عندي (التسليح الثانوي) وهو غير محسوب تماما متل ما ذكرتي عزيزتي:75:


 
:8:
التسليح الرئيسي هو تسليح الشد
التسليح الثانوي هو تسليح الضغط ان وجد
التسليح الانشائي هو تسليح على النسبة الدنيا و ذلك حسب الكود للعنصر الانشائي المدروس
:16:


----------



## mahmoudh5 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> وبالفعل أحلى شي بالهندسة عموما وبالملتقى خصوصا الحوار الهادف والنقاش البناء


 
مشكورة اختي زنوبيا
يعني هذا هو سبب تعلقنا بالمنتدى بالاضافة للتعاون طبعا
و هي صارت ساحة لمراجعة مواد الكلية قبل ما يبدا الدوام كمان
و الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير أخي محمود للتوضيح
بس هيك مكتوب عندي (محاضرة المعيدة) اسم التسليح يلي حكت عنو أختي مؤمنة ويلي أنا سألت عنو للتسليح الإنشائي: إنو التسليح الثانوي الغير محسوب
وهو تماما متل ما ذكرت عزيزتي مؤمنة: 1-تسليح لتحقيق اشتراطات الكود
2- تسليح التقلص 
3-تسليح التعليق
أما 


> التسليح الرئيسي هو تسليح الشد
> التسليح الثانوي هو تسليح الضغط ان وجد


فنحنا مسمين تسليح الضغط بالجوائز: تسليح الضغط
ونحنا مسمين المقاطع يلي فيها تسليح شد وتسليح ضغط بالمقاطع ثنائية التسليح
ورأيك كمان في وجهة نظر والمهم أخي الكريم نحنا فهمانين المضمون والاختلاف بالاسم عادي إلا إذا كان الاسم بهالحالة جدا مهم وبيختلف
وياريت الأخوة يعطونا رأيهم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اربط الحمار محل ما داير سيدو
المهم الفهم العام امات الامتحان حسب الاستاذ 
الاختلافات لاتؤثر علي الفهم
لكن تاكدي من المعلومه من الاستاذ بصوره لائقه


----------



## Abo Fares (9 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم إخواني جميعا
> بعرف إني كتير عم تعبكم معي بأسئلتي يلي ما عم تخلص
> بس ممكن توضحولي هالنقاط من رد أخي محمود
> 
> ...



أهلاً أختي زنوبيا... الله يعطيكي العافية 

بالنسبة للتسليح الإنشائي، أجابك الأخوة الكرام جزاهم الله خيراً، وأتفق تماماً مع ما ذكرته الأخت مؤمنة... 

لنأخذ حالة حساب الكمرات (الجوائز) على سبيل المثال:

عملية الحساب تكون بتقييم الأفعال (الحمولات) وتطبيقها على الكمرة، ومن ثم رسم مخططات القوى الداخلية (ردود أفعال - قص - عزم) وحساب التسليح (الحسابي) الرئيسي عند المقاطع حسب الإجهادات المعرضة لها... 

التسليح الرئيسي في الكمرات هو : التسليح الطولي المقاوم للعزوم المطبقة ، والتسليح العرضي المقاوم لقوى القص وعزوم الفتل..

التسليح الثانوي في الكمرات : هو التسليح غير المحسوب (الإنشائي) ، وإنما التسليح الذي من خلاله يمكننا تحقيق اشتراطات الكودات.... وهو على عدة أشكال، هي : تسليح التعليق (الذي يتم وضعه في منطقة الضغط في حالة اعتماد التسليح الأحادي للجائز) ، وتسليح التقلص (ويتم وضعه عند زيادة ارتفاع المقطع عن حد معين مذكور في كودات التصميم)..

تكلمنا عن التسليح (الرئيسي) والتسليح (الثانوي).... أما التسليح الإنشائي، فهو التسليح غير الحسابي.. ويتم التفريق بين التسليح الإنشائي والحسابي كالتالي..
عند تقييمنا الأفعال وتطبيقها على الكمرة وحساب القوى الداخلية، ومن ثم حساب قيمة التسليح اللازمة... في حال كون هذه القيمة أكبر من الحدود الدنيا للتسليح، نسمي هذا التسليح بـِ (التسليح الحسابي).. أما في حال كون هذه القيمة المحسوبة أدني من الحدود الدنيا، وجب علينا وضع الحدود الدنيا المشترطة في كود التصميم، وبالتالي نطلق على هذا التسليح اسم (التسليح الإنشائي)..

خلاصة القول: التسليح الحسابي هو المحسوب لمقاومة القوى الداخلية المطبقة، وأما الإنشائي فهو ما يتطلبه العنصر من تسليح إضافي لتحقيق اشتراطات وترتيبات التسليح الواردة في كود التصميم المعتمد في الدراسة...

ملاحظة... هناك فرق بين عبارتي (تسليح ضغط) و (تسليح في منطقة الضغط)... حيث أنه وعند اعتماد التسليح الأحادي في الجائز، يكون التسليح في منطقة الضغط هو تسليح تعليق إنشائي.... وأما في حالة اعتماد التسليح الثنائي وفقاً للحسابات، فإن التسليح الموجود في منطقة الضغط هو تسليح ضغط وهو تسليح حسابي يتم حساب كميته اللازمة لمقاومة العزوم المطبقة.. 

توضيح من الكود :














أنصحك أختي زنوبيا بالحصول على نسخة من الكود العربي السوري، والاطلاع عليها للاستئناس ريثما تتم دراستها في الجامعة 


بالنسبة للمسند المتدحرج.. هو الموجود في الصورتين الثالثة (في الفراغ) والسادسة (في المستوي)... وهو لا يوجد في الأبنية العادية إلا في بعض الحالات الخاصة كما هو وارد في الصور وحالات مشابهة.. 


بالنسبة لمادة الإنشاءات، لا تخافي، فقط اعتني بدراستها وفهمها جيداً منذ بداية العام الدراسي، ولن تجدي أية صعوبة تذكر فيها بإذن الله...


لك وللجميع تحيـــــــــاتي..

​


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*تداخل وإضطراب فهم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مساءكم سعيد
بعد قراءتى لموضوع التسليح الإنشائى والردود عن هذا الموضوع،أحب أن أقول فى هذا الموضوع ما يلى:
1- لأول مرة أسمع بوجود تسليح حسابى وتسليح إنشائى،فحسب علمى هما كلمتان تحملان معنى واحد وهو تسليح العناصر الإنشائية حسب المواصفات التى ينص عليها الكود .
2- أما عن التسليح الأدنى فهو أقل نسبة حديد تسليح ينص عليها الكود وتعريف بالحديد المقاوم للحرارة والإنكماش وهو موجود فى البلاطات الخرسانية فقط.
*[والله أعلم]*​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مساءكم سعيد
> بعد قراءتى لموضوع التسليح الإنشائى والردود عن هذا الموضوع،أحب أن أقول فى هذا الموضوع ما يلى:
> 1- لأول مرة أسمع بوجود تسليح حسابى وتسليح إنشائى،فحسب علمى هما كلمتان تحملان معنى واحد وهو تسليح العناصر الإنشائية حسب المواصفات التى ينص عليها الكود .
> 2- أما عن التسليح الأدنى فهو أقل نسبة حديد تسليح ينص عليها الكود وتعريف بالحديد المقاوم للحرارة والإنكماش وهو موجود فى البلاطات الخرسانية فقط.





مهندس القرقنى قال:


> *[والله أعلم]*
> ​




أهلاً أخي... وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أخي الكريم.. ليس من الضرورة أن يسمع أحدنا بالمصطلحات الواردة في جميع الكودات العربية، فالمصطلحات تختلف.. 
على كل حال، يمكننا التعميم بـِ : تسليح محسوب، وتسليح غير محسوب..

أما عن نسبة التسليح الدنيا، فهي موجودة في كل من البلاطات والكمرات والأعمدة والجدران والأساسات.. 

أعتقد الصورة التالية توضح فكرة الفرق بين التسليحين الحسابي والإنشائي بالنسبة لتسليح القص في كمرة :




​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام وأساتذتي الأفاضل
والله لو ما إني ملاقية أخوة عندهم رحابة صدر وتعاون كبير ما كنت استمريت بالأسئلة
شكرا لكم جميعا على رحابة صدركم وتحملكم لأسئلتي ومستواي المتواضع بالمواد
أخي أبو الحلول بارك الله فيك والله دايما عم تعبك بصفحات الكود
يلا هي أسبوعين وبشتري الكود
والحمد لله هلأ وضحت الصورة تماما
 ما شاء الله عليكم خبرة و متميزين أما أنا هي أول مرة بدرس بيتون
والمعلومات يلي عندي جدا جدا متواضعة ويمكن إنفعلت زيادة لمل لقيت حالي فهمانة شي (التسليح الإنشائي)
فأتمنى تراعوا وضعي وإذا حدا زعل أو تدايق مني أنا أسفة​ ومشكورين للاهتمام


----------



## mahmoudh5 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي... وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أخي الكريم.. ليس من الضرورة أن يسمع أحدنا بالمصطلحات الواردة في جميع الكودات العربية، فالمصطلحات تختلف..
> على كل حال، يمكننا التعميم بـِ : تسليح محسوب، وتسليح غير محسوب..
> ...


لى سؤال يمكن يكون غلس ويمكن يكون تافه لكن اريد اجابة يا دكتور ابو الحلول
قديما درسنا التصميم بنظرية الـ working stresses ( اجهادات التشغيل ) وكنا نقاوم اجهادات القص بتكسيح جزء من الحديد السفلى عند ربع البحر ويمتد الى خمس البحر المجاور
والآن بنظرية ultimate ( الاجهادات القصوى او الحدية كما يسميها اهل الشام ) تم الغاء تكسيح الحديد ومقاومة اجهادات القص بتكثيف الكانات فى ربع البحر الأخير والسؤال الآن
هل تكسيح الحديد كان خطأ تم التراجع عنه ام انه كان زيادة فى الأمان لا داعى لها ؟؟؟؟
علما بان الحديد المكسح يكون عموديا على مستوى التشريخ الناتج عن القص
اما فى الكانات فان مستوى التشريخ لا يتقاطع مع مستوى الكانات


زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام وأساتذتي الأفاضل
> والله لو ما إني ملاقية أخوة عندهم رحابة صدر وتعاون كبير ما كنت استمريت بالأسئلة
> شكرا لكم جميعا على رحابة صدركم وتحملكم لأسئلتي ومستواي المتواضع بالمواد
> أخي أبو الحلول بارك الله فيك والله دايما عم تعبك بصفحات الكود
> ...


الأخت الفاضلة زنوبيا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله موضوعك هذا جذب انتباهنا كلنا والشعور بالعودة الى مقاعد الدراسة شعور لذيذ ولكنه فى نفس الوقت قاسى فهو يشعرنا بتقدمنا فى العمر :32:
عموما الله يكرمك لقد اصبح لسانى يرطن بالشامى اصبحت افهم كثيرا من مصطلحاتك ولكن لا يزال بعضها يحتاج الى ترجمة :68:
يعنى لازم بين المشاركة والأخرى تترجمى لنا بعض المصطلحات الشامية حتى نخرج من موضوعك هذا متعلمين لغة جديدة :68:
كل عام وانت والجميع بخير​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

> الأخت الفاضلة زنوبيا
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله موضوعك هذا جذب انتباهنا كلنا والشعور بالعودة الى مقاعد الدراسة شعور لذيذ ولكنه فى نفس الوقت قاسى فهو يشعرنا بتقدمنا فى العمر :32:
> عموما الله يكرمك لقد اصبح لسانى يرطن بالشامى اصبحت افهم كثيرا من مصطلحاتك ولكن لا يزال بعضها يحتاج الى ترجمة :68:
> ...


السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم والله نور الموضوع وكمان حضرتك من فترة حارمني ردودك المهضومة(خفيفة الدم)
بصراحة أستاذي كتير بيعجني أسلوبك لأنو مميز بالطرح
بعدين مشان العمر لساتك شباب وخلص تكرم عيونك رح ترجملك الكلمة يلي بدك ياها
وإنت بألف خير والأخوة جميعا بالملتقى
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (11 سبتمبر 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> لى سؤال يمكن يكون غلس ويمكن يكون تافه لكن اريد اجابة يا دكتور ابو الحلول
> قديما درسنا التصميم بنظرية الـ working stresses ( اجهادات التشغيل ) وكنا نقاوم اجهادات القص بتكسيح جزء من الحديد السفلى عند ربع البحر ويمتد الى خمس البحر المجاور
> والآن بنظرية ultimate ( الاجهادات القصوى او الحدية كما يسميها اهل الشام ) تم الغاء تكسيح الحديد ومقاومة اجهادات القص بتكثيف الكانات فى ربع البحر الأخير والسؤال الآن
> هل تكسيح الحديد كان خطأ تم التراجع عنه ام انه كان زيادة فى الأمان لا داعى لها ؟؟؟؟
> ...


أهلاً بزعيمنا، كيف الحال؟؟  ... الله يعطيك ألف عافية..

حقيقةً استخدام الحديد المكسح (أو اعتماد طريقة التكسيح) هو أمر لم يتم حذفه من الكودات، فهو أمر موجود بغض النظر عن طريقة التصميم، فسواء كانت طريقة التصميم هي طريقة حدود الاستثمار أو طريقة الحدود القصوى، فهو أمر لا يتعدى أمر إيجاد القوى الداخلية في العنصر من عزوم وقوى قص وردود أفعال.. أي لا يؤثر على طريقة التسليح سواء كان مكسحاً أو عادياً... 

أعتقد أن اعتماد التسليح المكسح هو الأفضل، ولكن ربما تنفيذه أصعب، ولذا يتم الاعتماد حالياً على التسليح الطولي المستمر مع وضع كانات عرضية.... هو استفسار ننتظر مساهمتكم والأساتذة الكرام في النقاش حوله 

صورتين من الكود السوري الأحدث (طبعة 2004)، فيهما مثالاً عن التكسيح :















لك وللجميع تحيــــــــاتي..
​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 سبتمبر 2009)

التكسيح في بعض الكودات ثلث البحر المجاور
المهم ان يمتد التسليح الي العزم السالب اعلى العمود
وشاعت موضة عدم التكسيح واستخدام الاسلوب الاخر ان يكون التسليح منفصل اي ان السالب بسيخ منفصل عن الرئيس لانه اسهل في التنفيذ واسرع
كنت باحد المشاريع ولم تمر بي سبع هذه بل هي 0.15 البحر فاندهشت من ذكاء الحداد وعلمت لاحقا انها بالكود السوري سبع؟
السؤال؟
كم تبلغ المسافه بين السيخ المكسح والتالي عند النقطه التي يتم فيها التكسيح زاويه 45


----------



## mahmoudh5 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم , عندي سؤال بدي اتأكد من جوابه اذا سمحتوا 

كيف نقدر نعرف العنصر الحامل من العنصر المحمول ؟

عن طريق قيمة السهم .. يعني اللي سهمه اكبر هو العنصر المحمول
و اللي سهمه اصغر هو العنصر الحامل 
؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الاعمده تتحمل المبني الي اسفل الي الاساسات الي التربه
بالنسبه للكمرات فهي بحسب قربها من الاعمده ثانويه تنقل الي الابيام الرئيسه وابيام رئيسه
ولا اعلم ما تقصد بحامل و محمول 
الاسقف لا تحمل الا نفسها ومن عليها وبالطبع ما عليه من اوزان ميته اي فقط نفسها


----------



## mohamed said (12 سبتمبر 2009)

100/100 كدة كلة تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*شوية أسئلة*

السلام عليكم أساتذتي الأفاضل
الموضوعين يلي عم تنتناقشو فيهم كتير مهمين(التكسيح والسهم) وبكل صراحة ما عندي معلومات عنون بس
أعتقد أن اعتماد التسليح المكسح هو الأفضل، ولكن ربما تنفيذه أصعب، ولذا يتم الاعتماد حالياً على التسليح الطولي المستمر مع وضع كانات عرضية.... هو استفسار ننتظر مساهمتكم والأساتذة الكرام في النقاش حوله 
يعني أخي أبو الحلول التكسيح مازال موجود ولم يتم الاستغناء عنه؟؟؟
طيب شو فائدة التكسيح؟؟؟؟؟
اليوم حابة اسأل كم سؤال متل العادة
السؤال الأول: في الأعمدة المربعة والمستطيلة بعد حساب مساحة التسليح اللازمة لها وطلعت كبيرة(أنا شفت إنها كبيرة متل 5000مم2 لعمود أبعاده عادية)
 فبنحسب نسبة التسليح حتى نتأكد من تحققها
ونتج إنو نسبة التسليح أكبر من المسموحة بالكود
شو أعمل: بسلح على النسبة الأعظمية المسموحة 2.5% ؟؟؟؟؟
كمان سؤال صغير بهالموضوع:
وما هي الحالات التي أرفض فيها المقطع العرضي لعمود في الدراسة لأنو بتوقعي بالحياة العملية :ببداية التنفيذ رح يكون العمود مصمم جاهز للتنفيذ وما بقدر إرفضو ولا ممكن هذا الشي يصير؟!!!
هل هناك إجراء أخر لأن بالأعمدة الدائرية إذا نتجت نسبة التسليح أكبر من النسبة المسموحة بالكود بنوضع تسليح حلزوني أما بحال الأعمدة المستطيل و والمربعة ماذا نعمل؟؟؟؟
السؤال التاني: ما هي الفائدة من حساب مساحة قضيب التسليح (سواء كان محلزن أم أملس) على أساس أن مقطعه دائري؟؟؟ هل هي زيادة أمان أم فقط بالدراسة لتسهيل الحل!!!
وبالحياة العملية أيضا تهمل حلزنة القضيب إذا كان محلزن؟؟؟؟
السؤال التالت: الأعمدة ذات المقطع (المثمن والمسدس) موجود طريقة دراستها وحلها بالكود؟؟؟؟؟ لأني عندي بالكتاب مسألتين عنهم وشفت إنو الدكتور بيحلهم متل الأعمدة الدائرية!!!
وأنا صرتو تعرفو ما عندي كود بس الغاية من سؤالي حتي اطمن لبينما جبت كود
ومشكورين كتير​


----------



## جلااااااااااال (12 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا السلام عليكم جميعا اناعضو جديد في هاد المنتدى 
اناطالب سنه رابعه كليه الهندسه جامعه صنعاء 
حبيت ارحب فيكم واشارك معكم في بعض الاسئله والإستفاده للجميع إن شالله 
ممكن احد بيجاوب على سؤالي ؟
كيف بنتعرف على حاله الاعمده الخرسانيه من الناحيه الإنشائيه انها سليمه مع مرور الوقت وكدلك بلنسبه لقضبان حديد التسليح كيف بنعرف انهافي حاله جيده لمقاومه الصدء مع مرور الزمن ؟"
ودمتم,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## جلااااااااااال (12 سبتمبر 2009)

وين الدكاتره في هاد المنتدى ؟ البري 
على فكره شباب يعتبر افضل كود حتى الان يأخد في الاعتبار جيمع احتمالات الهبوط واعتبارات الزلازل والرياح ويدرس كل صغيره وكبيره في الخرسانه المسلحه هو الكود الامريكي وبدون مجامله انا درست من أربعه كودات الامريكي والبريطاني والسعودي والمصري بس بصراحه الكود الامريكي يعتبر رقم (1)وبعده الكود المصري (2)وبعده يأتي طاني(3) وا لسعودي في الاخير


----------



## momena k (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
إذا لم يتحقق العمود على نسبة التسليح الأعظمية فقطعا يجب زيادة أبعاد المقطع البيتوني أي يكون المقطع مرفوض الحالة الأخرى التي يجب أن يتم فيها تغيير المقطع إذا كانت أبعاده كبيرة جدا و حمولته بالمقابل صغيرة جدا 
و في الحياة العملية غالبا تستطعين تغيير أبعاد الأعمدة كما تريدين 
لا يوجد في الكود السوري سوى دراسة للأعمدة المستطيلة و الدائرية و لكن التسليح الحلزوني يمكن استخدامه في جميع المقاطع المنتظمة .
3-


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جلااااااااااال قال:


> وين الدكاتره في هاد المنتدى ؟ البري
> على فكره شباب يعتبر افضل كود حتى الان يأخد في الاعتبار جيمع احتمالات الهبوط واعتبارات الزلازل والرياح ويدرس كل صغيره وكبيره في الخرسانه المسلحه هو الكود الامريكي وبدون مجامله انا درست من أربعه كودات الامريكي والبريطاني والسعودي والمصري بس بصراحه الكود الامريكي يعتبر رقم (1)وبعده الكود المصري (2)وبعده يأتي طاني(3) وا لسعودي في الاخير


تختلف من شخص لاخر
حسب الكود الذي قمت بالدراسه عليه
تفضيل اللغه
الجنسيه والانتماء
بالنسبه لي البريطاني لاني درست عليه ويليه الامريكي ثم السوري ثم المصري


----------



## mahmoudh5 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم أساتذتي الأفاضل
> 
> الموضوعين يلي عم تنتناقشو فيهم كتير مهمين(التكسيح والسهم) وبكل صراحة ما عندي معلومات عنون بس
> أعتقد أن اعتماد التسليح المكسح هو الأفضل، ولكن ربما تنفيذه أصعب، ولذا يتم الاعتماد حالياً على التسليح الطولي المستمر مع وضع كانات عرضية.... هو استفسار ننتظر مساهمتكم والأساتذة الكرام في النقاش حوله
> ...


 

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
* الفائدة من التكسيح هو ان التسليح السفلي المستمر الى المساند يصبح لافائدة منه لان العزم في هذه المنطقة سالب فيتم تكسيحه نحو الاعلى و ذلك بزاوية 45 درجة و واعتبارا من مسافة محددة من المسند لها علاقة بمكان تغير العزم { موجب الى سالب } ويتم تعويض نقص التسليح في هذه المنطقة بما يسمى الشابويات { القبعات }

* اذا كانت نسبة التسليح اكبر من الاعظمية نعيد تصميم العمود بتكبير الابعاد 
او نستعمل بيتون ذات مقاومة كتيير عالية :15:
و من اجل العمود الدائري يمكن التسليح الحلزوني كمان ما يكفي فنضطر لتكبير قطر العمود

* و من اجل مساحة قضيب التسليح فهي لتسهيل الحل

* و منشان الكود طول فترة الدراسة ما لزمنا :70: ابدا يمكن لانو الكتب اغنت عنه بس بالسنة الاخيرة اكيد رح يلزمنا :5:

و بالتوفيق انشالله للجميع​


----------



## EngKey (13 سبتمبر 2009)

أختي زنوبيا..
أرجو ألا تفهمي ما سأقوله بشكل خاطئ.. لأني أرجو منك ألا تستعجلي بطرح أسئلة واستفسارات عميقة في مواضيع لم تتعرضي لدراستها بشكل فعلي بعد... ولا مانع إن كانت استفساراتك ضمن اطار التحضير للمادة... كل ذلك كي لا تبني تصورات مستقبلية خاطئة لا تستطيعي التخلص منها بسهولة عند التعرض للمعلومة الصحيحة..
فمن المبكر بالنسبة لك أن تتعمقي في أمور التكسيح مثلاً...
والأهم أن تشتري الكود العربي السوري ففيه اجابات لمعظم تساؤلاتك..
أرجو أن تتقبلي مني كلامي بطيب خاطر..



> * و منشان الكود طول فترة الدراسة ما لزمنا ابدا يمكن لانو الكتب اغنت عنه بس بالسنة الاخيرة اكيد رح يلزمنا


 الكود للمهندس هو الأساس.... ومن لم يعرف التأقلم معه أثناء الدراسة صعب عليه ذلك لاحقاً
أنا من أولائك الذين يحبون البحث عن المعلومة ومن مصدرها وليس أخذها جاهزة..



> وين الدكاتره في هاد المنتدى ؟ البري
> على فكره شباب يعتبر افضل كود حتى الان يأخد في الاعتبار جيمع احتمالات الهبوط واعتبارات الزلازل والرياح ويدرس كل صغيره وكبيره في الخرسانه المسلحه هو الكود الامريكي وبدون مجامله انا درست من أربعه كودات الامريكي والبريطاني والسعودي والمصري بس بصراحه الكود الامريكي يعتبر رقم (1)وبعده الكود المصري (2)وبعده يأتي طاني(3) وا لسعودي في الاخير


لن أخوض في تفصيلات لكن جميع الكودات تلتقي في نقاط معينة... رغم اختلاف المدارس
ولكن الذي اعرفه أن الكود السوري والسعودي مأخوذان عن الأمريكي بشروط أقسى وكذلك الكود المصري مأخوذ عن البريطاني

ومن أراد أن يتوسع في التكسيح فقد أدلى الاساتذة بدلوهم في هذا الموضوع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107620.html

والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> كل ذلك كي لا تبني تصورات مستقبلية خاطئة لا تستطيعي التخلص منها بسهولة عند التعرض للمعلومة الصحيحة


انت محق لذا عليها الرجوع للكتب والمراجع حتي الالكترونيه منها للتاكد والتوثيق من الفهم الصحيح فربما الخطا من اللهجات لذا عليها ان تدرك ذلك اذا عاندت واصرت علي المواصله
والتغيير سهل اذا تم الفهم في اعمار معينه والله اعلم الفهم لا الحفظ يمكن ان يغير في اعمار كبيره


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم إخواني:84:*
*



لأني أرجو منك ألا تستعجلي بطرح أسئلة واستفسارات عميقة في مواضيع لم تتعرضي لدراستها بشكل فعلي بعد

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أخي **EngKey** شكرا جزيلا للاهتمام والله أنا لمل بسأل هذه الأسئلة كمان بيخطرلي نفس كلام حضرتك*
*بس الفضول بيقتلني إذ ما بعرف الجواب ويلي شجعني اسأل هو تعاونكم الدائم ورحابة صدركم فأنا سألت أسئلة كتير من الحياة العملية مع إني مابعرف عنها شي وجاوبتوني عليها بكل رحابة صدر*
*فصرت كلما خطرلي سؤال دارستو أو لأ صرت اسأله وكمان بالكلية يمكن ما تسنح الفرصة وتسأل هذه الأسئلة أو تلاقي الجواب الشافي متل هون*​
*



كانت استفساراتك ضمن اطار التحضير للمادة... كل ذلك كي لا تبني تصورات مستقبلية خاطئة لا تستطيعي التخلص منها بسهولة عند التعرض للمعلومة الصحيحة..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فمن المبكر بالنسبة لك أن تتعمقي في أمور التكسيح مثلاً...*
> ​


​
*هلأ أنا لما بسأل سؤال ما مر معي بالدراسة مثلا (تشابك قضبان التسليح أو التجارب الحقلية للتربة....)*
*أنا المهم عندي إنو يكون عندي معلومة ولو صغيرة عن الموضوع*
*كمان أخي أنا المنطلق يلي اتخذته حتى أدرس بالصيف إنو: المعلومة لما بتمر معي أول مرة مو متل لما بتكون مارة معي من قبل يعني المعلومات يلي رح أخدها بالمحاضرة غيري رح بتكون أول مرة بيسمع فيها أما أنا رح كون فهمانتها ولو بشئ ضئيل*
*وبالفعل موضوع التكسيح هو من المواضيع يلي صدقا ما بعرف عنو غير الاسم فمعك حق*
*بس برجع بأكد الفضول وحب المعرفة وكمان لأني لما شفت حضراتكم كتير مميزين وعندكم خبرة كبيرة وشجعني كتير حتى كون متلكم *
*يمكن طموحي كبير كتير وبدي صير متلكم بين ليلة وضحاها مع إني بعرف إنو بكير كتير حتى وصل لمستواكم المميز*
*وشكرا أخي مصعب للإضافة بالفعل لازم نستفيد من الكتب والمراجع وما نكتفي بكتب الكلية*
*طيب أنا ما عندي مرجع غير مقرري يلي عم أدرسو وما عندي كتب الكترونية وما عني أهم شي الكود( رح اشتريه أول ما بداوم)*
*وما عندي حدا اسأله تساؤلاتي شو أعمل؟؟!!!*
*فأنتو إخواني كنتم الصدر الرحب والقلب الكبير يلي وسع أسئلتي الكتيرة*
*بتمنى تكون فكرتي وصلت صح وبارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الكود موجود فوق نسخه الكترونيه اذا عندك كمبيوتر


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤالين بس*

 السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام:84:
أنا حابة كمل بأسئلتي إذا ما بتتدايقو مني مع إني بعرف إني تقلت دم كتير
أول سؤال: سألتو المرة الماضية مشان مساحة قضيب التسليح (السيخ) إنو هي مساحة مقطع دائري مهما كان نوع القضيب محلزن أو أملس وكان جواب أخي محمود إنو لتسهيل الحل
بس بصراحة أنا مع هي الفكرة بس بالحياة العملية بيكون في كميات حديد ما دخلت بالحساب ودفعنا ثمنها لأنو دايما عم ندور عالاقتصادية!!
وكمان أنا بسمع إنو كلما زاد الحديد بالبناء أحسن (هذا رأي ناس مو مهندسين) أنا معهم بس طبعا بحدود معقولة
طيب إنتو شو رأيكم بالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟ وهل بالحياة العملية بتحسبو المساحة للقضيب (المحلزن أو الأملس) بنفس الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟
بصراحة أنا مقتنعة من ناحية الدراسة بهذا الحساب لتسهيل الحل بس بالحياة العملية برأيي لازم ناخد الحلزنات (إذا كان القضيب محلزن) بعين الاعتبار!!
شو رأيكم؟؟؟؟
السؤال التاني: عن المقاومة المميزة للبيتون
أنا بعرف تعريفها وهي: المقاومة على الضغط لعينات من البيتون إسطوانية الشكل نظامية بعمر 28 يوم
والحمد لله الأمور معها تمام : كيفية حسابها وحساب المقاومة على الشد وتقييم نتائج الاختبار حسب الكود
بس
 أنا ماعندي تصور على شو تدل أو على شو بتعبر؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!:82:
وكمان اكتر المسائل عم تكون المقاومة المميزة fc` هي 18 أو 20ميغا باسكال, طيب شو بيدل ؟؟
كمان مرة طلب الدكتور بمسألة إنو نحسبها فطلعت معي 65 ميغا باسكال؟؟!!هذا الرقم شفتو كبير لأنو كل المسائل بتكون 20 أو 18 
وما هو الفرق بين هذه الأرقام؟؟؟ شو بترمز؟؟؟ وماهي قيمتها عادة يلي تستخدموها بالحياة العملية؟؟؟؟ ولا ما بتهم قيمتها بالحياة العملية؟!!!
بصراحة أنا حاسة مشكلتي إني بعرف عن كتير مصطلحات مرت معي مجرد التعريف وكلام نظري متل لما سألت عن المسند الأحادي والمفصل
وما بعرف عنها شو هي بالواقع!!! أنا ما بعرف وين المشكلة بأسلوب تدريس هيك مواد إنو فقط نظريا ولا كمان المشكلة عندي إني مابعرف إتخيل (إذا إلو علاقة)
أتمنى إنو تساعدوني لأوجد حل كيف بدي افهم المصطلحات بالواقع مو بس مجرد كلام
أسفة طولت كتير عليكم ومشكورين كتير لأنكم تحملتوني


----------



## mahmoudh5 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اول جواب :
كان بمادة مواد البناء شي اسمه القطر المكافئ للقضيب المحلزن و له دستور لحسابه بس للاسف الكتاب مو تحت يدي حاليا بس منشان الاقتصادية هي جدول بأوزان الاسيخ للمتر الطولي الواحد مع القطر المستعمل 






و من اجل كمية حديد التسليح الاعظمية بتكون نصف او ثلاثة ارباع نسبة التسليح التوازنية اللي لها علاقة بشكل المقطع المسلح

تاني جواب :
تتمة التعريف لعينة ذات ارتفاع 30 سم و قطر 15 سم
دلالتها تعتمد على تجربة كسر العينات لنشوف قدرة تحمل البيتون لنقوم بتحميله
65 ميغا باسكال كتيير كبيرة بس معقولة و سمعت عن كراج للسيارات بحلب و هو الوحيد و صلوا لمقاومة قريبة
بس بالكتب ابدا
لانه كمان كل مقاومة للبيتون الها مقاومة شد مقابلة لقضبان التسليح جدول في الكود

و البحث بالانترنت عن صور المنشات بوسع المخيلة كتيير 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
و تحياتي للجميع
​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي محمود شكرا كتير دايما عم تعبك معي



> كان بمادة مواد البناء شي اسمه القطر المكافئ للقضيب المحلزن و له دستور لحسابه بس للاسف الكتاب مو تحت يدي حاليا


بصراحة أخي أنا بحثت بكتاب مواد البناء عندي بدرس الفولاذ بس للأسف ما لقيت هذا التعريف
بس شفت القطر الاسمي والقطر الفعال
القطر الاسمي: هو قطر القضيب الاملس أو قطر الدائرة التي تساوي مساحتها المساحة الكلية لمقطع القضيب غير الدائري بالنسبة للقضيب المضلع (يحوي نتوءات)
القطر الفعال: هو قطر دائرة مساحتها تكافئ مساحة أصغر مقطع للقضيب
طيب بعيدا عن التعاريف أخي محمود أنا يلي فهمتو من كلامك إنو القطر المكافئ هو يلي بنستخدمه بالحياة العملية؟؟؟
صح؟؟ وإنو الطريقة بتسهيل الحل بس بالدراسة؟!؟؟
شكرا كتير عالجدول بصراحة كان لازمني من زمان حتى شوف شو هي أقطار القضبان عنا مع إني مرة سألت عنها وأخي الكريم أبو الحلول عدلي بعضها مشكور



> و من اجل كمية حديد التسليح الاعظمية بتكون نصف او ثلاثة ارباع نسبة التسليح التوازنية اللي لها علاقة بشكل المقطع المسلح


أنا مامرت معي مساحة التسليح التوازنية إلا ببجث الجوائز!!! هي كمان بتمر بالأعمدة ؟؟؟ وهي متل ما ذكرت تماما


> دلالتها تعتمد على تجربة كسر العينات لنشوف قدرة تحمل البيتون لنقوم بتحميله
> 65 ميغا باسكال كتيير كبيرة بس معقولة و سمعت عن كراج للسيارات بحلب و هو الوحيد و صلوا لمقاومة قريبة
> بس بالكتب ابدا



أخي محمود هلأ أنا مشكتلي بعرف التعريف وبعرف كيف بنعمل تجربة كسر العينات
بس مشكلتي يمكن ما عم ميز بين المقاومة والقوة رجاءا تحملني (وخدني عهوا عقلي):82:
طيب هلأ طلعت معي المقاومة 65 ميغا باسكال شو معناها؟؟ يعني إذا حملت البيتون قوة (مع إنها مو قوة) أكتر من 65 رح ينهار
طيب أنا شايفة إنو المقاومة المميزة هي إجهاد لأن بقانون حسابها بنقسم قوة الكسر على سطح العينة!!!!!
وما زال هيك ليه مابنستخدم قوة الكسر بدل المقاومة المميزة للتعبير عن مقاومة البيتون!!!؟؟
رجاءا بس بدي توضيح حاسة في شي عندي ناقص بهي الفكرة وإن شاء الله يتوضح هلأ
وشو هي قيم المقاومة المميزة المعقولة أو إلها حدود معينة؟؟؟
وشكرا كتير أخي عالنصيحة إن شاء الله رح أعمل بها
بارك الله فيك و بالأخوة الأفاضل وعيدكم مبارك جميعا:84:
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام:84:
> أنا حابة كمل بأسئلتي إذا ما بتتدايقو مني مع إني بعرف إني تقلت دم كتير
> أول سؤال: سألتو المرة الماضية مشان مساحة قضيب التسليح (السيخ) إنو هي مساحة مقطع دائري مهما كان نوع القضيب محلزن أو أملس وكان جواب أخي محمود إنو لتسهيل الحل
> بس بصراحة أنا مع هي الفكرة بس بالحياة العملية بيكون في كميات حديد ما دخلت بالحساب ودفعنا ثمنها لأنو دايما عم ندور عالاقتصادية!!
> ...


 

أخت زنوبيا أنا عامل نوطة لمادة البيتون(1) هيي لدكتور عصام ملحم الدكتور يلي رح يعطيكي مادة البيتون المسلح هادا الفصل ...انا عملتها بطريقة مختضرة بحيث تقدري تستثمريا بدون اي استعانة بالكود او اشياء اخرى ...رح ارفعها وبتمنالكن التوفيق...وبانتظار مشاركتك بالموضوع يلي طرحتو ..الرسائل الخاصة غير مسموحة لي حتى تبلغ عدد مشاركاتي 50 مشاركة.....بالتوفيق ...و اذا في اي استفسار بالنسبة للنوطة انا جاهز ...مشكورين ..وهادا رابط التحميل : 
_______ 1.rar - 0.20MB


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي م. عبد الرحمن شكرا كتير
حاليا عم حمل النوطة وإن شاء الله إستفيد منها بس مشكلتي مع القسم التاني قسم الدكتور سليمان
ما عندي شي لإلو
وكمان بالتوفيق إلك وإن شاء الله نشوفك مهندس متميز


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

-بالمرحلة التانية رح أرفع نوطة مواد بناء هامة جدا للسنة الثانية ...فانتظرونا


----------



## محمودشمس (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*عدنا والعود أحمد*

السلام عليكم إخواني الأكارم
أول شي شكرا كتيييييييير عمساعدتكم الكبيرة عنجد خليتو أشياء كتير تتغير فيي:12:
وأموري بالجامعة كتيييير منيحة والحمد لله:20:
كمان عندي إلكون خبر كتير حلو: إني جبت الكود من مهندس شرواكم بالخير
وهذا الكود نسخة 2004 بس بالكلية قالولنا نحاول نجيب نسخة 2008
ولما سألت المهندس يلي جبلي الكود قال: ما بيعرف إذ نازلة نسخة 
2008 وقلي إنو نسخة 2004 أخر نسخة (هيك أنا فهمت من كلام حضرتو)
طيب ممكن حدا يقلي إذا موجودة نسخة 2008 ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟:11:
وشو هو الفرق بين نسخ الكود الجديدة والقديمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:87:
وجزاكم الله كل خير إخواني الأكارم


----------



## Abo Fares (10 أكتوبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الأكارم
> أول شي شكرا كتيييييييير عمساعدتكم الكبيرة عنجد خليتو أشياء كتير تتغير فيي:12:
> وأموري بالجامعة كتيييير منيحة والحمد لله:20:
> كمان عندي إلكون خبر كتير حلو: إني جبت الكود من مهندس شرواكم بالخير
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً بالأخت زنوبيا، الله يعطيكي العافية.. 

الإصدار الأخير من الكود السوري هو الطبعة الثالثة - 2004 ..... وهو معدل عن سابقه بعدد من الأمور الهامة التي لا يمكن حصرها هنا، فالمهم في الموضوع هو الحصول على الطبعة الأخيرة  

وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير..
​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً بالأخت زنوبيا، الله يعطيكي العافية..
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
شكرا كتيييييييير دايما عم تعبك معي
الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 أكتوبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الأكارم
> أول شي شكرا كتيييييييير عمساعدتكم الكبيرة عنجد خليتو أشياء كتير تتغير فيي:12:
> وأموري بالجامعة كتيييير منيحة والحمد لله:20:
> كمان عندي إلكون خبر كتير حلو: إني جبت الكود من مهندس شرواكم بالخير
> ...


اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اختنا الفاضلة زنوبيا
انت رجعت تانى لاستخدام اللغة الهيروشامية :67: انا مش فاهم ثلاثة ارباع الكلام والربع الرابع مشكوك فيه :68: ولكن والله صراحة انت تستاهلى كل خير لأن اخونا ابو الحلول محتجب عنا منذ فترة وما بيشارك ولكن شارك فى موضوعك - ( باتمنى اكون شامى علشان اعرف اللغة الهيروشامية وعلشان اخونا ابوالحلول يعطينا نظرة رضا :16:


أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً بالأخت زنوبيا، الله يعطيكي العافية..
> 
> ...


يا عم ابو الحلول وحشتنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :56: :56:
انت بتختبر غلاوتك عندنا ولا ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟ :80:
وياعم ابو الحلول نظرة رضا وسماح انت ناسى اننى احمل الجنسية السومصرية :68:


----------



## Abo Fares (11 أكتوبر 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اختنا الفاضلة زنوبيا
> انت رجعت تانى لاستخدام اللغة الهيروشامية :67: انا مش فاهم ثلاثة ارباع الكلام والربع الرابع مشكوك فيه :68: ولكن والله صراحة انت تستاهلى كل خير لأن اخونا ابو الحلول محتجب عنا منذ فترة وما بيشارك ولكن شارك فى موضوعك - ( باتمنى اكون شامى علشان اعرف اللغة الهيروشامية وعلشان اخونا ابوالحلول يعطينا نظرة رضا :16:
> 
> يا عم ابو الحلول وحشتنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :56: :56:
> ...



أهلاً بالزعيـــــــم........ الله يعطيكم العافية....

لك يا خيو حدا بيحسن على ترك الزعيم، والأخوة بالملتقى؟؟؟ :70:

هي فقط بعض الأمور التي تحتاج لبعض الترتيب، وسأكون معكم كالسابق بعون الله  

لك وللجميع خالص التحيــــــــات

​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير*

أهلا أخي الفاضل وزعيمنا الكبير
شكرا أخي لمرورك اللطيف متل العادة
وهالمرور الطيب كتير أسعدني
ليه أخي ما استفدت من دورة اللغة الشامية بباب الحارة؟؟؟؟:81::15:
لهيك ما فهمت تلت رباع كلامي
طيب أخي بترجملك الكلمة يلي بدك ياها
وأخي أبو الحلول شكرا كتييييييييييير
كمان الله ييسرلك أمورك كلها وكمان لكل الأخوة الأفاضل
بتمنالكم كل التوفيق


----------



## mahmoudh5 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة
شفت الجميع رجع 
"اخي ابو الحلول بعد طول غياب فالحمدلله على السلامة
و اختي زنوبيا بعد انقطاع عن هالصفحة
و زعيمنا الظاهر لازم نسعالك بجزء خامس من مسلسل باب الحارة :7:"
فحبيت اسلم عليكم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*بدي صور مشاريع طرق رجاءا*

السلام عليكم إخواني الأكارم
بس بدي مساعدة بس هالمرة مو بأسئلتي هالمرة أنا بدي صور لمراحل إنشاء الطريق
ومادة هندسة الطرق كتييييير حلوة ومستمتعة فيها والحمد لله دكتوري متعاون وعم يجاوبني عكل أسئلتي
بس بيقلي ما تستبقي الأحداث وخطوة خطوة
بس دايما أنا بحب أستبق الأحداث وبسأل عن مراحل تصميم الطريق (ميول وعبارات ومنحنيات أفقية وطولية.....)
حابة يكون عندي صور عن مشروعات طرق قيد التنفيذ قبل ما ناخد بالعملي هالمراحل بشكل نظري
مع إني وضعت موضوع بهالخصوص بقسم هندسة الطرق بس للأسف ما حدا رد علي
وإذا ما عندكم شو بتنصحوني أعمل
رجاءا ساعدوني
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام:84::84::84:
بس حابة تساعدوني
ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11::11:
أريد الحصول على جدول يبين معاملات التصحيح الحراري للوزن النوعي للترية
لأنو اليوم عملنا بالمخبر تجربة الوزن النوعي للتربة بواسطة الحوجلة (البيكنو متر)
وخبرنا المهندس إنو في جدول بنطلع منو معاملات وبنضرب الوزن النوعي بهذا المعامل إذا كانت درجة حرارة المخبر مختلفة عن 20 درجة مئوية
رجاءا ممكن حدا يعطيني هذا الجدول أو ينصحني من وين بقدر أحصل عليه
ويوم الاثنين الجايي عندي تسليم التقرير:11::11::11:
شكرا كتييييييييير إخواني:12:


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الميول عند المنحنيات لها معادله مستنتجه من اتزان الحركه وقوة الطرد المركزيه لذا ستجدي اي منحني يميل بحيث يحقق الاتزان والراحه للركاب لاحظي في المنحنيات تحديد السرعه غالبا 
المنحنيات الطوليه هي في ارتفاع ات الطرق يجب ان تحقق ولا تزيد عن مسافة الرؤيه ما يصير حدا ينزل من مرتفع بالسياره وما يشوف شو تحته بيصير حادث .لكان
التنفيذ علي طبقات بتربه a1 لاتزيد عن 30 سم وبرطوبة تجربة الدمك الرطوبه المثلي
الاسفلت طبقتين الطبقه الاولي اسفلها mc1 واي طبقتين اسفلت بينهم ار سي 2


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
ممكن اسأل سؤال صغير!؟!!!
ما هو الفرق بين الوزن الحجمي المغمور والوزن الحجمي المشبع للتربة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشو فائدة الاتنين بدراسة التربة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا كتييييييييييييير


----------



## mahmoudh5 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الوزن الحجمي المغمور : عندما تكون التربة مغمورة بالماء فإنها تعاني دفع ارخميدس الشاقولي و ينقص وزنها بمقدار وزن الحجم المزاح من الماء
و بالتالي الوزن الحجمي المغمور يساوي المشبع - وزن واحدة الحجم من الماء

اما وزن واحدة الحجم المشبع هو نسبة الوزن الكلي للتربة الى الحجم الكلي اي انه حالة خاصة من واحدة الحجم الاجمالي عندما تكون الفراغات الهوائية معدومة و يشمل الماء كافة الفراغات


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

> *السلام عليكم يا جماعة
> شفت الجميع رجع
> "اخي ابو الحلول بعد طول غياب فالحمدلله على السلامة
> و اختي زنوبيا بعد انقطاع عن هالصفحة
> ...


وعليكم السلام أخي الكريم
أهلا وسهلا
وإنت كمان أخي الكريم نورت الصفحة بوجودك معنا
كمان شكرا كتييييييييير لردك على سؤالي 
بس
بصراحة في التباس عندي بين هدول الوزنين الحجميين!!!!!!!!!
بس ممكن الإجابة على هي التساؤلات؟!؟!!!
هلأ الوزن المشبع بتكون الفراغات كلها ماء
وبالوزن الحجمي المغمور بيكون في فراغات فيها ماء وفراغات فيها هواء
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب بالوزن الحجمي المغمور: التربة مغمورة بالماء وفيها فراغات تحوي الهواء
صح؟؟؟؟؟
وبالوزن الحجمي المشبع مو ضروري تكون التربة مغمورة بالماء المهم الفراغات كلها مليئة بالماء
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا كتيييييييييييير
وتمنياتي للكل بالنجاح والتميز


----------



## mahmoudh5 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

تكون التربة الموجودة تحت البساط المائي مشبعة عادة اذا اهملت الفقاعات الهوائية المحصورة 

وبالتالي التساؤلات صحيحة :12: الا اذا طعن احد بالمعلومة


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني
شكرا كتييييييييييير أخي محمود لتعاونك الدائم معي
الله يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك بدراستك
اليوم حابة أسأل عن شوي مصطلحات أثارتلي فضولي؟؟؟؟
من يومين شفت بناء بمرحلة الإكساء ومكتوب لافتة عليها: الإكساء بنظام Asystim
ممكن أعرف شو يعني هذا النظام؟؟؟؟؟
وكمان معناها في أنوع للإكساء ممكن أعرف عنها شوي؟؟؟
صح كمان حمولات الإكساء بتدخل في حساب قدرة تحمل العمود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما معنى الأعمدة الرشيقة؟؟؟
هلأ من اسمها واضح إنه نحيفة (مقطعها صغير) طيب وين بنستعملها؟؟؟؟؟
كمان سمعت مصطلح من فترة بس ما بعرف إذا صح " أعمدة كاسرة للشمس" !!!!!!!!!
ما معناه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا كتييييييير إخواني
مع تمنياتي للكل بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## mahmoudh5 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
اهلا اختي زنوبيا
صح كمان حمولات الإكساء بتدخل في حساب قدرة تحمل العمود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
"حمولات ميتة"
ما معنى الأعمدة الرشيقة؟؟؟
الاعمدة المعرضة لخطر التحنيب عندما Lambda > 40 وبالتالي فقد تنهار الاعمدة هذه قبل وصول البيتون و فولاذ التسليح الى مقاومتها القصوىلذلك ندخل ما يسمى بعزوم الدرجة الثانية
هلأ من اسمها واضح إنه نحيفة (مقطعها صغير) طيب وين بنستعملها؟؟؟؟؟
بإعتقادي حسب المنشأ المراد دراسته ما في مكان محدد
كمان سمعت مصطلح من فترة بس ما بعرف إذا صح " أعمدة كاسرة للشمس" !!!!!!!!!
ما معناه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:82:​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييير*

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
اهلا اختي زنوبيا
أهلا أخي الكريم محمود:84::84:
شكرا كتيييييييييييير لرد حضرتك اللطيف

صح كمان حمولات الإكساء بتدخل في حساب قدرة تحمل العمود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
"حمولات ميتة"
بمناسبة الحديث عن حمولة العمود خطرلي سؤال !!!
هلأ بنعرف إنو الحمولات تنتقل من البلاطات للجوائز بعدين للأعمدة وبعدها للأساسات وأخر شي للتربة
هلأ لما بنصمم العمود بيكون عنا الحمولات يلي بتجيه من فوق ووزنه الذاتي 
طيب لما بنصمم أساس (لسى ما درسناها إن شاء الله السنة الجاية) بندخل حمولات الأعمدة والوزن الذاتي للأساس
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكمان بندخله حمولات تانية متل بالأعمدة : حمولات الزلازل و...........
هلأ سؤال ما بعرف يمكن بديهي: بتدخل حمولات الرياح بحساب الأساس
أنا بجاوب إنو حمولات الرياح مع حمولات الأعمدة فهي صارت من ضمن حمولة الأساس
صح؟؟؟؟
أسفة عم أسأل شي سابق لأوانه بس حابة أعرف
ما معنى الأعمدة الرشيقة؟؟؟
الاعمدة المعرضة لخطر التحنيب عندما Lambda > 40 وبالتالي فقد تنهار الاعمدة هذه قبل وصول البيتون و فولاذ التسليح الى مقاومتها القصوىلذلك ندخل ما يسمى بعزوم الدرجة الثانية
معناها إذا Lambda > 40 بيكون العمود طويل ورشيق : عنجد بيصير أحلى 
بس أنا حاسة إنو بيستخدم من الناحية الجمالية أو للزينة!!!!
والله حابة شوف هالعمود الرشيق
كمان أخي شو معنى: عزوم الدرجة التانية؟؟؟؟:81:
هلأ من اسمها واضح إنه نحيفة (مقطعها صغير) طيب وين بنستعملها؟؟؟؟؟
بإعتقادي حسب المنشأ المراد دراسته ما في مكان محدد

كمان سمعت مصطلح من فترة بس ما بعرف إذا صح " أعمدة كاسرة للشمس" !!!!!!!!!
ما معناه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:82:
شكرا أخي والله وأنا:4::4:
أخي عفوا ما يتعرف عن نظام الإكساء Asystim 
والله كتيييييييير متشوقة لأعرف شو هو؟؟؟
شكرا كتير أخي محمود دايما عم تعبك معي
بس الواضح إن حضرتك شطور وعندك معلومات حلوة:84:
بتمنالك كل التوفيق ولكل الأخوة الكرام​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا اختي زنوبيا
شرح عزوم الدرجة التانية :
عندما تتجاوز Lambda > 40 في احدى الاتجاهات يعتبر العمود نحيفا و تكون قابليته للتشوه اكبر و يجب 
ادخال اثر التشوه على حساب العزوم اي ان هناك عزم اضافي ناتج عن هذا التشوه يجب اخذه بعين الاعتبار و 
يقدر ب Delta M = V.N
V مقدار التشوه
M all = N . e + N . V
N . V العزم الاضافي وفق نظرية العزوم من الدرجة الثانية و قد يبلغ مرات عدة من العزم الاصلي المطبق في 
حال كون الاعمدة نحيفة و من هنا تاتي اهمية دراسة الاعمدة النحيفة على التحنيب حيث انه كلما زادت درجة 
نحافة العمود زادت قيمة العزم الناتج عن التشوه


----------



## ahmed kh (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تكنلوجيا الخرسانه وتصميم خرسانه
في فرق كل واحده لحالها
اللهجات مفهومه جدجا اللهجه الشاميه واعتقد ان اي لهجه محليه يمكن فهمها عدا الراندوك(وما يفهمه الا سوداني)
quote]
مفهوم مفهوم


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

> *تكنلوجيا الخرسانه وتصميم خرسانه
> في فرق كل واحده لحالها
> اللهجات مفهومه جدجا اللهجه الشاميه واعتقد ان اي لهجه محليه يمكن فهمها عدا الراندوك(وما يفهمه الا سوداني)
> quote]
> مفهوم مفهوم*​


أهلا أخي أحمد 
شكرا لمرورك المهضوم
بس يا ريت الأخ مصعب يقلنل شو هي لغة الراندوك؟!!!!


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الراندوك لغة الشوارع للمتشردين (الشماسه)
كانت مجهوله وكانوا مجهولين 
تعرض لهم المرحوم المحبوب من كل السودان محجوب عبدالحفيظ في برنامج الصلات الطيبه وكان يعرضهم في البرنامج وكيف تسرقون الضحيه وما هي المصطلحات ومحاوله لدعمهم من المجتمع وتنبني بعضهم (كجزء من الشرائح الموجوده في المجتمع)كذا كان مع المكفوفين والمعوقين وغيرهم
كانت حلقاته عن الشماسه بمثابة تحزير مبكر وكانت نجاة للمجتمع من النشالين حيث صارت لغتهم معروفه او مصطلحاتهم
واليك بعض منها
جاسف=سرق
كشف= نظر
فرده= صديق
فاره=الضحيه او الذي لا يعلم(الزبون)
شتت = مشي
كحل = نظر
طرفه
يحكي ان قاضيا سال احدهم عن ما حدث فقال
انا كشفت لفاره رندكت لي الفرده نقشني شتت جاسفه قبض السمينه اتعكش
القاضي ساله انت بتقول في شنو؟؟؟

وااسف للاطاله
وشتاااات يافرده


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اسف اذا كان بره الموضوع


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني
شكرا كتيييييييييييييير إلكم عنجد خجلتوني بزوقكم ولطفكم
شكرا للكل ولكل حدا شارك بموضوعي (موضوعنا)
بس حبيت اتشكركم وبتمنى التوفيق والنجاح للكل


----------



## سعادتو (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابو الحلول انا طالب بالسنة الثالثة في الهندسة المدنية وعندي مشكلة بل مشاكل في التحليل الانشائي خاصة في ايجاد ردود الافعال والعزوم ورسم مخططاتهما سوف اكون شاكرا لك اذا ساعدتني في ذلك ؟؟؟؟ اذا عندك محاضرات مصورة او مراجع سهلة الفهم بالعربي فأرجو منك التكرم بمساعدتي


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
أخي الكريم سعادتو
مواد الإنشاءات أنا من خلال دراستنا السنة هي بس عمليات ضرب وطرح وجمع مو أكتر والأساس فيها لمواد مقاومة المواد 2 والميكانيك الهندسي 1 و 2 
وأنا بنصحك أخي تراجع معلوماتك فيهم لأنهم الأساس لمواد الإنشاءات
ودكتورنا دايما بيقول يلي بدو ينجح بميكانيك الإنشاءات لازم يكون ماهر بالميكانيك ومقاومة المواد
لأن رسم مخططات العزم والقص بيعتمدو على معلوماتنا بالسنتين الأولى والتانية والإنشاءات مجرد نطبق علاقة مور أو كلايبرون وطبعا الجواب ما بيطلع صح إلا إذا كنا راسمين المخططات صح
وإن شاء الله ساعدك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول لأنو عنجد عندو كل الحلول إنت بتستفيد ونحنا كمان:12:

أنا بصراحة عندي كمان مشكلة بمواد الإنشاءات خصوصا ومواد المسائل عموما(كل موادنا مسائل تقريبا)
إني كتير بتلبك وبخاف يروح علي الوقت بالامتحان :32::80:وأنا عم أحسب مع إني بكون فهمانة المادة والعلاقات منيح ما بعرف شو بيصير معي !!!:87:
بصير لخبط عالألة الحاسبة وطبعا بيطلع الجواب خطأ وبتروح علي علامة المسألة كلها وحاليا عم حاول اتمالك أعصابي وهدي وأنا عم اشتغل بالألة:10:
بس بدي نصائح منكم إخواني الكرام:11::11:
وأخي سعادتو خليك متفائل وما في شي صعب بالنهاية إرادة الإنسان بتعمل معجزات
موفقين جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سعادتو;1341109 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابو الحلول انا طالب بالسنة الثالثة في الهندسة المدنية وعندي مشكلة بل مشاكل في التحليل الانشائي خاصة في ايجاد ردود الافعال والعزوم ورسم مخططاتهما سوف اكون شاكرا لك اذا ساعدتني في ذلك ؟؟؟؟ اذا عندك محاضرات مصورة او مراجع سهلة الفهم بالعربي فأرجو منك التكرم بمساعدتي



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أخي الكريم، أهلاً بالعضو الجديد 

بالنسبة لإيجاد ردود الأفعال ومخططات القص والعزم، هو من أهم الأمور الأساسية في دراستك في الجامعة... أنصحك بتفادي هذه العقبة قبل أن تتحول العقبة إلى مشكلة في طريقك مستقبلاً.. فالفهم أولاً وأخيراً لهذه العمليات هو المطلوب منك... 

نسخة إلكترونية لمحاضرات باللغة العربية.. لا أملك والله.... ولكن يمكنني أن أفيدك باسم كتاب باللغة الإنجليزية جيد يشرح هذا الأمر بالتفصيل في الفصل الثالث منه... يمكنك تحميله من الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87027.html

إن كان هناك استفساراً معيناً بخصوص هذا الأمر، يمكنك طرحه ويمكننا النقاش فيه..

لك تحيـــــاتي.. وبالتوفيق..​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هي جواب سؤال قديم حول قطر الاسياخ لتوفرلي الكتاب :75:
القطر الاسمي للقضبان المحلزنة يعادل قطر قضيب املس له نفس الكتلة في المتر الطولي
و لحساب اجهاد الخضوع و اجهاد الانكسار تعتمد على القطر الفعلي و ليس على القطر الاسمي و يطلق عليه القطر المكافئ و يحسب 
d=12.74*(p)^0.5
p كتلة المتر الطولي من القضيب kg/ml
d بال mm
و هو القطر المستخدم بالجداول


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> أهلاً أخي الكريم، أهلاً بالعضو الجديد ​
> بالنسبة لإيجاد ردود الأفعال ومخططات القص والعزم، هو من أهم الأمور الأساسية في دراستك في الجامعة... أنصحك بتفادي هذه العقبة قبل أن تتحول العقبة إلى مشكلة في طريقك مستقبلاً.. فالفهم أولاً وأخيراً لهذه العمليات هو المطلوب منك... ​
> نسخة إلكترونية لمحاضرات باللغة العربية.. لا أملك والله.... ولكن يمكنني أن أفيدك باسم كتاب باللغة الإنجليزية جيد يشرح هذا الأمر بالتفصيل في الفصل الثالث منه... يمكنك تحميله من الموضوع التالي:
> ...


محاضرات المهندس عمرو في الهندسه نت اذا بالعربي سهله 
كتاب شوم مقاومة المواد وفي كتاب عربي عراقي اعتقد ناسي اسمه اسه لكن قوي جدا جدا 
راجع منهج الثانوي في الاستاتيكا بخاصه كتب المسائل


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
> أخي الكريم سعادتو
> مواد الإنشاءات أنا من خلال دراستنا السنة هي بس عمليات ضرب وطرح وجمع مو أكتر والأساس فيها لمواد مقاومة المواد 2 والميكانيك الهندسي 1 و 2
> وأنا بنصحك أخي تراجع معلوماتك فيهم لأنهم الأساس لمواد الإنشاءات
> ...


نصيحه من اساتذة الجامعه (السودان)
اذا ما قدرت تحل المساله بسرعه اشرح كيف طريقة حلها لان الامتحان ليس لاختبار امكانية الضرب والطرح ومهارات الاله الحاسبه ولكن للفهم
جاوب بي لغه حتي لو لاتيني (لاتيني بالنص) فالامتحان ليس لمهارة اللغه وتاكد اننا ملمين بكل اللغات
اقرأي دليل الاله الحاسبه لان معظم الاخطاء تاتي منها
ونصيحه مني اتركي الضرب كاخر عمليه وارمزي للقيمه باسمها
مثلا العزم = 455*145*654 \458=(اكتبي العزم في النقطه ص)
وكل مره 145*العزم ب ص +بيبيبب = وهكذا
اخيرا العزم ب ص العزم ب س القوه في ع =123
وابدأي بشرح الحل وتحديد خطة الحل دائما وخطوات الحل سواء كنت تعلمين او ان تكتبي الخطوه ع الحل 
الخطوه الاولي وتسيب باقي الصفحه فاضيه تبدأي بالحل 
لما تصلي الخطوه 2 تشرحي في ص 1 ما هي الخطوه التي قمت بها او ان تكون ملخص بعد الانتهاء من الحل حتي يفهم المصحح ويسهل عليه كيف سيكون الجري داخل الورقه


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
شكرا كتيييييييييير إخواني محمود ومصعب وأبو الحلول
وإن شاء الله الأخ سعادتو يكون استفاد من الملف
أخي مصعب الله يعطيك العافية دايما عم تعبك معي
وبالنسبة لمشكلتي الحمد لله عم حاول كون أكتر حرص وأكتر استيعاب للمادة
بالتوفيق للكل


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
اليوم عندي شوية استفسارات وبتمنى تجاوبوني عليها:87::87:
السؤال الأول: من أنواع الجدران الاستنادية الجدران الكتلية ونصف الكتلية وجدران استنادية خلوية
ممكن أعرف شو معنى كل واحد منها؟؟؟؟ وأين يستخدم؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال التاني:
ما معنى أساس مشترك؟؟؟
هلأ أنا بتصور من الاسم إنو هو الأرضية بين عمودين
بس إيمتى بنستخدمو؟؟؟؟
السؤال التالت: قرأت مرة معلومة إنو السبور التي تنفذ يجب ألا تكون بخط مستقيم واحد وإنما تتتوزع علىشكل مثلث متساوي الأضلاع؟؟؟
هلأ مابعرف مدى صحة هالمعلومة وإذا هي صحيحة ليه على شكل مثلث متساوي الأضلاع؟؟؟ مو مربع أو غير شكل هندسي!!!:11:
السؤال الرابع:
شو هي المعاييرالتي تحدد عمق السبر؟؟؟؟


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (30 يوليو 2013)

هاد الموضوع إلو عندي زكرياات كتييييير حلوة
هلأ صح أنا اتخرجت ولله الحمد ....بس عملاقي معلومات مهمة كتيير بهالموضوع
شكراً لكل الأخوة يلي كانوا يشاركوني
بتمنى يكونوا بخير وسلامة
تحياتي للجميع ورمضان مبارك
​


----------

